# The Blue Whale Pay It Forward: FREE watch for a month!



## honestlygreedy (Jun 20, 2012)

Given there is interest, at the end of the month I'll be shipping the "Blue Whale" (pictured on the left) to 1 lucky WUS member.









By accepting the watch, you agree to the following:

1) At the end of the month, you are responsible for shipping the watch to the next person. Specific dates aren't important, but do your part to keep the watch moving. If there are no volunteers at the time, you agree to do your best to convince someone (must be a WUS member) to take it next.

2) You agree to take a photo of some sort and post it in a *FRIDAY* WRUW thread. The watch is very large at ~60mm with lugs and some of you may prefer not to wear it out in public and that's fine. But hopefully you can come up with something amusing (please keep it light-hearted) for WRUW.


----------



## Ames (Feb 2, 2008)

Awesome idea. I love it.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 25, 2010)

This could actually be really hilarious if done right.


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

Can we vote to have Donut use it?


----------



## dbakiva (May 7, 2011)

I could take it to the Lyric Opera in Chicago and photograph it at the Season Opening Night performance of _Elektra _on October 6th. Sounds appropriately classy for a classy watch like that.


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

Hmmm...Isn't there a minimum wrist size?


----------



## honestlygreedy (Jun 20, 2012)

The Blue Whale spotted in the wild









The Opera is a great idea!! Keep em' coming - I'm also stockpiling a pool of backup recipients. PM me or post in the thread if you're interested.


----------



## Strout (Aug 9, 2012)

This is hilarious, id be willing to get in on this.


----------



## WnS (Feb 20, 2011)

Lol, that watch can fit around a skinny guy's bicep.


----------



## OzO (Aug 27, 2008)

Hands down the funniest things I've read today! Great thread :-!


----------



## dbakiva (May 7, 2011)

honestlygreedy said:


> The Opera is a great idea!! Keep em' coming - I'm also stockpiling a pool of backup recipients. PM me or post in the thread if you're interested.


I'm looking forward to making a fashion statement. PM sent.


----------



## 403acmash (Mar 5, 2012)

There should be some sort of recognition for those who wear it to the most inappropriate places... Then again, where IS it appropriate??

I'd like to be in on this, too.


----------



## dcompson (Jul 29, 2012)

I've got a few ideas where I can wear the watch. Or... Does the watch wear you???


----------



## dbakiva (May 7, 2011)

I just received the Blue Whale from member *honestlygreedy*. I plan to wear it at opening night for the 2012-2013 season at the Lyric Opera in Chicago on October 6th. But I'm also planning on attending the Chicago Inside Basel Geneva 2012 this coming Tuesday. I'm hoping I can get one of the other WUS members in attendance to pose with it. Dan? Tim? Shelly? Any takers?


----------



## TGE (Apr 24, 2011)

dbakiva said:


> I just received the Blue Whale from member *honestlygreedy*. I plan to wear it at opening night for the 2012-2013 season at the Lyric Opera in Chicago on October 6th. But I'm also planning on attending the Chicago Inside Basel Geneva 2012 this coming Tuesday. I'm hoping I can get one of the other WUS members in attendance to pose with it. Dan? Tim? Shelly? Any takers?


This baby looks big enough to fit around my wife's wrist and mine at the same time. We'll be in.


----------



## V.I.T. (Mar 26, 2012)

I know the watch has already been shipped, but it should go in the order of people who posted here. It should have gone to Ames, then Perseus, etc. Everybody should have to document at least one interesting day with the watch. I would have wore it to a premiere at TIFF (Toronto International Film Festival) and tried to get a picture either beside or with one of the many celebrities hanging around town this week.

Great idea none the less. Can I get in on the action too?


----------



## Blubaru703 (Jul 18, 2012)

I saw the blue whale on shopusa last night. That thing is truly offensive....haha.


----------



## Formerguide (Apr 12, 2011)

I too am excited to see it this coming Tue. More than anything, I want a picture of it while someone at the show is perusing the Breguet booth. Maybe a great shot where the wearer is leaning in, looking at some fabulous Breguet model, while the rep is glancing sideways at the Blue Whale!

Dan


----------



## Zirtonic (Sep 4, 2012)

WnS said:


> Lol, that watch can fit around a skinny guy's bicep.


I'll sign up and wear it on my bicep for the entire month.


----------



## dbakiva (May 7, 2011)

*The Blue Whale: first sighting*

September 8, 2012
Sighted among other fine examples of the horological art: at Burdeen's:









Front row: Royal Oak, Royal Joke, Royal Oak
Next sighting: Watchtime's Inside Basel/Geneva Chicago
October 6: Opening night at the Lyric

_(My thanks to Rick at Burdeen Jewelers in Buffalo Grove, IL for his amused assistance.)_


----------



## WnS (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: The Blue Whale: first sighting*



dbakiva said:


> September 8, 2012
> Sighted among other fine examples of the horological art: at Burdeen's:
> 
> View attachment 815536
> ...


Nice photo, it's cool that you sneaked it into an expensive watch box.

I think the middle one is actually a Peasant Joke, and the two APs are the Royal Jokes (high end movement in a clown watch).


----------



## dbakiva (May 7, 2011)

*The Blue Whale Pay It Forward continues*

The Blue Whale at Watchtime's Inside Basel/Geneva 2012, The Union League Club of Chicago, September 11, 2012

ShellyAE graciously removed her Hamilton Pan Europ to slip on the Whale.

(Wrist shots, clockwise from bottom: Steve (dbakiva) Glashütte Senator Hand/Date, Dan (formerguide) Citizen Campanola Perpetual Calendar, The Blue Whale, Shelly (ShellyAE) Hamilton Pan Europ, Tim (TGE) Maurice Lacroix.

A fine time was had by all. Next Whale engagement: October 6th, Lyric Opera of Chicago, Season Opening performance of _Elektra_ by Richard Strauss.


----------



## Sodiac (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: The Blue Whale Pay It Forward continues*

Please do NOT send that thing to me!


----------



## TGE (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: The Blue Whale Pay It Forward continues*

Nice size, looks really comfortable. Curved lugs help it hug the wrist.



dbakiva said:


> The Blue Whale at Watchtime's Inside Basel/Geneva 2012, The Union League Club of Chicago, September 11, 2012
> 
> ShellyAE graciously removed her Hamilton Pan Europ to slip on the Whale.
> 
> ...


----------



## redpill (Sep 5, 2012)

*Re: The Blue Whale Pay It Forward continues*

That's not a watch, it's Captain America's shield!


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

Shelly,how big is your wrist?
I have 6,5 inch wrist,and that blue whale pic kinda reminds me of the time I tried the 60 mm pam341..looks more like a shield than a watch


----------



## ShellyAE (Jul 28, 2012)

Synequano said:


> Shelly,how big is your wrist?
> I have 6,5 inch wrist,and that blue whale pic kinda reminds me of the time I tried the 60 mm pam341..looks more like a shield than a watch


My wrist is 5 3/4"....it is a HUGE watch...lol!!


----------



## dbakiva (May 7, 2011)

*Re: The Blue Whale Pay It Forward continues*



Sodiac said:


> Please do NOT send that thing to me!


But just for my records ... send me your address anyway.


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

That watch won't look out of place in my part of the world,just about last week,I saw a petite girl wearing a pam 341..looks like if she trip,she might fall to the left because of the extra weight on the wrist


----------



## WnS (Feb 20, 2011)

Synequano said:


> That watch won't look out of place in my part of the world,just about last week,I saw a petite girl wearing a pam 341..looks like if she trip,she might fall to the left because of the extra weight on the wrist


This crazy thing? :-d


----------



## OliverClozov (Jul 28, 2012)

hahahah great idea


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

To answer WnS,yes it is..was wearing my pam 292 and suddenly it looks dwarfed by that humongous wrist clock
I think people in my country and HK are crazy about even bigger watches..


----------



## WnS (Feb 20, 2011)

Synequano said:


> To answer WnS,yes it is..was wearing my pam 292 and suddenly it looks dwarfed by that humongous wrist clock
> I think people in my country and HK are crazy about even bigger watches..


Size and sometimes copious amounts of gold too.


----------



## honestlygreedy (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: The Blue Whale Pay It Forward continues*

ROFL! Awesome work dbakiva


----------



## dbakiva (May 7, 2011)

My custody of the BLUE WHALE is drawing to an end. It will make its next appearance Saturday evening, October 6th at Chicago's Lyric Opera on opening night.

Where will it go next? Please PM me or post where you want to show it off!

Thanks,
-Steve


----------



## dbakiva (May 7, 2011)

*BLUE WHALE AT THE LYRIC OPERA OF CHICAGO
SEASON OPENING RECEPTION OCTOBER 6TH 
RICHARD STRAUSS' ELEKTRA

*From the mezzanine, overlooking the gala reception event. (At the center is the _hors d'oeurvres_ table. One would be well advised to have eaten prior to the event.) This was for many a black tie event, but I feel confident in saying that no one else wore a watch like this one. After the 100 minute one-act season opener, lovely wife and I joined some good friends for a late repast at a great Vietnamese restaurant on the north side.















This concludes my stewardship of the Blue Whale. It is now up to you folks to take it further along on its journey. Please post or PM if you can show her a good time.


----------



## Atoning Unifex (Aug 21, 2012)

Ya Ya WISterhood of the Travelling Blue Whale.


----------



## dbakiva (May 7, 2011)

Atoning Unifex said:


> Ya Ya WISterhood of the Travelling Blue Whale.


Sounds like an offer to me.


----------



## Atoning Unifex (Aug 21, 2012)

dbakiva said:


> Sounds like an offer to me.


Ohhhh man.....I was just fooling around.
Anyway, if you sent it to me in Australia, I'm sure it would get lost in the mail:-d


----------



## Blubaru703 (Jul 18, 2012)

dbakiva said:


> *BLUE WHALE AT THE LYRIC OPERA OF CHICAGO
> SEASON OPENING RECEPTION OCTOBER 6TH
> RICHARD STRAUSS' ELEKTRA
> 
> ...


The shame!!! I don't know how you all do it

Nice shirt by the way. Jhane Barnes?


----------



## Atoning Unifex (Aug 21, 2012)

dbakiva said:


> *BLUE WHALE AT THE LYRIC OPERA OF CHICAGO
> SEASON OPENING RECEPTION OCTOBER 6TH
> RICHARD STRAUSS' ELEKTRA
> 
> ...


Magnificent venue for a stunning watch!


----------



## dbakiva (May 7, 2011)

Blubaru703 said:


> The shame!!! I don't know how you all do it


One must be willing to transcend such pedestrian concepts as style, elegance, and taste.



Blubaru703 said:


> Nice shirt by the way. Jhane Barnes?


Thanks. Calvin Klein

How 'bout volunteering to wear it next?


----------



## oc_in_fw (Sep 16, 2012)

dbakiva said:


> How 'bout volunteering to wear it next?


Hell, I'd volunteer, but I am still a newb.


----------



## dbakiva (May 7, 2011)

oc_in_fw said:


> Hell, I'd volunteer, but I am still a newb.


No reason not to. Being a newbie, it gives us a unique opportunity to con you into ... I mean to provide an excellent opportunity for you to gain exposure to a greater variety of fine timepieces, and to examine and actually wear one of the most often discussed and maligned pieces of wristwear, and one of the few to be featured on their own incessantly aired television infomercials.

It's your chance, Grasshopper, to join in on an adventure. Get the watch, wear it somewhere interesting. Take photos and post. Then send it along to the throngs of avid fans out there.


----------



## Blubaru703 (Jul 18, 2012)

dbakiva said:


> One must be willing to transcend such pedestrian concepts as style, elegance, and taste.
> 
> Thanks. Calvin Klein
> 
> How 'bout volunteering to wear it next?


Thanks for the offer, but i'm shallow and unable "to transcend such pedestrian concepts as style, elegance, and taste."


----------



## cameron202105 (May 23, 2012)

I'd like to get in on this one of these months !


----------



## npulaski (May 3, 2012)

This is like, the best thing you guys. The best.


----------



## oc_in_fw (Sep 16, 2012)

dbakiva said:


> No reason not to. Being a newbie, it gives us a unique opportunity to con you into ... I mean to provide an excellent opportunity for you to gain exposure to a greater variety of fine timepieces, and to examine and actually wear one of the most often discussed and maligned pieces of wristwear, and one of the few to be featured on their own incessantly aired television infomercials.
> 
> It's your chance, Grasshopper, to join in on an adventure. Get the watch, wear it somewhere interesting. Take photos and post. Then send it along to the throngs of avid fans out there.


Well, then, I would like to be considered and can live with the conditions set forth in the OP.


----------



## dbakiva (May 7, 2011)

Three members have volunteered. If others are interested, please PM me and tell me how you'd like to shoot the Blue Whale.
I hope to get it sent out by the end of the week. Thanks.


----------



## dbakiva (May 7, 2011)

Canada Bound!

The Blue Whale is on its way to V.I.T. in Toronto.


----------



## V.I.T. (Mar 26, 2012)

I am looking forward to wearing the BEAST!


----------



## OzO (Aug 27, 2008)

Sending the BW to Canada sounds like a formal declaration of hostilities on a sovereign nation :-d


----------



## Atoning Unifex (Aug 21, 2012)

dbakiva said:


> Canada Bound!
> 
> The Blue Whale is on its way to V.I.T. in Toronto.


Is it being flown in one of those huuuuuuggggggeeeee Russian transport planes?


----------



## Mr. Panerai (Aug 5, 2012)

Hahahaha. This is gonna be hilarious!


----------



## hpark21 (Oct 8, 2007)

I WISH I had some interesting plans just to be able to show this off.. 

Maybe if someone gets this watch near Philly area, maybe I can take a look at it.


----------



## jc-shock (Jul 6, 2011)

OzO said:


> Sending the BW to Canada sounds like a formal declaration of hostilities on a sovereign nation :-d


I guess us Canadians are finally having to suffer the consequences for unleashing Brian Adams on the world. I can't imagine what the punishment will be for nickleback

I forgot about Celine Dion, I'm actually starting to get a little worried. Might be time for an overseas vacation.


----------



## OzO (Aug 27, 2008)

hpark21 said:


> I WISH I had some interesting plans just to be able to show this off..
> 
> Maybe if someone gets this watch near Philly area, maybe I can take a look at it.


You won't need to leave Philly to see this watch in Toronto :-d


----------



## V.I.T. (Mar 26, 2012)

I'll have to alternate arms or one bicep will be significantly bigger than the other, like this guy:


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

Hmmm,I'd be interested to see this watch when it goes to far east..maybe if it's in China/Aussie,I can see it from Indonesia


----------



## camb66 (Jan 25, 2010)

Cannot wait to see where that baby gets to in Canada- you have to treat us to some serious scenery.


----------



## Atoning Unifex (Aug 21, 2012)

camb66 said:


> Cannot wait to see where that baby gets to in Canada- you have to treat us to some serious scenery.


Can I request maybe the Rockies in the background?


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

Ha, that's hilarious I want to pose it with my kitties, and will forward it, if I can play


----------



## J.W. (Aug 8, 2012)

This thread is great! If it is in the U.S. around May, I'm sure I can arrange a suitably tacky picture at the Kentucky Derby. Or, since it is blue, A UK basketball game 

Keep the pics coming!


----------



## V.I.T. (Mar 26, 2012)

Atoning Unifex said:


> Can I request maybe the Rockies in the background?


Unfortunately, Canada is way too big and I am no where near the Rockies. I've never seen them in person. If I could keep it until January, I would take it to the Caribbean with me to photograph with some fish. Maybe I'll get it back by then.


----------



## 403acmash (Mar 5, 2012)

Atoning Unifex said:


> Can I request maybe the Rockies in the background?


I can definitely help with that. The Rockies are my playground.

Eta: I'm not sure I could ski with it, though... What happens if you can only turn left?


----------



## Atoning Unifex (Aug 21, 2012)

V.I.T. said:


> Unfortunately, Canada is way too big and I am no where near the Rockies. I've never seen them in person. If I could keep it until January, I would take it to the Caribbean with me to photograph with some fish. Maybe I'll get it back by then.


Caribbean. That's not a bad backdrop either!


----------



## Atoning Unifex (Aug 21, 2012)

403acmash said:


> I can definitely help with that. The Rockies are my playground.
> 
> Eta: I'm not sure I could ski with it, though... What happens if you can only turn left?


Watch out for the trees on the left I would think!


----------



## Atoning Unifex (Aug 21, 2012)

I've changed my mind.
If someone wants to send it to Sydney I would wear it with the Opera House in the background.
PM me if interested.


----------



## 403acmash (Mar 5, 2012)

Atoning Unifex said:


> Watch out for the trees on the left I would think!


Oh. Good. I always watch out for those ones.


----------



## V.I.T. (Mar 26, 2012)

FYI, I am still waiting on the watch. I have my fingers crossed that it will be in on my wrist by week's end!


----------



## RedBarchettayyz (Dec 24, 2008)

This is hilarious. Make sure not to wear that thing if there is a thunderstorm!


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

This is one of the strangest threads I think I have read on WUS... And somehow, it has potential. It will be interesting to see pictures of that monstrosity.


----------



## V.I.T. (Mar 26, 2012)

Can you guess what I got in the mail today? It's big, blue, and awkward. Did I mention it's big?









WRUW posts: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/wruw-19th-october-2012-a-764202-5.html and https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/wruw-19th-october-2012-a-764201-5.html
In both cases, I'm on page 5.


----------



## dbakiva (May 7, 2011)

...


----------



## dbakiva (May 7, 2011)

V.I.T. said:


> Can you guess what I got in the mail today? It's big, blue, and awkward. Did I mention it's big?
> 
> View attachment 852585


Glad it arrived. It's good to see it hasn't lost any of its classic elegance.


----------



## V.I.T. (Mar 26, 2012)

I don't know what I thought the pushers were for. I was disappointed that they were for the month and GMT


----------



## 403acmash (Mar 5, 2012)

V.I.T. said:


> I don't know what I thought the pushers were for. I was disappointed that they were for the month and GMT


WHAT?? It's ungainly, AND badly designed?? Be still my beating heart. I can't wait for it to pay a visit.


----------



## woodsworth (Apr 26, 2011)

I really hope I see you out in the wild with this thing.

@ V.I.T.


----------



## V.I.T. (Mar 26, 2012)

mn85 said:


> I realarepe I see you out in the wild with this thing.
> 
> @ V.I.T.


That depends on where you are. Where are you located? I think it would be great to take a photo with another WUS member.


----------



## V.I.T. (Mar 26, 2012)

New post, worn to my daughters appointments at Sick Kids in Toronto: https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/%AB%A...ober-2012-%BB%BB%BB%BB%BB%BB%BB-766360-2.html and https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/wrist-check-wednesday-oct-24-a-766192-3.html


----------



## Atoning Unifex (Aug 21, 2012)

V.I.T. said:


> New post, worn to my daughters appointments at Sick Kids in Toronto: https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/%AB%AB%AB%AB%AB%AB%AB-wruw-wednesday-24-october-2012-%BB%BB%BB%BB%BB%BB%BB-766360-2.html and https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/wrist-check-wednesday-oct-24-a-766192-3.html


PM me if you want to send it to Australia.
Will it survive the air turbulence I wonder?


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

I love how this thread is going. This is fun.


----------



## m54samrr (Nov 26, 2009)

I would definitely enjoy getting in on this, I would wear it in a motorcycle road-race or at the very least a trackday (depending on the time of year it might be in my possession)


----------



## V.I.T. (Mar 26, 2012)

Again today: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/wruw-thursday-oct-25th-766894-4.html & https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/%AB%A...ober-2012-%BB%BB%BB%BB%BB%BB%BB-766830-3.html


----------



## Atoning Unifex (Aug 21, 2012)

V.I.T. said:


> Again today: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/wruw-thursday-oct-25th-766894-4.html & https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/%AB%AB%AB%AB%AB%AB%AB-wruw-thursday-25-october-2012-%BB%BB%BB%BB%BB%BB%BB-766830-3.html


Hilarious! Love the flower shot.
Getting attached to the blue whale?


----------



## V.I.T. (Mar 26, 2012)

Atoning Unifex said:


> PM me if you want to send it to Australia.
> Will it survive the air turbulence I wonder?


Survive the turbulence? This thing is so big, it causes the turbulence. Coincidence the eye of Hurricane Sandy is on a direct path to my location? Probably due to the huge gravitational pull of the thing.



Atoning Unifex said:


> Hilarious! Love the flower shot.
> Getting attached to the blue whale?


Quite the opposite. I thought I might like it, but now it's just embarrassing. It does get quite a bit of (negative) attention.

Here are the latest posts:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/%AB%A...october-2012-%BB%BB%BB%BB%BB%BB-768511-3.html & https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/^^watch-u-wearing-monday-10-29-12^^-768516-3.html


----------



## Atoning Unifex (Aug 21, 2012)

V.I.T. said:


> Survive the turbulence? This thing is so big, it causes the turbulence. Coincidence the eye of Hurricane Sandy is on a direct path to my location? Probably due to the huge gravitational pull of the thing.l


So long it doesn't interrupt the space-time continuum.


----------



## V.I.T. (Mar 26, 2012)

Atoning Unifex said:


> So long it doesn't interrupt the space-time continuum.


It will prove Einstein's theory!!


----------



## dbakiva (May 7, 2011)

V.I.T.: How about posting the pics on this thread (instead or in addition to WRUW) so we don't have to hunt for them.

Great you're getting some use out of the thing.

-Steve


----------



## V.I.T. (Mar 26, 2012)

dbakiva said:


> V.I.T.: How about posting the pics on this thread (instead or in addition to WRUW) so we don't have to hunt for them.
> 
> Great you're getting some use out of the thing.
> 
> -Steve


As requested:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/watches-monday-november-5-2012-a-771629-3.html#post5623085 & https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/[][]...][][][][][][]-====-nov-5-2012-a-771622-4.html with the following:


----------



## V.I.T. (Mar 26, 2012)

It is now time to pass along the Blue Whale!! Unfortunately, most of my plans were scrubbed or didn't quite turn out the way I'd hoped. I'm hoping to send it off and have the next person recieve it before Christmas. Applications are now being accepted, please PM and compel me to send it to YOU. I am hoping to announce the next recipient by the end of this week.

One final picture, of the whale in water (also posted in here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/^^^watch-your-wrist-monday-12-3-12^^^-783914-4.html & https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/***wruw-monday-december-3rd-2012***-783874-5.html )









I noticed some disturbing bubbles coming from the crown area (very small and very slow). I have not noticed any fogging in the crystal though, so it looks like the whale is okay.


----------



## T90MotoGP (Dec 10, 2006)

Any chance of this being done with a PO or a Superocean, Id be interested in that case. Id have to pass on a submariner though, I like to wear my watches in public.


----------



## woodsworth (Apr 26, 2011)

T90MotoGP said:


> Any chance of this being done with a PO or a Superocean, Id be interested in that case. Id have to pass on a submariner though, I like to wear my watches in public.


Sure, you buy a PO and send it off to me.


----------



## oc_in_fw (Sep 16, 2012)

If we have already been pm'ed, and have been informed that we were one of the three finalists, do we need to PM again?


----------



## dbakiva (May 7, 2011)

oc_in_fw said:


> If we have already been pm'ed, and have been informed that we were one of the three finalists, do we need to PM again?


If you're talking about back in October, when I had the watch, you'll have to contact V.I.T. about it. It's up to him. 
I do believe I passed along some names to him, including yours, but be sure to throw your hat (wrist?) into the ring.

Good luck.


----------



## V.I.T. (Mar 26, 2012)

oc_in_fw said:


> If we have already been pm'ed, and have been informed that we were one of the three finalists, do we need to PM again?


oc, please PM me with your details. I have not received anything yet, so it could be first come, first served.


----------



## oc_in_fw (Sep 16, 2012)

V.I.T. said:


> oc, please PM me with your details. I have not received anything yet, so it could be first come, first served.


PM sent your way. Wish me luck


----------



## JMO (Jun 6, 2012)

I think you should shorten the time someone has the watch to a week from when they recieve it, that way squeeze more people in make it more interesting.


----------



## V.I.T. (Mar 26, 2012)

It was supposed to be a month. I recieved it earlier than expected, and tried to hold off until this week to send it out. I will be sending it to oc_in_fw in the next couple of days. Enjoy, and wear it in good health!!!


----------



## V.I.T. (Mar 26, 2012)

I feel I should apologize; however, I was under the weather, spent most of last weekend in bed, and did not send out the watch as intended. When I got to the office on Monday morning, I noticed an invite to attend an event at the CN Tower. I decided to get one last use out of the Whale before I sent it on it's way. Note, most of these were taken from the Glass Floor or Lookout Level. For your viewing 'pleasure':









I gotta tell you, the CN Tower dwarfs all other building in downtown Toronto. There are a few buildings in this photo that are at least 70 stories tall, and we are well above them. From the previous photo we are 112 or 113 stories up.









Looking down on the Rogers Centre (AKA SkyDome)









A very poor picture of me (unfortunately the ones of me with the watch on did not turn out):









And lastly, one with the watch all packaged up and ready to be sent:









I enjoyed my time with the Blue Whale. I did not wear it as often as I thought I would. I hope Owen in Texas gets to enjoy it!!

Regards,
Victor


----------



## oc_in_fw (Sep 16, 2012)

V.I.T. said:


> I enjoyed my time with the Blue Whale. I did not wear it as often as I thought I would. I hope Owen in Texas gets to enjoy it!!
> 
> Regards,
> Victor


Hey Victor, I am sure I will. I have been meeting the post man at the door the last couple of days- well, the last week really. I had a fountain pen trade coming in, some ink, and another with lapping film and a straight razor to try my hand at honing. I really need to tip the post man. I will ping you when it gets here.


----------



## oc_in_fw (Sep 16, 2012)

Okay, sorry about the delay, but the wife has been real sick. I got some pics of the watch today, but will post in the Friday WRUW thread. Truthfully, I don't look forward to wearing it again then. For me, it just hurts to much. Also, the month and GMT complications are not that useful, because when you move your wrist it will depress the upper or lower push buttons, which changes the complications. I PM'ed honestlygreedy to find out who to send this to next.


----------



## oc_in_fw (Sep 16, 2012)

here is the Whale in Friday's thread:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/watches-friday-january-25-2013-a-807804-7.html#post5901389


----------



## oc_in_fw (Sep 16, 2012)

cameron202105 said:


> I'd like to get in on this one of these months !


As you are the first person after me to request a trial, I have sent you a PM for details.


----------



## cameron202105 (May 23, 2012)

oc_in_fw said:


> As you are the first person after me to request a trial, I have sent you a PM for details.


Pm sent ! Not gonna lie I'm pretty excited ! Now what to do .....


----------



## oc_in_fw (Sep 16, 2012)

cameron202105 said:


> Pm sent ! Not gonna lie I'm pretty excited ! Now what to do .....


Have you received it yet?


----------



## cameron202105 (May 23, 2012)

oc_in_fw said:


> Have you received it yet?


Got it ! Will post pics ASAP !


----------



## oc_in_fw (Sep 16, 2012)

cameron202105 said:


> Got it ! Will post pics ASAP !


Great news.


----------



## cameron202105 (May 23, 2012)

My first official pick of the blue whale ! This pay it forward is pretty cool ! Owen you really made me feel like part of a community.
View attachment 989587

Now how do I go about choosing the next lucky recipient ?


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

cameron202105 said:


> My first official pick of the blue whale ! This pay it forward is pretty cool ! Owen you really made me feel like part of a community.
> View attachment 989587
> 
> Now how do I go about choosing the next lucky recipient ?


I'll go next if you don't mind! The watch could visit the beautiful beaches of Miami


----------



## V.I.T. (Mar 26, 2012)

You trying to get rid of it already?


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

How do I get on "the list"? I'd like to show the "Blue Whale" around Boston landmarks and take it out for dinner. A PM would be appreciated....thanks.


----------



## bhiney (Dec 23, 2012)

This is hilarious, such a great idea... I'd love to get on the list if possible, it looks like Boston will be covered by ^^wschofield3 so maybe he can handoff to me and I can introduce it to RI!


----------



## NerfHerder (Dec 20, 2012)

I'd be glad to take the whale and put it through its paces at high altitude here in Colorado.b-)


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

bhiney said:


> This is hilarious, such a great idea... I'd love to get on the list if possible, it looks like Boston will be covered by ^^wschofield3 so maybe he can handoff to me and I can introduce it to RI!


And the "Blue Whale" and my "Black Cat" could have a double date!

View attachment 990122


----------



## cameron202105 (May 23, 2012)

First day out in public.. I wore the whale to work. I'm going tell you straight I feel ridiculous lol


----------



## Shiftster (Feb 22, 2013)

Lol. This is awesome! I am new here but I hope to gain enough trust to one day earn the right to show the whale around Alaska.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RedBarchettayyz (Dec 24, 2008)

cameron202105 said:


> First day out in public.. I wore the whale to work. I'm going tell you straight I feel ridiculous lol


That's handy, it's also a built in drink coaster!


----------



## MudBoat (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm really new to the board, but I'll throw this out there:

I could bring this to the Grand Canyon in Arizona in April.

How fantastic would it be if this visited all 7 (natural) wonders of the world by different people?


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

Let me know once the watch reach this part of the earth,I may make an arrangement to carry this watch to Borobudur temple (may took a while to climb with it to the top tho..) or Tanah Lot (do the google search for those places to see the pic..)


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

She's beautiful! I can't wait to get my turn with her. First stop would be Harvard Square!



cameron202105 said:


> First day out in public.. I wore the whale to work. I'm going tell you straight I feel ridiculous lol


----------



## V.I.T. (Mar 26, 2012)

View attachment 1007911


Sadly my goldfish has since passed; it had been with us for 4 1/2 years. I put the Blue Whale in the tank and a month later, kaput. I am not sure if it was the intimidation factor or embarrassment for his owner. I found him half under that rock you see in the background. My daughter cried for days.

I had put it out of my mind; however, today someone liked a post I made on here and it brought back all the memories of 'Rich' the goldfish. This was his last picture.


----------



## cameron202105 (May 23, 2012)

Last pick of the whale from me
View attachment 1010278

Lol


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

The Blue Whale has landed. I thought it would be big, but this is ridiculously HUGE!

I plan on showing her a good time here. Here is my first pic as she arrived and the snow was almost completely melted. A fish (I know, a mammal) out of frozen water. Stay tuned for the travels of the Blue Whale in Boston!

View attachment 1022688


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Guess ill have to sign up to be next...again!


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

I'll make sure you are next. I think the BW could use a bit of sunny weather.

Give me a few weeks to take her around.



R.Palace said:


> Guess ill have to sign up to be next...again!


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

wschofield3 said:


> I'll make sure you are next. I think the BW could use a bit of sunny weather.
> 
> Give me a few weeks to take her around.


Sounds good! I appreciate that :thumbup:


----------



## dcdude (Apr 29, 2012)

Normally, I would be happy to participate, but anything I wear must have a case diameter of at least 70mm.

But seriously, I love this thread. Right down my sarcastic, obnoxious alley. It's like a bad taste Flat Stanley. 

Eager to show The Whale the sights of Los Angeles: Disney Hall, Hollywood sign, Queen Mary, Santa Monica Pier....


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

Enjoying a cab with my new friend....the Blue Whale. We're having a blast!

View attachment 1024219


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

R. Palace...take note of the recipient after you; dcdude.

dcdude...yeah, it's a hoot. I wore it today and got strange stares from seemingly, almost everyone that caught a glimpse. BTW, I believe her to be at 70mm or thereabouts. It should work well for you!

To Boston and Cambridge this weekend!



dcdude said:


> Normally, I would be happy to participate, but anything I wear must have a case diameter of at least 70mm.
> 
> But seriously, I love this thread. Right down my sarcastic, obnoxious alley. It's like a bad taste Flat Stanley.
> 
> Eager to show The Whale the sights of Los Angeles: Disney Hall, Hollywood sign, Queen Mary, Santa Monica Pier....


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

Had a nice night with the Blue Whale.

Picked up my in laws from the airport ...









Then, went to dinner at one of our favorite pizza joints...Polcari's, where you can get the super thin crust Pizzeria Regina pies ...









A good time was had by all. I balanced a beer on the BW...it makes a great coaster!

Have a good night!

Cheers,

Walter


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

OK...tonight I brought the Blue Whale to my sanctuary, the West Side Social Club in Wakefield, MA. The WSSC is certainly not a fancy place. A "Bud" is $2 and a Guinness is $3, and they loved the Blue Whale legacy!

In the background is the best bartender in the world, Woody Ryan (I cut his face off, but he is 6' 7"), and a couple of my Westside brothers.


----------



## Shiftster (Feb 22, 2013)

I need to get on the list. I have never had this much fun reading a forum.  

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

Yeah shifster...it's a lot of fun! The BW is so freaking huge, it spawns conversations at every turn. Once you explain that it has been around the continent and the premise, even non WIS's want a piece of her!

Stay tuned for Easter Sunday!



Shiftster said:


> I need to get on the list. I have never had this much fun reading a forum.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shiftster (Feb 22, 2013)

wschofield3 said:


> Once you explain that it has been around the continent and the premise, even non WIS's want a piece of her!


It might be more fun to walk up to friends/ co-workers and make them think its a beautiful new piece you just got. Maybe try and talk them into picking one up themselves. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

That wouldn't work as she is HUGE! The BW is all about fun....and I hope every WIS gets to experience her in her travels.



Shiftster said:


> It might be more fun to walk up to friends/ co-workers and make them think its a beautiful new piece you just got. Maybe try and talk them into picking one up themselves.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

Here is the link of the Blue Whale in the Friday WRUW...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/wruw-03-29-13-a-839912-6.html

She's going to have a great weekend!

Have a great weekend, a good Passover and a happy Easter!

Cheers,

Walter


----------



## DuncanP (Oct 19, 2012)

Avid WUS reader but rare poster here.

I love this idea. I'm going to visit every thread now and post intelligent and thoughtful contributions to get my post count up in the hope that one day I will be worthy of wearing 'the almighty'

To visit me it would have to come to Sydney, Australia... My job is spraying the hot red stuff with the cool wet stuff so it could get a start in a burning house, which might help to evaporate some of the water gurgling around inside it from V.I.T's fish tank.

Enjoy the admiration lucky wearers......... Pointing and laughing is a sign of envy, isn't it?


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

I suppose it could be said that a large watch compensates for a ???

In this case with the Blue Whale, it is, I'm afraid, very true. I have small feet.

Good to hear from you, DuncanP. This is a lot of fun, and, a way to get non watch type folks into the mix. My friends at the WSSC were more than happy to hear about the Blue Whale and our WUS community. As you know, that doesn't happen often.

Cheers mates and have a great day!

Walter



DuncanP said:


> Avid WUS reader but rare poster here.
> 
> I love this idea. I'm going to visit every thread now and post intelligent and thoughtful contributions to get my post count up in the hope that one day I will be worthy of wearing 'the almighty'
> 
> ...


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

Happy Easter!

The Blue Whale very much enjoyed our annual "Easter keg hunt". The kids have grown up and we had to do something to entertain ourselves.

Here's the Blue Whale with our Easter basket;









In our neighborhood Easter tree;









On Gina's wrist...









And on my friend Mike's wrist with another friends Ball Deepquest and my EHC CII...









A good time had by all!

Cheers,

Walter


----------



## halifax (Mar 19, 2012)

Add me to the list? I'll bring The Blue Whale out on a backcountry adventure in the Berkshires.


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

The BW is so big, it dwarfs the Luminox chrono which is, I believe, 43 or 44mm.

Picture taken at my beloved West Side Social Club over the weekend. The man wearing the BW and Luminox is one of my good friends, Eric. Eric, when I met him, had a couple of the Luminox. Recently, he purhased a Steinhart Ocean 1 and is seriously loving the Ball NEDU, although, that may be a bit off for him.









This is too much fun! I hope all had a great weekend.

Cheers,

Walter


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

Had a great day with the Blue Whale!

Getting ready to take her out for the day...









At the side gate to Harvard Yard...









In Harvard Yard (You can FEEL the brain power. Being here brings back so many memories!)









After being stared down by 100 or so tourists, I managed to convince John Harvard himself to try on the Blue Whale...
















We decided to go for a sail...









Well I love that dirty water...

.








Oh, Boston your my home...









I think the Blue Whale enjoyed herself. We Pahked our cah in Hahvad Yahd, ate lobsta, sailed the Chaales and hit a Beacon Hill bah.

Hope you had a good weekend.

Cheers,

Walter


----------



## RedBarchettayyz (Dec 24, 2008)

The picture of John Harvard wearing the blue whale has to rank among the top so far!


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks....it took a lot of convincing to get him to try it on, and a rather high chair!

I've found that the coolest aspect of the BW is how it transcends WIS dom. Non WIS's love the tale of its tour and how we playfully put her in precarious positions and poke a bit of fun, but I think that's what our hobby is all about, or, IMO, is supposed to be about....fun.

We need more Blue Whales to circulate so we can promote our hobby and live in a world full of WIS's!



RedBarchettayyz said:


> The picture of John Harvard wearing the blue whale has to rank among the top so far!


----------



## johnperregaux (Dec 6, 2012)

wschofield3 said:


> Had a great day with the Blue Whale!
> 
> Getting ready to take her out for the day...
> 
> ...


YES!!! Priceless photo! hahaha, You go there?


----------



## dbakiva (May 7, 2011)

wschofield3 said:


> ... I think the Blue Whale enjoyed herself. We Pahked our cah in Hahvad Yahd, ate lobsta, sailed the Chaales and hit a Beacon Hill bah.
> 
> Hope you had a good weekend.
> 
> ...


We enjoyed ourselves too, Walter. Thanks, this was a terrific adventure for the Blue Whale.


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

dbakiva...the Blue Whale speaks very highly of her time with you...she told me how much fun you had together! The "Basel" event and the Lyric opera are high points in her tour. I hope the next recipient will show her as good a time!



dbakiva said:


> We enjoyed ourselves too, Walter. Thanks, this was a terrific adventure for the Blue Whale.


----------



## JMO (Jun 6, 2012)

LMAO that picture of John Harvard wearing the blue whale was genius. Great photos you've really brought this whole thing back to life and set the bar high at that!


----------



## J.W. (Aug 8, 2012)

John Harvard + Blue Whale = instant classic. 

Well played.


----------



## rock3ralex (Jun 18, 2012)

Add me to the list! I find this utterly hilarious!


----------



## Ruslex (Mar 8, 2013)

Can I join in? I'd love to see what that monster looks like on my skinny wrist.


----------



## Donf (Jul 11, 2006)

I've finally seen an Invicta thread that I enjoyed. 
But can a picture of Handsome Dan wearing the Blue Whale be far behind?


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

I will have to regretfully forfeit my place in line to venture with the BW. Dcdude is next up, please take note!


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

The BW is ready to greet her new recipient. How about it DCdude?

(Hope all is well RPalace)



R.Palace said:


> I will have to regretfully forfeit my place in line to venture with the BW. Dcdude is next up, please take note!


----------



## dcdude (Apr 29, 2012)

R.Palace said:


> I will have to regretfully forfeit my place in line to venture with the BW. Dcdude is next up, please take note!


I just confirmed with schofield. Don't worry, the BW will soon be bringing its talents to South Beach.

In the interim, I'm open to requests for LaLa Land. Frank Gehry's Disney Hall masterpiece can easily be defaced. It's right by my office:










Then of course Santa Monica Pier, Hollywood sign, Rodeo Drive. Can do those all in a day.









I'm trying to top John Harvard. That may have already been the winner..

We should get sponsored by USPS!


----------



## IWCwhatyoudidthere (Feb 4, 2013)

Is there a way I can reserve a spot for this October? I'm going to Disney World for a couple of weeks and would love to have the Whale there. Could make for some interesting pictures!


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

Keep an eye on the travels of the Blue Whale IWCwhatyoudidthere. It would be nice to have her see Disney.....and Texas!

I'll get the BW out next week dcdude.



IWCwhatyoudidthere said:


> Is there a way I can reserve a spot for this October? I'm going to Disney World for a couple of weeks and would love to have the Whale there. Could make for some interesting pictures!


----------



## cenzor (Nov 3, 2012)

wschofield3 said:


> Had a great day with the Blue Whale!
> 
> Getting ready to take her out for the day...
> 
> ...


And not a single Focus was given that day!


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

Yeah...I know. Cell phones don't let you focus well (at least mine doesn't), however, I figured we'd want to see what the Blue Whale sees when touring about. She told me; she doesn't like all the attention on her all the time. Such a sweet thing.



cenzor said:


> And not a single Focus was given that day!


----------



## marked (Jul 31, 2006)

Man, if I ever go on my vacation to peru I'm going to ask for this blue whale! Love to see a picture at Machu Picchu.... lol.


----------



## marked (Jul 31, 2006)

Just bumping this thread to see if there are any updates with the blue whale....


----------



## MST (Apr 10, 2012)

Stumbled across this thread via the This is a really Cool Idea. The Worlds Most Traveled Watch..... The DXCC List. thread in the Omega section.

How do I sign up? It's about time this tremendous titanic timepiece crossed the pond and visited [me in] the UK...?


----------



## dcdude (Apr 29, 2012)

It should be coming my way.


----------



## vpcmotorsport (Mar 22, 2012)

I want in!


----------



## AirMech74 (Apr 13, 2011)

I wouldn't mind getting in on this...the Blue Whale needs to come to Oklahoma!


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

dcdude, it will be coming your way next week. We have a Boston WUS GTG that I am bringing it to next Saturday, the 25th, and I'll put her in the mail on Monday the 27th.

I'll post some last pics from Boston before I send her and she is looking forward to her time with you. I'm gonna miss her. 

Walter


----------



## MST (Apr 10, 2012)

dcdude said:


> It should be coming my way.


Feel free to send it my way afterwards dcdude ;-)


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

Sorry for the delay dcdude, it's been crazy busy for the past couple of weeks. The Blue Whale is going in the mail today. 

I'm sure you'll show her a good time!

Cheers,

Walter


----------



## dcdude (Apr 29, 2012)

I got a small, but heavy box in the mail yesterday from MA. Initially, I thought someone had sent me some ammo. Then I figured it must be a watch, but I couldn't recall ordering one (hate it when _that_ happens.) Opened it up to reveal the Whale in all of its glory. I can proudly report:

_It's even worse than I imagined._

My wife's reaction, "It might work on a big NFL guy, but on a skinny white guy, not so much..."

I navigated past the wiggly crown guard to the loose-and-spinning crown to set her to PST. Tried to screw the crown in to no avail. Most whales can easily dive to 200M, but I wouldn't recommend anything more than light swimming with this particular leviathan. This ain't no chrono. I adjusted the month(!) plunger to the "June" position (you've got to be seriously effed up to need help remembering which *month* it is?!).

Got her on the wrist at work today...hopefully I don't run into anyone important. Here's a shot of the Disney Hall in downtown LA:


----------



## dcdude (Apr 29, 2012)

Well, the whale and I had a pretty good time swimming around the major sights in Los Angeles. Notice in the first two photos that the Whale fit nicely around both of my friend's wrists and my daughter's bicep. 
- Photo 3 is what used to be Columbia Pictures in Culver City, followed by Fox in, you guessed it, Century City. 
- Had some fun defiling certain Beverly Hills boutiques. The security guy at Patek was really cool and came outside to shoot a photo of my and my son. He had no idea of what I was really doing.
- I've lived in LA since '96 and never tried to shoot the Hollywood sign. Unless you know specifically where to drive, it's a ..... to shoot with a point n' shoot. The watch was on my wrist at the time, I promise.
- The last three are pretty self-explanatory. Parking near the Santa Monica Pier on a summer Saturday was _brutal_. The shot itself took just seconds.

By my estimation, it looks like member *R.Palace* is up next. Please email me your shipping info and I'll get her off to the Sunshine State for you.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

dcdude said:


> By my estimation, it looks like member *R.Palace* is up next. Please email me your shipping info and I'll get her off to the Sunshine State for you.


I've actually withdrawn myself from the Whales adventures. Not going to be home for the next few months due to extensive business travel so whoever's next is up to you!


----------



## dcdude (Apr 29, 2012)

MST said:


> How do I sign up? It's about time this tremendous titanic timepiece crossed the pond and visited [me in] the UK...?


You already did. Here's the current list in the order that see it:

shiftster
DuncanP
halifax
rock3ralex
Ruslex
IWCwhatyoudidthere
MST
vpcmotorsport
AirMech74

So, shiftster, you're up! To me, the top priority is to keep her moving, so DuncanP and halifax if you want to email me your shipping info as backups I can make sure that I ship it _somewhere_ this Saturday the 13th.


----------



## Shiftster (Feb 22, 2013)

Just sent you my info. Hope this amazing weather we have been having holds. I'll have to take it for a road trip.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

Nice tour for the Blue Whale, dcdude! Why am I craving doughnuts?


----------



## 6omega (Feb 20, 2013)

great photos dcdude, I love checking in here to see where the blue whale has been


----------



## Markbigd (Jun 25, 2013)

I live Pinks hot dogs! I'm in.


----------



## dcdude (Apr 29, 2012)

Glad you guys enjoyed my humble LA snapshots.

I just now noticed that my son was incidentally wearing his matching blue submarine t-shirt...I totally didn't plan that!

However, this is totally consistent with Invicta's "Russian maritime" aesthetic and, more importantly, just another example of the power of _Blue Whale Magic_. Maybe there really _is_ something to this?


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

How is the Blue Whale doing out there? Shifster, do you have her yet?


----------



## Shiftster (Feb 22, 2013)

Yep I got her. As soon as she got here it started to rain.:banghead: I hopefully it will stop this week so I can get some good shots of Alaska with her.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

Excellent! I can't wait to see her in Alaska! The guys at my West Side Social Club keep asking about her.



Shiftster said:


> Yep I got her. As soon as she got here it started to rain.:banghead: I hopefully it will stop this week so I can get some good shots of Alaska with her.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Coleslaw (Feb 8, 2013)

Ill take it next!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## DuncanP (Oct 19, 2012)

dcdude said:


> Here's the current list in the order that see it:
> 
> shiftster
> DuncanP
> ...





Coleslaw said:


> Ill take it next!


This was the latest waiting list of potential whale hunters.

Shiftster has had it for a while and last we heard he was waiting for the weather to clear...


----------



## JMO (Jun 6, 2012)

DuncanP said:


> This was the latest waiting list of potential whale hunters.
> 
> Shiftster has had it for a while and last we heard he was waiting for the weather to clear...


That was over a month ago lol. Maybe someone should pm him


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

wschofield3 said:


> Excellent! I can't wait to see her in Alaska!


I suppose your snow plow broke and you're looking for a substitute ?:-d


----------



## Shiftster (Feb 22, 2013)

Sorry guys we just set a record for number of days with rain in a row. Ill get it sent out by the end of this week.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sk412 (Mar 1, 2013)

RedBarchettayyz said:


> The picture of John Harvard wearing the blue whale has to rank among the top so far!


I am laughing like an idiot in class. It is by far one of the greatest picture in WUS history.

I would also like to be added to the list, I want to take the blue whale out on a date in the greatest city in the world, NYC!


----------



## Shiftster (Feb 22, 2013)

DuncanP if you PM me your shipping info ill get her on her way to you by the end of the week.


----------



## OzO (Aug 27, 2008)

Great thread guys, I've been checking in on it periodically for the last... Forever it seems!

One of these days the Whale should come visit sunny Australia :-!


----------



## DuncanP (Oct 19, 2012)

Australia is actually it's next stop. Sydney is next on the itinerary. 

Sent from my LT22i using Tapatalk 4


----------



## OzO (Aug 27, 2008)

DuncanP said:


> Australia is actually it's next stop. Sydney is next on the itinerary.
> 
> Sent from my LT22i using Tapatalk 4


You're right, I just saw that on the news :-d


----------



## DuncanP (Oct 19, 2012)

Hi Shifster, 

Did u get my pm? Haven't heard back from you and was wondering if the blue whale has begun it's migration to Australia yet.


----------



## awcwsp01 (Aug 28, 2013)

How do I get in on this? 

Im in S.Korea, has she been to Asia yet? Got a trip planned for Vietnam, Laos, Cambodia and Thailand in early 2014. She should she should see Ankor Wat and go for an elephant ride before she dies.


somebody should set up a map to follow her adventures.


----------



## DuncanP (Oct 19, 2012)

Good news subscribers and fans. The infamous Blue Whale beached itself on my doorstep today. After a long trip from Alaska it has found its way to warmer waters here in sunny Australia.

It is everything I feared it would be, and more. I cannot think of one place that I may visit where it will not be out of place... and a howling embarrassment. Already I dread the horrified stares and mocking laughter but will wear it regardless.

Watch this space for a regular pictorial drip feed of iconic Aussie landmarks and locales being defiled by its offensive presence.









It's arrived at an excellent time as I have some overseas visitors due this month and my wife and I will be showing them around all the regular tourist attractions. I'll try to get a kangaroo to wear it, will throw it and a few shrimps (we actually call them Prawns) on the barbie (BBQ), and if I can fit it in the car you can expect to see it at The Sydney Harbour Bridge, Opera House, Taronga Zoo, Manly Beach and more..


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

Excellent! I'm glad it made its way to you. Now, be sure and show her a good time.....I miss her!!!



DuncanP said:


> Good news subscribers and fans. The infamous Blue Whale beached itself on my doorstep today. After a long trip from Alaska it has found its way to warmer waters here in sunny Australia.
> 
> It is everything I feared it would be, and more. I cannot think of one place that I may visit where it will not be out of place... and a howling embarrassment. Already I dread the horrified stares and mocking laughter but will wear it regardless.
> 
> ...


----------



## meloie (Oct 24, 2013)

DuncanP said:


> Good news subscribers and fans. The infamous Blue Whale beached itself on my doorstep today. After a long trip from Alaska it has found its way to warmer waters here in sunny Australia.
> 
> It is everything I feared it would be, and more. I cannot think of one place that I may visit where it will not be out of place... and a howling embarrassment. Already I dread the horrified stares and mocking laughter but will wear it regardless.
> 
> ...


I live in Sydney and I can feel it's gravitational pull......


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

That is a riot meloie, but I know what you mean!



meloie said:


> I live in Sydney and I can feel it's gravitational pull......


----------



## meloie (Oct 24, 2013)

wschofield3 said:


> That is a riot meloie, but I know what you mean!


Seeing as it's down under, the second hand ticks anti-clockwise as well.


----------



## OzO (Aug 27, 2008)

I'd love to get a look at this monstrosity while it's stinking up our fair city :-!


----------



## hpark21 (Oct 8, 2007)

I will look forward to the pics!! "Blue Whale Invades Australia!!"


----------



## entropy96 (Nov 9, 2010)

Good thing it will never be with me.
I'd ship it straight to the trash can.


----------



## el_Fernando (Sep 27, 2013)

This thread is friggin HIlarious. Subbed!

BTW, what are the dimensions of that? Is it a blue Big Ben?


----------



## alx007 (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm afraid the shipping costs on that watch would make the "free blue whale" not be worth it to begin with.


----------



## movet22 (Jun 12, 2011)

403acmash said:


> There should be some sort of recognition for those who wear it to the most inappropriate places... Then again, where IS it appropriate??
> 
> I'd like to be in on this, too.


Should I wear it to my wedding?

But seriously, I can't think of a more inappropriate place for a monstrosity (used in the most loving of ways) as that.


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

The Blue Whale is very sad after reading this comment....you hurt her feelings.



entropy96 said:


> Good thing it will never be with me.
> I'd ship it straight to the trash can.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

entropy96 said:


> Good thing it will never be with me.
> I'd ship it straight to the trash can.





wschofield3 said:


> The Blue Whale is very sad after reading this comment....you hurt her feelings.


----------



## hpark21 (Oct 8, 2007)

movet22 said:


> Should I wear it to my wedding?
> 
> But seriously, I can't think of a more inappropriate place for a monstrosity (used in the most loving of ways) as that.


Funeral comes to me as worse place.


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

hpark21 said:


> Funeral comes to me as worse place.


How about if worn by the bride?


----------



## Scheezo (Oct 25, 2013)

What a beauty haha. I just joined this forum and love this idea. I'd be honored to host the blue what someday!


----------



## meloie (Oct 24, 2013)

movet22 said:


> Should I wear it to my wedding?
> 
> But seriously, I can't think of a more inappropriate place for a monstrosity (used in the most loving of ways) as that.


Wearing it to your wedding?
People have divorced for less than that.


----------



## meloie (Oct 24, 2013)

hpark21 said:


> Funeral comes to me as worse place.


I would have thought any people at a funeral looking at the blue whale would burst into immediate fits of laughter thereby elevating the mood and making it one truly memorable funeral.


----------



## DuncanP (Oct 19, 2012)

No interesting sight seeing for the Blue Whale today as I was stuck at work. However I did manage a few snaps to keep the thread rolling.

Heavy duty outer wear ready for action..









The Invicta factory. ;-)









....bar balanced and ready for some dead lifts..


----------



## meloie (Oct 24, 2013)

DuncanP said:


> No interesting sight seeing for the Blue Whale today as I was stuck at work. However I did manage a few snaps to keep the thread rolling.
> 
> Heavy duty outer wear ready for action..
> 
> ...


I think the blue whale is still heavier than the other side.....


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

Maybe instead of wrist shots we should be requesting calf shots?


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

You need to throw another 10 pounder on that bar to balance it! Nice photos....I can tell that the Blue Whale is enjoying her time down under.



DuncanP said:


> No interesting sight seeing for the Blue Whale today as I was stuck at work. However I did manage a few snaps to keep the thread rolling.
> 
> Heavy duty outer wear ready for action..
> 
> ...


----------



## Scheezo (Oct 25, 2013)

DuncanP said:


> No interesting sight seeing for the Blue Whale today as I was stuck at work
> 
> The Invicta factory. ;-)
> 
> View attachment 1262596


I'd say this one is pretty interesting. I wish we had trees like this in Florida.


----------



## alx007 (Jan 28, 2013)

DuncanP said:


> ....bar balanced and ready for some dead lifts..
> 
> View attachment 1262597


This was absolutely great! One of the best so far... along with the gala night at the opera and the watch on Mr. Harvard's wrist.


----------



## DuncanP (Oct 19, 2012)

Had the day off today so took the Blue Whale down to Manly Beach, which is about 5 minutes from my home.

Manly Beach - Manly Beach Australia

It is one of Australia's most popular beaches and well worth a visit if you ever come to Australia. Spring is a beautiful time of year here too. Hope you enjoy the snaps.

I borrowed the first pic from our mates at Google images.


































Just around the corner from the pool there is a tunnel cut through the headland to make it easier to access the next beach along. It was cut through by fisherman in the early 1900s.

















The Blue Whale laughs in the face of danger

















This heart was first painted on by the QBC (Queenscliff Boardriders club) 35 years ago and is regularly repainted by the surfers. Council allows it as it has become part of local history. Queenscliff is the name of the northernmost part of Manly beach. Although it is unbroken and about 1.5 kilometres long it is broken up into 3 separate beaches/surf clubs.

























Lugging around the whale is hard work so stopped off at my favourite beach eatery, The Salty Rooster. Outstanding chicken burgers and a must try if you ever visit.









Terrified seagulls.









Unfortunately our visitors from overseas had to cancel their visit so the whale accompanied sightseeing I promised has been postponed. I will try to get into Sydney cbd and our famous harbour soon and get some pics anyway. After that I will send it on its way.
Cheers. |>


----------



## V.I.T. (Mar 26, 2012)

I haven't checked in on this thread in quite a while. Glad to see the whale is still swimming. Let's try to get this thing going full steam again. I kept the box it came in and re-shipped in it, have you guys shipped it out in the box it came in? I think each person should include one page out of their local daily paper as stuffing in the box when shipping it. Sometime down the line we should get someone to go over and maybe photograph what those pages look like. That might be interesting.


----------



## dcdude (Apr 29, 2012)

alx007 said:


> This was absolutely great! One of the best so far... along with the gala night at the opera and the watch on Mr. Harvard's wrist.


Yup. John Harvard and "The Barbell" are #1 and #2 on our leader board thus far.


----------



## s.erickson87 (Aug 4, 2012)

Hey count me in. This looks like fun lol


----------



## DuncanP (Oct 19, 2012)

Blue Whale Update&#8230;.

Happily it's time with me has come to an end. I did not wear it as much as I suggested I would. I found it extremely uncomfortable and completely ridiculous to wear under anything with long sleeves. It digs into my arm in about 5 separate places and caused me walk with an awkward lean. The other watches in my box have been intimidated long enough and one of them has even recently stopped working, most likely out of fear.









So, I will packing it back into its tasteful, bright, yellow box and sending it back to The US of A. Halifax was next on the list and I have Pm'd him to ask if he is still prepared to take on the burden. It is not an easy one, my friend, and not to be taken lightly. I have lost a few friends since taking it on and my wife no longer respects me. I will forever be haunted by its memory.


----------



## Sniper 55 (Nov 21, 2009)

R.Palace said:


>


Hilarious,, had me rolling on the Floor and also OP has a really cool idea wit this invicta,, people like him,, Love & enjoy the small things in life and I'm obviouslyls not talking about the Blue whale 60mm is Huge,,, I wonder if theres anyone out there that could pull this watch off,, maybe the Guy from The Green Mile or Brock Lesnar?


----------



## findingnewo (Sep 11, 2013)

Hahaha I love this thread


----------



## Vikster (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm so down for this, I'm in Hong Kong/Beijing. I'm sure I can get some shots in with the Great Wall/Victoria Harbor/ Forbidden City


----------



## Matty01 (Sep 6, 2011)

im in Adelaide Australia, got a road trip to Melbourne inJan, sure I could get a snap or 2 next to one of our ridiculous man made landmarks


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

Does Eyal Lalo & Michael Davis know the existence of this thread?
Maybe they will use this thread as an advertisement XD


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

DuncanP said:


> Blue Whale Update&#8230;.
> 
> Happily it's time with me has come to an end. I did not wear it as much as I suggested I would. I found it extremely uncomfortable and completely ridiculous to wear under anything with long sleeves. It digs into my arm in about 5 separate places and caused me walk with an awkward lean. The other watches in my box have been intimidated long enough and one of them has even recently stopped working, most likely out of fear.
> 
> ...


I LOL'd hard.

I was admiring your collection until I scrolled down and spotted that huge Invicta. It looks like it's bullying the others.


----------



## s.erickson87 (Aug 4, 2012)

Looking forward to the next round of pics. 

And patiently waiting my turn.


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

Is there an update on the Blue Whale?



DuncanP said:


> Blue Whale Update&#8230;.
> 
> Happily it's time with me has come to an end. I did not wear it as much as I suggested I would. I found it extremely uncomfortable and completely ridiculous to wear under anything with long sleeves. It digs into my arm in about 5 separate places and caused me walk with an awkward lean. The other watches in my box have been intimidated long enough and one of them has even recently stopped working, most likely out of fear.
> 
> ...


----------



## DuncanP (Oct 19, 2012)

Blue Whale departed sunny Australia on the 6th of December and arrived in the USA before Christmas. It's now with Halifax. I guess he's had a busy Christmas and New Year... or perhaps he wore it in public and has died of embarrassment. :-d


----------



## OzO (Aug 27, 2008)

I have it on good authority that the recent cold snap in the US has been caused by a shift in magnetic fields that can be directly attributed to the migration of the Blue Whale.


----------



## TNWatchNerd (May 19, 2013)

OzO said:


> I have it on good authority that the recent cold snap in the US has been caused by a shift in magnetic fields that can be directly attributed to the migration of the Blue Whale.


Omg that was funny!


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

PM'd Halifax to make sure he and the Whale were OK. Hopefully, we'll see the BW in the Berkshires soon!


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

whoa! that's a really embarrassing watch


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Anyone else in Vancouver willing to take 'er to the Beaty Museum?
Beaty Biodiversity Museum - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## brmacdon (Jul 9, 2013)

Im so in. Can take it around Baltimore (where I am sure there are plenty of others out in the wild there), but better would be taking it down to my DC office and getting some White House shots, Arlington Cemetery, Capital Building, Lincoln Mem, Washington Monument etc.


----------



## //Napoleon// (Mar 22, 2012)

This is just so awesome LOL. Best Thread Ever!!
By far my favorite pic in this thread:








It actually looks nice on his wrists


----------



## Bravefish (Jan 3, 2013)

I hope he got it I've been following this thread with a massive grin, btw if the blue whale would like a trip to London to see the queen I'm up for showing it around


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm not sure if it's been answered before but does anyone know the actual model number of the BW**? 


**This is just out of curiosity. This question is in no way meant to be taken as a sign of a possible purchase


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

It was actually referenced in the first post
Invicta Men's 10505 Corduba Blue Dial Blue Polyurethane Watch: Watches: Amazon.com


R.Palace said:


> I'm not sure if it's been answered before but does anyone know the actual model number of the BW**?
> 
> **This is just out of curiosity. This question is in no way meant to be taken as a sign of a possible purchase


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

chuasam said:


> It was actually referenced in the first post
> Invicta Men's 10505 Corduba Blue Dial Blue Polyurethane Watch: Watches: Amazon.com


Wow that was a fail on my part lol.

Also, has anyone noticed the BW's lesser known sibling before?










The Brown __________ ?


----------



## alx007 (Jan 28, 2013)

This thread makes me happy. Every time.


----------



## s.erickson87 (Aug 4, 2012)

Why can't it be the Brown whale? The blue Whale's less colorful cousin...


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

s.erickson87 said:


> Why can't it be the Brown whale? The blue Whale's less colorful cousin...


Not sure. The name didn't really sing to me


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

The Brown Bomber


----------



## s.erickson87 (Aug 4, 2012)

Der Amfangreisemann said:


> The Brown Bomber
> 
> View attachment 1356123


Ok, you win.


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

Just sent another PM to the current Blue Whale holder to see where she is. Very disappointing that we have no pics from this tour.

Please, while we are having fun on this thread, we have to keep the Blue Whales tour alive. 

If you are going to take her, SHOW HER A GOOD TIME AND POST PICS PLEASE! She deserves it!

Just sayin'....


----------



## halifax (Mar 19, 2012)

Hey, here is The Blue Whale on ski patrol duty in the Berkshire Range in Northwestern Connecticut. Perfect winter conditions at the golden hour, temp 15degF, wind 10-15g20, and classic Northeastern packed powder and hardpack. She saw three cases on that twilight shift including a rescue of an 11-year-old out of a 10-foot-deep trailside stream, w/full collar and backboard, and sled transport to waiting ambulance; a hip injury to a 15-year-old girl from a collision; and a snowboarder who fell on a terrain feature and hyperextended his thumb. The Blue Whale timed the scenes and worked vital signs. It's big. Like really big. And my middle-aged eyes benefited from the scale of the thing. Fun to wear and show off. I enjoyed patrolling with it. My patrol crew got a lot of commentary mileage out of it. 

Photo shows The Blue Whale on my wrist (I wore it over the sleeve of a microfleece base layer for access). At right is Patroller Tim C. (aka Superman because he leaps tall objects with a single bound, seriously) gearing up at the summit. Photo by expert Patroller and bluewater sailor Bill M. Thanks to the donor and group for letting me play with The Blue Whale. She's off to the next lucky gent in the morning.


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

halifax said:


> Hey, here is The Blue Whale on ski patrol duty in the Berkshire Range in Northwestern Connecticut. Perfect winter conditions at the golden hour, temp 15degF, wind 10-15g20, and classic Northeastern packed powder and hardpack. She saw three cases on that twilight shift including a rescue of an 11-year-old out of a 10-foot-deep trailside stream, w/full collar and backboard, and sled transport to waiting ambulance; a hip injury to a 15-year-old girl from a collision; and a snowboarder who fell on a terrain feature and hyperextended his thumb. The Blue Whale timed the scenes and worked vital signs. It's big. Like really big. And my middle-aged eyes benefited from the scale of the thing. Fun to wear and show off. I enjoyed patrolling with it. My patrol crew got a lot of commentary mileage out of it.
> 
> Photo shows The Blue Whale on my wrist (I wore it over the sleeve of a microfleece base layer for access). At right is Patroller Tim C. (aka Superman because he leaps tall objects with a single bound, seriously) gearing up at the summit. Photo by expert Patroller and bluewater sailor Bill M. Thanks to the donor and group for letting me play with The Blue Whale. She's off to the next lucky gent in the morning.


Thanks for this Halifax....now we know why you haven't been posting pictures. You are skiing in one of the best seasons we've had here in a while!

I get it now!

Who's the next recipient? RPalace, you were in line and due to circumstances had to bow out....you ready for her now, or should we go back to the list?

Cheers,

Walter


----------



## zooshooter (Jan 24, 2014)

wschofield3 said:


> Thanks for this Halifax....now we know why you haven't been posting pictures. You are skiing in one of the best seasons we've had here in a while!
> 
> I get it now!
> 
> ...


Is there an actual list that we can sign up on for this or is it being done just by thread posts? Either way I'd like to add myself to the list.


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

Two thoughts about the list (as if I, as a mere spectator, deserve any say in all of this! ;-) )

1. People ought to need a track record of posting photos on WUS on a regular basis
2. People should be currently active here in the period prior to their receiving it


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

Der Amfangreisemann said:


> Two thoughts about the list (as if I, as a mere spectator, deserve any say in all of this! ;-) )
> 
> 1. People ought to need a track record of posting photos on WUS on a regular basis
> 2. People should be currently active here in the period prior to their receiving it


In total agreement. I just went through the list that was posted a few pages ago and on that list, there are mostly one or two time posters that have not revisited the thread after that.

Based on active posters to WUS and this thread, my recommendation for the list is as follows.

RPalace - if he chooses to take it as he has been very busy.

and in no particular order...

serickson87
aix007
Der Amfangreisemann
chuasam

Out of that list, who wants to show her a great time? C'mon, she's worth fighting for!

If I missed anyone that has been active, I'm sorry. I didn't go through the entire thread with a microscope. Make your case for the Blue Whale!

Cheers,

Walter


----------



## s.erickson87 (Aug 4, 2012)

Totally can't wait. She'll see a good time here in Nebraska.


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

wschofield3 said:


> Based on active posters to WUS and this thread, my recommendation for the list is as follows.
> 
> RPalace - if he chooses to take it as he has been very busy.
> 
> ...


Ooh you want to take me off that list! I have enough trouble wearing a 42mm dress watch!


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Mr. Erickson is more than welcome to show the B-Dub a good time  as I am still away from home on a weekly basis.


----------



## s.erickson87 (Aug 4, 2012)

Sounds good to me. I have an 8 inch wrist. It's snowing here at the moment, the blue whale will have some fun here.


----------



## s.erickson87 (Aug 4, 2012)

Ps: I'm going to win the thread. My fiancée suggests wearing the Blue whale when I get married March 14th. She thinks this thread is cool. There is a reason I'm marrying her


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

s.erickson87 said:


> Ps: I'm going to win the thread. My fiancée suggests wearing the Blue whale when I get married March 14th. She thinks this thread is cool. There is a reason I'm marrying her


Bonus points if she wears it


----------



## s.erickson87 (Aug 4, 2012)

Der Amfangreisemann said:


> Bonus points if she wears it


Oh, will do. And she's got like a 4 inch wrist lol


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

This is such a fun thread. Discovered it by accident while watching endless runs of Boston Legal !!

The blue whale is such a whale........a whale who id like to spend time with......maybe ASIA....
Denny Crane....
Denny
Crane...


----------



## halifax (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks, Walter. I shipped to rock3ralex, Alex G., today:
1312 1810 0000 2882 8988
Kind regards!


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

halifax said:


> Thanks, Walter. I shipped to rock3ralex, Alex G., today:
> 1312 1810 0000 2882 8988
> Kind regards!


Rockin! I hope we see a good tour!

Alex, please show her a good time and post often!

Cheers,

Walter


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

Der Amfangreisemann said:


> Bonus points if she wears it





s.erickson87 said:


> Oh, will do. And she's got like a 4 inch wrist lol


It could be her "something blue"...


----------



## rock3ralex (Jun 18, 2012)

wschofield3 said:


> Rockin! I hope we see a good tour!
> 
> Alex, please show her a good time and post often!
> 
> ...


I'm always out and about. I may post her daily if I can get a good enough picture!


----------



## imlying (Jan 13, 2014)

I think I saw a similar project in f71. I'd love to see a compiled photo list of the whale's adventures!


----------



## rock3ralex (Jun 18, 2012)

I received the watch on Thursday in a nicely packed box. As I opened it, I asked myself what I was ever going to do with a giant watch like this. I decided to own it and make it my daily for the next month. So far to my surprise, I've gotten many compliments on it.

The watch is pictured today at a giant, collegiate tennis match in Southern California. Schools are here from all over and include Cal Poly, USC and Irvine.










Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

rock3ralex said:


> ...I've gotten many compliments on it...


Is "compliments" really the word you were looking for there? ;-)


----------



## s.erickson87 (Aug 4, 2012)

Most of our spendy watches never get noticed. I'd take the compliment and run like hell.


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

ColinW said:


> Is "compliments" really the word you were looking for there? ;-)


Maybe they didn't have good eyesight !


----------



## brmacdon (Jul 9, 2013)

As stated a few pages back, Im in.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## dcdude (Apr 29, 2012)

ColinW said:


> Is "compliments" really the word you were looking for there? ;-)


Like it or not, but most Invictas make the wearer look (to the _uninitiated_) like a complete baller. If you told a non-watch person it costs $5K, many would believe you.


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

dcdude said:


> Like it or not, but most Invictas make the wearer look (to the _uninitiated_) like a complete baller. If you told a non-watch person it costs $5K, many would believe you.


You're probably right. The last time I got a comment on a watch was my vintage, rolled-gold, 35mm Omega that I was wearing with a suit (I don't have a modern dress watch) and the woman said, "Looks like a girls' watch." 
And... well... by today's tastes, she's right. :-(

I guess it's time I get a real watch. LOOKOUT WALMART!!!!! HERE I COME!!!! :-d


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

rock3ralex said:


> I decided to own it and make it my daily for the next month.


Still blinking at this. Just......wow |>


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

From an Amazon review - a Verified Purchase, no less - "I love the color of this watch and the size but the band did not quite fit my oversize wrist"


----------



## Genebe (Aug 30, 2011)

I'll pay you NOT to send it to me.


----------



## Bravefish (Jan 3, 2013)

Haha I'm sad and lonely I could wear it for a year and no one I know would say a thing lol


----------



## s.erickson87 (Aug 4, 2012)

Genebe said:


> I'll pay you NOT to send it to me.


Ok


----------



## rock3ralex (Jun 18, 2012)

Rocking the Blue Whale with an 80s jacket that I thrifted today. Not my usual attire but the blues matched spot on.









Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## alx007 (Jan 28, 2013)

rock3ralex said:


> Rocking the Blue Whale with an 80s jacket that I thrifted today. Not my usual attire but the blues matched spot on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice combination, man. Find matching aviators and a visor and you're good to go! 

Keep the pics coming! This is the best thread! It's always fun to see what the Blue Whale is up to.


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

A post on the big blue aftet some time. Nice 

Sent from my GT-I9070 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cficole (Jan 23, 2012)

Fun thread. I'd like to see a picture of Jonathan Goldsmith wearing it.


----------



## s.erickson87 (Aug 4, 2012)

What's the word.

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Tapatalk


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

s.erickson87 said:


> Ps: I'm going to win the thread. My fiancée suggests wearing the Blue whale when I get married *March 14t*h. She thinks this thread is cool. There is a reason I'm marrying her


I'm not sure how long Mr Whale has been at his current abode - but we will be seeing him in s.erickson87's wedding photo? Its less than three weeks away.....


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

Der Amfangreisemann said:


> ...but we will be seeing him in s.erickson87's wedding photo?...


I hope not. I'm assuming he'll come to his senses.

Well... maybe a pic at the reception. ;-)


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

"...with this whale, I thee wed...."

with a little interference for Mr Busybody here, I think we have this process underway....


----------



## s.erickson87 (Aug 4, 2012)

Der Amfangreisemann said:


> I'm not sure how long Mr Whale has been at his current abode - but we will be seeing him in s.erickson87's wedding photo? Its less than three weeks away.....


Should I be more nervous of the Wedding or the Whale?

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Tapatalk


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

s.erickson87 said:


> Should I be more nervous of the Wedding or the Whale?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S738C using Tapatalk


Your future-in-laws' faces? :think:


----------



## s.erickson87 (Aug 4, 2012)

Der Amfangreisemann said:


> Your future-in-laws' faces? :think:


This will honestly be one of the least strange things they've seen me do.

I may have to have to get the Blue Whale pressure checked by Sartor Hamann here in town. Planning on going to Red Lobster after the ceremony. I fully intend to sentence the lobster of my choosing, and have no issue getting a little damp.

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Tapatalk


----------



## OzO (Aug 27, 2008)

I would love to see you strap the Whale to a lobster


----------



## s.erickson87 (Aug 4, 2012)

OzO said:


> I would love to see you strap the Whale to a lobster


Anybody know the Whale's water resistance?

Regardless, I will use the whale as a reference to the size of the lobster I'm getting.


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

s.erickson87 said:


> ...Regardless, I will use the whale as a reference to the size of the lobster I'm getting.


That's gonna be one big motherf.....g lobster.

Be sure they have enough butter and lemon on hand.


----------



## dcdude (Apr 29, 2012)

s.erickson87 said:


> Anybody know the Whale's water resistance?
> 
> Regardless, I will use the whale as a reference to the size of the lobster I'm getting.


I would say the water resistance is appropriate for pulling lobsters out of a tank, but no deeper. Probably rated at 50M, but I wouldn't trust to do much of anything beyond offending others. I simply wouldn't (didn't) try to get it wet.


----------



## s.erickson87 (Aug 4, 2012)

dcdude said:


> I would say the water resistance is appropriate for pulling lobsters out of a tank, but no deeper. Probably rated at 50M, but I wouldn't trust to do much of anything beyond offending others. I simply wouldn't (didn't) try to get it wet.


Thank you. I believe I wouldn't risk it either.

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Tapatalk


----------



## alx007 (Jan 28, 2013)

dcdude said:


> I would say the water resistance is appropriate for pulling lobsters out of a tank, but no deeper. Probably rated at 50M, but I wouldn't trust to do much of anything beyond offending others. I simply wouldn't (didn't) try to get it wet.


I'm here hoping you can pull your arm off the tank. There was a legend that the blue whale was to be called the big anchor, but invicta changed its name at the last minute. They say that is why this watch was never marketed as a dive watch...


----------



## Letter10 (Dec 27, 2013)

This is awesome...I can take one here...by the Route 66 Blue Whale, right down the road.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

Letter10 said:


> This is awesome...I can take one here...by the Route 66 Blue Whale, right down the road.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But what if they're territorial? It could get ugly.

Or even worse... mating season! :-x


----------



## s.erickson87 (Aug 4, 2012)

ColinW said:


> But what if they're territorial? It could get ugly.
> 
> Or even worse... mating season! :-x


Baby whales!


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

s.erickson87 said:


> Baby whales!


There's no way the market can accommodate both baby tunas AND baby whales!


----------



## s.erickson87 (Aug 4, 2012)

The Blue Whale and our wedding rings are due to arrive at the same time. Tommorow. What an odd coincidence.


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

s.erickson87 said:


> The Blue Whale and our wedding rings are due to arrive at the same time. Tommorow. What an odd coincidence.


It was meant to be. A pic of the Blue Whale at the altar would surely be a special thing!


----------



## s.erickson87 (Aug 4, 2012)

wschofield3 said:


> It was meant to be. A pic of the Blue Whale at the altar would surely be a special thing!


Sadly it will not be an alter. But a very simple proceeding in her grandmother's basement actually. Regardless there will be pictures, and I will be wearing it as Nicci has her own borrowed/blue item. ( as well as 4 inch wrists)


----------



## alx007 (Jan 28, 2013)

Just one word of advice to the groom - make sure you keep the watch in plain sight at all times. The last thing you want is to lose it, and then, let the bride hear you asking: "where the heck is that whale?" while looking for it. If she thinks you are referring to her, it's the beginning of trouble. You know - the ladies get very emotional on their special day, and you definitely don't want to take chances! Heheh.

Jokes aside, congratulations and all the best for your wedding, and please, take lots of pictures. We'd love to see them. This thread is a forum favorite - at least it has to be on my top 3!


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

s.erickson87 said:


> The Blue Whale and our wedding rings are due to arrive at the same time. Tommorow. What an odd coincidence.


An 'omen'? (If you believe in that sort of thing.)

I, for one, hope it's a good one! :-!


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

alx007 said:


> Just one word of advice to the groom...


Never, since the dawn of civilization, have the words "Where the heck is that whale?" been uttered at a wedding.

But there's a first time for everything!


----------



## alx007 (Jan 28, 2013)

ColinW said:


> Never, since the dawn of civilization, have the words "Where the heck is that whale?" been uttered at a wedding.
> 
> But there's a first time for everything!


I also don't remember anyone wearing a blue manhole lid on their wrist on their wedding day. As you very well said, there's always a first time for everything!


----------



## s.erickson87 (Aug 4, 2012)

The whale arrived safely in the mail this morning.

First Impression? She's big. Even for my slightly over eight inch wrist. The Whale will be my daily for the next month. Yes, that still includes my wedding next week. I will try to post some more pictures of the whale bullying my other watches, and intend to dust off my digital camera and get some better than phone camera photos.

One note: that watch next to the whale has been my tungsten carbide daily for the last few months. The weight is comparable, maybe leaning towards the Whale being somewhat lighter.


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

s.erickson87 said:


>


THAR SHE BLOWS!!!

And I see no one's opened the Application for an Extended Warranty yet. Gee, I wonder why. :think:


s.erickson87 said:


>


Hey, you collect little vintage watches too! ;-)


s.erickson87 said:


>


Man, she certainly is... um... she... well... she has some serious wrist presence! And she's... she's...she's a sight to behold! 



s.erickson87 said:


> Yes, that still includes my wedding next week.


Congratulations! :-!
But... seriously... :think: The Gravitational pull of The Blue Whale could cause your entire geographic region to collapse into a black-hole. 
That may slightly impact a wedding.

And there may be other reasons to consider a more restrained watch for the service. ;-)


----------



## s.erickson87 (Aug 4, 2012)

My cat Grimm making friends with the whale.








"Why would you do this to me?"








Grimm gets the upper hand!
















A kind of lume shot with Spooky perfectly hidden in the background.








Some reading. Finally to book nine.


----------



## cficole (Jan 23, 2012)

Fun series. I read the sequels by Betancourt, but they never let him do his final book.

Say, aren't you supposed to be doing something this week?


----------



## s.erickson87 (Aug 4, 2012)

cficole said:


> Fun series. I read the sequels by Betancourt, but they never let him do his final book.
> 
> Say, aren't you supposed to be doing something this week?


Indeed I am. It seems tomorrow I will be married.


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

s.erickson87 said:


> Indeed I am. It seems tomorrow I will be married.


And the greatest photo in the history of WUS will be taken


----------



## alx007 (Jan 28, 2013)

s.erickson87 said:


> Indeed I am. It seems tomorrow I will be married.


Fantastic! Hope it all goes well. All the best in the new life.


----------



## s.erickson87 (Aug 4, 2012)

Der Amfangreisemann said:


> And the greatest photo in the history of WUS will be taken


I haven't forgotten.


----------



## Strange (Feb 26, 2014)

I'd love to get in on this! I have a couple of shots in mind that would suit that timepieceosaurus rex to a t. Who should I contact to be added to the queue?


----------



## cficole (Jan 23, 2012)

I can take it seaplane flying in July, and other aviation activities like airventure.org.


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

s.erickson87 said:


> My cat Grimm making friends with the whale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Two cats?! You're very patient or I pick retarded cats.

Or both... :think:


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

s.erickson87 said:


> I haven't forgotten.


That would be EPIC!!!! If the BW would actually be part of a wedding ceremony, it would be by far the best experience she ever had!

She's a sensitive thing....make sure she gets the second dance...and let her catch the bouquet please.


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

wschofield3 said:


> That would be EPIC!!!! If the BW would actually be part of a wedding ceremony, it would be by far the best experience she ever had!
> 
> She's a sensitive thing....make sure she gets the second dance...and let her catch the bouquet please.


 now that i would like to see......


----------



## s.erickson87 (Aug 4, 2012)

ColinW said:


> Two cats?! You're very patient or I pick retarded cats.
> 
> Or both... :think:


Both are great. One is a devil, the other a dummy. Perfect pair.


----------



## s.erickson87 (Aug 4, 2012)

As promised I wore the Whale during my wedding ceremony yesterday. I have additional pictures of the Whale during the process, however they are on my camera and I need to get them off the sd card before I can post them.

The Blue Whale is going to have done everything.


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

Brilliant  & congratulations on your wedding.


----------



## s.erickson87 (Aug 4, 2012)

beeman101 said:


> Brilliant  & congratulations on your wedding.


Thank you sir. I couldn't be happier. 
(Unless I had some Scotch and wasn't at work right now)


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

s.erickson87 said:


> Thank you sir. I couldn't be happier.
> (Unless I had some Scotch and wasn't at work right now)


Working saturday's? One day after the wedding ? :-d Risking much aren't we !


----------



## cficole (Jan 23, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## s.erickson87 (Aug 4, 2012)

beeman101 said:


> Working saturday's? One day after the wedding ? :-d Risking much aren't we !


Lol. She is here sitting right next to me, we work the exact same shift today.
After work she's having a girls' night and I'm staying in with Pizza, a cigar, and a movie. And waiting by the phone as DD.


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

s.erickson87 said:


> Lol. She is here sitting right next to me, we work the exact same shift today.
> After work she's having a girls' night and I'm staying in with Pizza, a cigar, and a movie. And waiting by the phone as DD.


Now i feel sorry for you earlier i was feeling sorry for her


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

I can't wait to see the photos.

This is the first time I've ever said that about a wedding.


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

s.erickson87 said:


> As promised I wore the Whale during my wedding ceremony yesterday. I have additional pictures of the Whale during the process, however they are on my camera and I need to get them off the sd card before I can post them.
> 
> The Blue Whale is going to have done everything.


Congratulations! :-! And good luck!


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

s.erickson87 said:


> Thank you sir. I couldn't be happier.
> (Unless I had some Scotch and wasn't at work right now)


No honeymoon?! :-( That sucks! :-(


----------



## boulderthrower (Mar 4, 2014)

This is the coolest thing I've ever seen!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boulderthrower (Mar 4, 2014)

I would love to get in on this tradition! My wife and I are going on our five year anniversary and I would be honored to take pictures with it on our trip to Jamaica and post them here. Then be responsible to find the next person to pass it to. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Digzi-O (Aug 1, 2013)

How long is the list of volunteers? I'd like to join in if it's still open! 


Dig it!


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

boulderthrower said:


> I would love to get in on this tradition! My wife and I are going on our five year anniversary and I would be honored to take pictures with it on our trip to Jamaica and post them here. Then be responsible to find the next person to pass it to.





Digzi-O said:


> How long is the list of volunteers? I'd like to join in if it's still open!
> 
> Dig it!


I had to go back to page 26 to find this:



wschofield3 said:


> In total agreement. I just went through the list that was posted a few pages ago and on that list, there are mostly one or two time posters that have not revisited the thread after that.
> 
> Based on active posters to WUS and this thread, my recommendation for the list is as follows.
> 
> ...


As far as I can tell, the OP hasn't been back for a year and a half (probably still in therapy... :think, so the list probably isn't etched in stone.

s.erickson87, do you know where she's going after your time with her?


----------



## geoffbot (Mar 12, 2011)

s.erickson87 said:


> As promised I wore the Whale during my wedding ceremony yesterday. I have additional pictures of the Whale during the process, however they are on my camera and I need to get them off the sd card before I can post them.
> 
> The Blue Whale is going to have done everything.


This makes me very happy!


----------



## dbakiva (May 7, 2011)

geoffbot said:


> This makes me very happy!


^^ Me too. Congratulations, s.erickson!


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

s.erickson87 said:


> As promised I wore the Whale during my wedding ceremony yesterday. I have additional pictures of the Whale during the process, however they are on my camera and I need to get them off the sd card before I can post them.
> 
> The Blue Whale is going to have done everything.


Congratulations! Sweet pics of the BW too!


----------



## s.erickson87 (Aug 4, 2012)

ColinW said:


> I had to go back to page 26 to find this:
> 
> As far as I can tell, the OP hasn't been back for a year and a half (probably still in therapy... :think, so the list probably isn't etched in stone.
> 
> s.erickson87, do you know where she's going after your time with her?


I do not know. And I don't know if I'm completely qualified to choose on my own. What do the masses think? Based on participation in this thread and WUS in general, who is most deserving?


----------



## cficole (Jan 23, 2012)

s.erickson87 said:


> I do not know. And I don't know if I'm completely qualified to choose on my own. What do the masses think? Based on participation in this thread and WUS in general, who is most deserving?


There's a discussion that could go for a while. I think the final choice necessarily rests with the guy who has to ship it each time, though.

I'm still offering a time period to include the second half of July, with flying pictures.


----------



## johnperregaux (Dec 6, 2012)

This should be auctioned off and then donate the funds to charity


----------



## cficole (Jan 23, 2012)

johnperregaux said:


> This should be auctioned off and then donate the funds to charity


You're certainly free to do that with any watch that *you* own. Give, if you feel so strongly. The rest of us also give, where and when we choose.

But that's certainly not what over 300 messages in this thread are here for.


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

What's wrong with what's going on atm ?


----------



## s.erickson87 (Aug 4, 2012)

Der Amfangreisemann said:


> What's wrong with what's going on atm ?


Hmm... Odd turn in conversation. I sincerely doubt even the Whale's resume would fetch a whole lot.

My time with the Whale is drawing to a close. (Just as well, she seems to like biting me on the hand)

How should I choose the Whale's next caretaker? A stranger decision I doubt I'll make this year.

As I still have a little time I'll say state your case.


----------



## Strange (Feb 26, 2014)

If this go round is still live I'd really like to get in on it. I have a couple of photo setups in mind that I think would be pretty amusing.


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

s.erickson87 said:


> How should I choose the Whale's next caretaker?


In my opinion, I think it should go to whosoever on the current list and asks for it. This way you know they're still following the thread and are still in the Spirit-of-the-Whale.

I think others who are interested in some Blue Whale Goodness(TM) should add their name to list whenever they see it. That should keep the list growing and keep it on a reasonably current page.

_Blue Whale Waiting List_:

aix007
Der Amfangreisemann
chuasam

Please add your name to the bottom of the list if your interested in a turn with our favorite cetacea.


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

The problem of the list is that people get it when the first flush of their enthusiasm has passed. Far better it go to someone hopping up and down with delight! And who can show they've the arms for it, and some kind of record of posting interesting pictures


----------



## boulderthrower (Mar 4, 2014)

Add me to the list! I would take it places it's never been before..... Sounds kinda dirty..... Maybe?


----------



## cficole (Jan 23, 2012)

ColinW said:


> In my opinion, I think it should go to whosoever on the current list and asks for it. This way you know they're still following the thread and are still in the Spirit-of-the-Whale.
> 
> I think others who are interested in some Blue Whale Goodness(TM) should add their name to list whenever they see it. That should keep the list growing and keep it on a reasonably current page.
> 
> ...


_Blue Whale Waiting List_:

aix007
Der Amfangreisemann
chuasam
cficole (second half of July)


----------



## Strange (Feb 26, 2014)

Add me to the list if you will.


----------



## alx007 (Jan 28, 2013)

Is this aix or alx 007???

I'll be so happy if I were the next!



ColinW said:


> In my opinion, I think it should go to whosoever on the current list and asks for it. This way you know they're still following the thread and are still in the Spirit-of-the-Whale.
> 
> I think others who are interested in some Blue Whale Goodness(TM) should add their name to list whenever they see it. That should keep the list growing and keep it on a reasonably current page.
> 
> ...


----------



## johnperregaux (Dec 6, 2012)

cficole said:


> You're certainly free to do that with any watch that *you* own. Give, if you feel so strongly. The rest of us also give, where and when we choose.
> 
> But that's certainly not what over 300 messages in this thread are here for.


What are they for then? Specific original intent was never specified.

Additionally, why not exploit so much enthusiasm to help others in need?


----------



## cficole (Jan 23, 2012)

johnperregaux said:


> What are they for then? Specific original intent was never specified.
> 
> Additionally, why not exploit so much enthusiasm to help others in need?


It sounds like you haven't read the thread. It's about a traveling watch, and that's what the enthusiasm is directed towards. If you want to drum up interest in charity, I suggest you start a new thread, rather than trying to frustrate and derail this one.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

johnperregaux said:


> What are they for then? Specific original intent was never specified.
> 
> Additionally, why not exploit so much enthusiasm to help others in need?


Who invited this guy?


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

This watch belongs to the OP who has sent it out into the world for the amusement of the the people of WUS. There really is no further discussion possible as to what can be done with the watch.


----------



## s.erickson87 (Aug 4, 2012)

Beer, pizza and a Blue Whale.


----------



## alx007 (Jan 28, 2013)

Ok... Who is the next recipient of this beauty?


----------



## s.erickson87 (Aug 4, 2012)

alx007 said:


> Ok... Who is the next recipient of this beauty?


You.

My winding down of the fun with the Whale:


----------



## cficole (Jan 23, 2012)

ColinW said:


> In my opinion, I think it should go to whosoever on the current list and asks for it. This way you know they're still following the thread and are still in the Spirit-of-the-Whale.
> 
> I think others who are interested in some Blue Whale Goodness(TM) should add their name to list whenever they see it. That should keep the list growing and keep it on a reasonably current page.
> 
> ...


List update for typo fixed.

_Blue Whale Waiting List_:

alx007
Der Amfangreisemann
chuasam
cficole (second half of July, please)


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

s.erickson87 said:


> You.
> 
> My winding down of the fun with the Whale:


if you ask me the whales looking very much at home .. . . ;-)


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

s.erickson87 said:


> You.
> 
> My winding down of the fun with the Whale:


if you ask me the whales looking very much at home .. . . ;-)


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

Der Amfangreisemann said:


> if you ask me the whales looking very much at home .. . . ;-)


Yeah, it reminds me of this pic:



//Napoleon// said:


> This is just so awesome LOL. Best Thread Ever!!
> By far my favorite pic in this thread:
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, you must be huge! :-d


----------



## s.erickson87 (Aug 4, 2012)

ColinW said:


> Yeah, it reminds me of this pic:
> 
> Dude, you must be huge! :-d


Not really. Slightly over eight inch wrists. Not sure since I've never measured exactly.










I'm 5'7" without my boots on. There's a bit more of me since I got out of the Army, but still wouldn't call myself "huge".


----------



## smuggled_sheep (Dec 13, 2013)

After being stared down by 100 or so tourists, I managed to convince John Harvard himself to try on the Blue Whale...

View attachment 1038961

View attachment 1038963


:-d:-d:-d

It fits him just right.


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

s.erickson87 said:


> Not really. Slightly over eight inch wrists. Not sure since I've never measured exactly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well you and I are certainly differently shaped - I'm 5'11'', with 6.5'' wrists! The Whale will look truly comedy with me, but, hey, I'll be able to show it the London sites.

That will only take me a few days....I'm thinking I ought to find someone else in UK to send it to while the watch is on this side of the Atlantic. Even better, someone in London I can *hand* it to


----------



## alx007 (Jan 28, 2013)

smuggled_sheep said:


> After being stared down by 100 or so tourists, I managed to convince John Harvard himself to try on the Blue Whale...
> 
> View attachment 1038961
> 
> ...


This picture synthesizes how awesome this thread is. It's a hard act to follow!


----------



## s.erickson87 (Aug 4, 2012)

The Whale helping me work today. 12:30-9pm.


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

Are we waiting for some more wedding photos...?


----------



## s.erickson87 (Aug 4, 2012)

Der Amfangreisemann said:


> Are we waiting for some more wedding photos...?


...yes lol. Most don't have the whale in the picture. I'll try to get those up. Sorry, been a bit lazy about it.


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

s.erickson87 said:


> ...yes lol. Most don't have the whale in the picture. I'll try to get those up. Sorry, been a bit lazy about it.


I can just picture it being presented on a cushion.... "with this whale, I thee wed"


----------



## s.erickson87 (Aug 4, 2012)

Der Amfangreisemann said:


> I can just picture it being presented on a cushion.... "with this whale, I thee wed"


When I get home I'll have to take a picture of her on the cushion...


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Der Amfangreisemann said:


> Well you and I are certainly differently shaped - I'm 5'11'', with 6.5'' wrists! The Whale will look truly comedy with me, but, hey, I'll be able to show it the London sites.
> 
> That will only take me a few days....I'm thinking I ought to find someone else in UK to send it to while the watch is on this side of the Atlantic. Even better, someone in London I can *hand* it to


I'd happily take this off your hands for a few days. Might be able to make it up to London for a ceremonial handing over depending on when you are ready to relinquish it.


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> I'd happily take this off your hands for a few days. Might be able to make it up to London for a ceremonial handing over depending on when you are ready to relinquish it.


Excellent. A plan forms. I think I'm due him the one after next? Is there anyone else in the UK who would like a turn on it before it starts wending its way through international customs back to the US etc

ps can't wait to see the Blue Whale alongside Brad's Stowa Seatime. Like Godzilla vs King Kong.


----------



## s.erickson87 (Aug 4, 2012)

Is this what you guys are looking for?


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> I'd happily take this off your hands for a few days. Might be able to make it up to London for a ceremonial handing over depending on when you are ready to relinquish it.


How much would I have to pay you to wear it in the Bond Street Wempe?


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

s.erickson87 said:


> Is this what you guys are looking for?


It has a kind of paternal presence


----------



## s.erickson87 (Aug 4, 2012)

Der Amfangreisemann said:


> It has a kind of paternal presence


Lol. I suppose it does.


----------



## cficole (Jan 23, 2012)

The phrase "large and in charge" comes to mind.


----------



## s.erickson87 (Aug 4, 2012)

Last night with the whale. Bittersweet. Interesting memories now attached to her, but not sad to send her on the next leg of her journey.


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

s.erickson87 said:


> Last night with the whale. Bittersweet. Interesting memories now attached to her, but not sad to send her on the next leg of her journey.


Physically, how have you stood up to the test? No strange aches? No long-forgotten injuries making a reappearance?


----------



## s.erickson87 (Aug 4, 2012)

Der Amf said:


> Physically, how have you stood up to the test? No strange aches? No long-forgotten injuries making a reappearance?


She is a biter. Likes to wear a hole in my left had. And I have a bad left knee from an old motorcycle accident, my knee has started hurting less...










Grimm and the Whale hiding from the Vacuum.


































Oh the Whale. My time with her was interesting. I had younger guys compliment, and older ones disapprove.

I got Married wearing that watch. Still don't have most of the pictures from that day. The mother in law seems to hoarding them.

There is an interesting memory attached to that watch. And I'm excited to see her future travels. As of yesterday she is off to the next "whale keeper". I forgot how much I missed my Tungsten Carbide.

The Collection will never be the same without her.

May she always be big and blue, and her travels as vast as her dial.


----------



## alx007 (Jan 28, 2013)

*THE WHALE HAS LANDED!!!*

Gentleman -

I'm the brave soul who will be enduring the company of the Whale for the upcoming month - and exercising my left arm on the process!

The Whale has arrived! And, for the more pictures give you a hint, you can't really understand the magnitude of this watch until you have it in your hands. Both of them, let me add - you need both of them to carry it!

I'm adding a couple of intro pictures where you can see it side by side with other "normal", let put it this way, watches!








The great whale with the great Cornholio








It's all a matter of perspective - I always found the G-Shock big. Now I see it as classy and elegant








The Mako looks like a goldfish close to this.








And what if you put the Whale side by side with a 35mm vintage Seamaster???

More to come. And thanks for my buddy @s.erickson87 for the careful packaging. I'll treat her well while her stay here.


----------



## s.erickson87 (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: THE WHALE HAS LANDED!!!*



alx007 said:


> Gentleman -
> 
> I'm the brave soul who will be enduring the company of the Whale for the upcoming month - and exercising my left arm on the process!
> 
> ...


Glad she arrived safely! Wear her well sir.


----------



## dcdude (Apr 29, 2012)

Cruelty to animals...



s.erickson87 said:


> Grimm and the Whale hiding from the Vacuum.


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

s.erickson87 said:


> She is a biter. Likes to wear a hole in my left had. And I have a bad left knee from an old motorcycle accident, my knee has started hurting less...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A beautiful tour for the Blue Whale. Nice work sir!


----------



## WnS (Feb 20, 2011)

This watch has been pimped out to the world. Are you guys worried about GTD's (garment transmitted diseases)? Has anyone noticed rashes, blisters or warts on the wrist?


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

WnS said:


> This watch has been pimped out to the world. Are you guys worried about GTD's (garment transmitted diseases)? Has anyone noticed rashes, blisters or warts on the wrist?


I think someone got gonorrhea a few pages back, but we all know that was from a toilet seat. :-(


----------



## alx007 (Jan 28, 2013)

More shots of this beautiful watch. I'm really enjoying my time with it!








I don't think it ever had a "caliper shot" done, so here it is - at mere 53mm (excluding crowns):








One thing that I found surprising about the whale is that it has a quartz movement. For some reason, I was expecting some kind of mechanical movement - like one of those crazy watches made with an old pocket watch movement. This would have been interesting here - I think this is probably one of the few watches where you could fit an old clock movement inside and still have some room left!

Hope you enjoy the indoor pictures. The great outdoors are coming up soon!


----------



## cficole (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm curious about the wrist sizes this thing has been on.


----------



## s.erickson87 (Aug 4, 2012)

cficole said:


> I'm curious about the wrist sizes this thing has been on.


Mine is ~ 8.5.


----------



## cficole (Jan 23, 2012)

That beats the hell out of ShellyAE's 5.75".


----------



## alx007 (Jan 28, 2013)

Being with the whale made me wonder - what are we doing with it when this thread reaches an end?

I have one suggestion - send it for a Will it Blend video. For those not familiar with this series from Blendtec, they pretty much try to blend all sorts of crazy stuff to show how powerful their blenders are. Here's a cool one:





They tried this with iPhones, iPads, you name it. Wouldn't it be interesting to see if the Whale will blend? I bet this would be the one that makes this blender simple break in half!

Do you guys have other suggestions?


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

end?!


----------



## s.erickson87 (Aug 4, 2012)

Der Amf said:


> end?!


...the whale has no end.


----------



## alx007 (Jan 28, 2013)

Der Amf said:


> end?!


 Just a little anecdote - because I was wondering what will happen if this baby gets into one of these blenders. I don't think the blender would even get a ding on the bezel of the whale.

Don't worry - there's still a lot coming up, and you're next in line, if memory serves me well, right?


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

alx007 said:


> Just a little anecdote - because I was wondering what will happen if this baby gets into one of these blenders. I don't think the blender would even get a ding on the bezel of the whale.
> 
> Don't worry - there's still a lot coming up, and you're next in line, if memory serves me well, right?


I think so  I'll share her with Bradjhomes since he lives nearby

I would imagine that theres enough people flowing through WUS that there will always be people wanting their turn


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

BTW is that a genuine independent GMT hand on the subdial? What a treat that will be, never had a dual time zone watch before!


----------



## alx007 (Jan 28, 2013)

Der Amf said:


> I think so  I'll share her with Bradjhomes since he lives nearby
> 
> I would imagine that theres enough people flowing through WUS that there will always be people wanting their turn


I maybe shouldn't have used the word 'end'. I see now how that post came across strange. The question I wanted to make was: will it blend? I think the answer is no.


----------



## s.erickson87 (Aug 4, 2012)

alx007 said:


> I maybe shouldn't have used the word 'end'. I see now how that post came across strange. The question I wanted to make was: will it blend? I think the answer is no.


Probably not. Ruin a 1000$+ blender in the process.


----------



## alx007 (Jan 28, 2013)

Der Amf said:


> BTW is that a genuine independent GMT hand on the subdial? What a treat that will be, never had a dual time zone watch before!


Yes, it is! A rather useless complication in a little subdial for a watch this big! That, combined with the unreadable month subdial makes this the perfect grande complication watch. The most complicated thing about it is wearing it.


----------



## s.erickson87 (Aug 4, 2012)

alx007 said:


> Yes, it is! A rather useless complication in a little subdial for a watch this big! That, combined with the unreadable month subdial makes this the perfect grande complication watch. The most complicated thing about it is wearing it.


I had long stopped trying to get the date to stay on the right day.


----------



## alx007 (Jan 28, 2013)

The whale is finally getting ready to hit the road!


----------



## s.erickson87 (Aug 4, 2012)

alx007 said:


> The whale is finally getting ready to hit the road!


Two questions:

1. How did you get her through security?

2. Is the plane rated for hauling whales?


----------



## alx007 (Jan 28, 2013)

s.erickson87 said:


> Two questions:
> 
> 1. How did you get her through security?
> 
> 2. Is the plane rated for hauling whales?


1. It was easy. The whale actually looks a lot like the stuff the good folks of the TV wear.

2. Not sure. There was a delay though... Maybe it has something to do with the whale, you think?


----------



## s.erickson87 (Aug 4, 2012)

alx007 said:


> 1. It was easy. The whale actually looks a lot like the stuff the good folks of the TV wear.
> 
> 2. Not sure. There was a delay though...* Maybe it has something to do with the whale, you think?*


How much luggage was kicked off the Plane?


----------



## alx007 (Jan 28, 2013)

s.erickson87 said:


> How much luggage was kicked off the Plane?


It was not in the luggage area. But they tried to make me purchase an extra seat.


----------



## alx007 (Jan 28, 2013)

Going out wearing the whale is no easy task, but some drinks make the experience much easier!


----------



## cficole (Jan 23, 2012)

What's your wrist size? If you posted it, I missed it.


----------



## alx007 (Jan 28, 2013)

They didn't let me into the VIP lounge. Because of the watch!


----------



## Strange (Feb 26, 2014)

Still waiting for my turn in line. I got some great ideas for Blue Whale shots!


----------



## s.erickson87 (Aug 4, 2012)

alx007 said:


> They didn't let me into the VIP lounge. Because of the watch!


Did you sic the whale on them.


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

alx007 said:


> They didn't let me into the VIP lounge. Because of the watch!


The room's probably not big enough.


----------



## alx007 (Jan 28, 2013)

Another one of the whale, and the cool art you find in airports...


----------



## alx007 (Jan 28, 2013)

So some time to go around taking some nice shots of the Whale out in the wild. It's been fun seeing people's reactions as I pull the phone to take a picture of my wrist against some landmark. I'll break the pictures I took in several posts in the coming days. Here is a little preview of what's to come:








First stop was at my watchmaker. I asked him to appraise the Whale. Never seen the guy laugh so much!








From there, we went to the Millennium Park. Nice day to take some pictures close to the "metal bean"!








A shot from the skyline from the park. It was really beautiful outside. The Whale was happy!

That's it for now. There's a lot more to come!


----------



## cficole (Jan 23, 2012)

Hey! That stuff looks familiar!


----------



## s.erickson87 (Aug 4, 2012)

alx007 said:


> So some time to go around taking some nice shots of the Whale out in the wild. It's been fun seeing people's reactions as I pull the phone to take a picture of my wrist against some landmark. I'll break the pictures I took in several posts in the coming days. Here is a little preview of what's to come:
> 
> View attachment 1467905
> 
> ...


Well...how much did he appraise her for??


----------



## alx007 (Jan 28, 2013)

s.erickson87 said:


> Well...how much did he appraise her for??


Threefitty (as in three dollars and fifty cents) and a pack of gum. I thought it was too low. 

But really - the guy cracked up when he saw this. I don't know if you guys could see it, but he had a nice, small vintage Accutron on his table when I showed up with this behemoth.


----------



## alx007 (Jan 28, 2013)

More of the whale's little tour:








Another shot close to the Cloud Gate, because the day was so nice!








The building on the far end of the street is the Board of Trade. The picture is blurred, but I thought this was a nice shot.








The side of the Willis (Sears) Tower. A building that matches the whale on it's magnitude!

More soon.


----------



## alx007 (Jan 28, 2013)

More of the adventures of the whale:








Side view of the Willis Tower, with the Whale barely showing...








The globe on the entrance of the Willis Tower








Chicago Theater - the sign was almost too small to fit the picture with the watch. Pay attention to the sight of the Marina place on the back.








That crazy Picasso statue on the loop


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

alx007 said:


> More of the whale's little tour:
> 
> View attachment 1469019


i can't work out this picture - is light being affected by the whale's gravitational pull?!


----------



## cficole (Jan 23, 2012)

Der Amf said:


> i can't work out this picture - is light being affected by the whale's gravitational pull?!


You're thinking maybe a "blue hole"?


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

I must admit, I wasn't familiar the Cloud Gate until now. It does look pretty cool:

https://www.google.com/search?q=clo...GVy4Bg&sqi=2&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAg&biw=1150&bih=757

Cloud Gate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## alx007 (Jan 28, 2013)

ColinW said:


> I must admit, I wasn't familiar the Cloud Gate until now. It does look pretty cool:
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=clo...GVy4Bg&sqi=2&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAg&biw=1150&bih=757
> 
> Cloud Gate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


And it is a great spot to take pictures in real life, at any time of the day.


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

I just got home from Chicago yesterday. I thought I felt a rip in the time space continuum while there.


----------



## s.erickson87 (Aug 4, 2012)

Were people speaking sdrawkcab and with a slight hint of blue?


----------



## alx007 (Jan 28, 2013)

Some other nice moment from the Whale's adventures in the city...








The Marina Place. These buildings are really interesting!








Wrigley Building in the background.








A shot of the Riverwalk. I think this picture finally shows how majestic (read ridiculous) this watch looks on my wrist.


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

So... What's the Whale up to?


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

ColinW said:


> Uh oh...


Noooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

Uh oh...


----------



## theTimko (Apr 17, 2014)

Send it to me here in Birmingham, AL and I'll take it to the largest cast iron statue in the world, and the best motorcycle track (and vintage museum) in the states.


----------



## pedro0223 (Aug 11, 2012)

alx007 said:


> Some other nice moment from the Whale's adventures in the city...
> 
> View attachment 1476044
> 
> ...


Omg, the whale was in my city! How did I not feel it's presence?!?


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Seriously? Where is the whale? I don't suppose it might enjoy diving my desk? It's a nice desk,


----------



## s.erickson87 (Aug 4, 2012)

Hrmmm...do tell. Is the whale doing some deep ocean hiding?


----------



## cficole (Jan 23, 2012)

It certainly seems to be in stealth mode.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Shame. I was enjoying the adventures and hoping to see it if it made its way to London


----------



## alx007 (Jan 28, 2013)

Gentleman -

I'm really sorry for not being more active here - some current life events prevented me to being active on the forum.

But you need not to worry - the Whale is doing great, and getting ready to explore new oceans! I'll reach out to the next adventurer on the list to get things moving. Really enjoyed my time with her, but her departure is overdue. I'm looking forward to what's coming up next!

In the mean time, here goes another special moment from the Whale's tour around the Windy City - this one probably my favorite shot:


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

Spring migration-time?! Awesome!!!


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

ColinW said:


> Spring migration-time?! Awesome!!!


AND he'll get to sail the ocean blue 

*starts strengthening floorboards of home*


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

That moment when you realise that you haven't done the weight training you were intending to do....


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Glad it made it to you safely and didn't sink to the bottom of the Atlantic on its way across.


----------



## geoffbot (Mar 12, 2011)

Take her out - show her a good time!


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

My flat is near the top of this free-standing apartment block and I'm worried the building is beginning tilt.

Its fair to say that Brad will be receiving her sooner rather than later: its simply weigh too heavy for me. I'll be able to show her the sights of London Town over the weekend and then I'll pass her on


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

I've been introducing the Blue Whale to the affordable forum as well. Someone there suggested I do this shot ....


----------



## illumidata (Apr 4, 2014)

If its journey west from London is imminent I think the emergency services should be notified. The unexpected solar eclipse is going to cause widespread panic.

Btw you're all massive, massive freaks.


Sent from behind the looking glass


----------



## s.erickson87 (Aug 4, 2012)

illumidata said:


> If its journey west from London is imminent I think the emergency services should be notified. The unexpected solar eclipse is going to cause widespread panic.
> 
> Btw you're all massive, massive freaks.
> 
> Sent from behind the looking glass


Nope lol.


----------



## cficole (Jan 23, 2012)

Der Amf said:


> I've been introducing the Blue Whale to the affordable forum as well. Someone there suggested I do this shot ....
> 
> View attachment 1539584


Nice contrast in size/fit there.


----------



## alx007 (Jan 28, 2013)

Der Amf said:


> I've been introducing the Blue Whale to the affordable forum as well. Someone there suggested I do this shot ....
> 
> View attachment 1539584


So glad it made the trip safely! Have a great time with her, my friend. And be prepared - in one month's time, you'll have one arm stronger than the other!

Looking forward for the european adventures of the Whale!


----------



## s.erickson87 (Aug 4, 2012)

alx007 said:


> So glad it made the trip safely! Have a great time with her, my friend. And be prepared - in one month's time, you'll have one arm stronger than the other!
> 
> Looking forward for the european adventures of the Whale!












what he'll look like after the whale....


----------



## hovebomber (Jul 14, 2013)

illumidata said:


> If its journey west from London is imminent I think the emergency services should be notified. The unexpected solar eclipse is going to cause widespread panic.
> 
> Btw you're all massive, massive freaks.
> 
> Sent from behind the looking glass


I must agree that somehow all these guys have huge wrists... at least compared to my 6 inch wrist


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

One sunny morning in London Town.....








Chatting to the local wildlife








Where I was qualified to sit after wearing the whale


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

Finally found a building big enough for the Whale








Being an elegant addition to intellectual pursuits


----------



## cficole (Jan 23, 2012)

I see we've moved on to shots sans wrist.


----------



## alx007 (Jan 28, 2013)

> View attachment 1544061
> 
> Where I was qualified to sit after wearing the whale


Is that because you were less able to stand or because people took the Whale for a small child?


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

cficole said:


> I see we've moved on to shots sans wrist.


Trying to work out if this is a complaint


----------



## gricat (Apr 9, 2014)

This is a phenomenal thread. When it's appropriate, I move that the watch take it's rightful place here. And by "take it's rightful place", I mean I'll gladly storm the gates with it. It will be like Mario Mendoza visiting the Baseball Hall of Fame in Cooperstown, NY. ;-) Some great places around here we can visit.


----------



## cficole (Jan 23, 2012)

Der Amf said:


> Trying to work out if this is a complaint


Not a complaint, just a friendly observation, after noting your comments and pictures that the fit was somewhat less than ideal for you.


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

We supplied a proper British summer downpour to make her feel at home









And then showed her Westminster Abbey, a very old building. Not unreasonably, she pointed out that as cathedrals go, its not very big


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

Geoff - will you be taking over the Blue Whale from Brad whilst she's still in London?


----------



## geoffbot (Mar 12, 2011)

Dunno - I thought there was a waiting list?


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

geoffbot said:


> Dunno - I thought there was a waiting list?


It makes sense, since the watch has got through UK customs etc, to make the most of that, rather than sending it back and forth. So the UK waiting list currently reads: Brad. No other UKers have iirc put their hands up. I think there are other EUers. Also makes sense to pass the the watch on to people if a physical handover is possible - I'll meet up with Brad some time in July to give him it.


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

cficole said:


> ...after noting your comments and pictures that the fit was somewhat less than ideal for you.


As it is for all Earthlings.


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

The real problem with wrist shots, as you can see above, is depth of field: if the watch is in focus, the backdrop isn't. If I'm trying to find you an interesting photos, then the watch has to come off the wrist.


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Der Amf said:


> The real problem with wrist shots, as you can see above, is depth of field: if the watch is in focus, the backdrop isn't. If I'm trying to find you an interesting photos, then the watch has to come off the wrist.


Or you could do focus stacking!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## cficole (Jan 23, 2012)

Der Amf said:


> It makes sense, since the watch has got through UK customs etc, to make the most of that, rather than sending it back and forth. So the UK waiting list currently reads: Brad. No other UKers have iirc put their hands up. I think there are other EUers. Also makes sense to pass the the watch on to people if a physical handover is possible - I'll meet up with Brad some time in July to give him it.


Makes more sense than shipping it right back to Chicago for me. The time for my photo ops will be gone anyway.


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

fatalelement said:


> Or you could do focus stacking!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


*examines Samsung phone for focus stacking function* hmmmm


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Der Amf said:


> *examines Samsung phone for focus stacking function* hmmmm


Haha it'd have to be a post-processing thing. Not something anyone could justify ten minutes on for this monstrosity

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

fatalelement said:


> Haha it'd have to be a post-processing thing. Not something anyone could justify ten minutes on for this monstrosity
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


*covers Whale's ears*


----------



## alx007 (Jan 28, 2013)

Der Amf said:


> *covers Whale's ears*


How many hands did you use for that???


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

alx007 said:


> How many *hands* did you use for that???


Duvets


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

Der Amf said:


> The real problem with wrist shots, as you can see above, is depth of field: if the watch is in focus, the backdrop isn't. If I'm trying to find you an interesting photos, then the watch has to come off the wrist.


Yeah, that's a pain since the BW definitely registers with a camera of any type. Your pics are just fine and I'm glad you're showing her such a good time!


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

fatalelement said:


> Haha it'd have to be a post-processing thing. Not something anyone could justify ten minutes on for this monstrosity
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


You hurt her feelings....bad Californian!


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

in residential Westminster









with Big Ben


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Der Amf said:


> in resistential Westminster
> 
> View attachment 1546725
> 
> ...


Important question - which one is larger?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Also, as I don't think it's something that has been done, it would make my entire life if someone would dive with this thing on. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Der Amf said:


> Is there any reason to think that the watch's WR has been compromised?


If not, someone should reunite the whale with its ancestral home

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

fatalelement said:


> Also, as I don't think it's something that has been done, it would make my entire life if someone would dive with this thing on.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Is there any reason to think that the watch's WR has been compromised?


----------



## alx007 (Jan 28, 2013)

Der Amf said:


> Is there any reason to think that the watch's WR has been compromised?


I would be worried with the safety of the wearer. The whale would act s an anchor if you wear it in the water...


----------



## hpark21 (Oct 8, 2007)

fatalelement said:


> Important question - which one is larger?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


That is not a question considering the whale has its own moons hovering around it.


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

alx007 said:


> I would be worried with the safety of the wearer. The whale would act s an anchor if you wear it in the water...


At least if you're diving you won't need to wear a weight belt, just strap one to each wrist and you'll be plenty heavy.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## alx007 (Jan 28, 2013)

fatalelement said:


> At least if you're diving you won't need to wear a weight belt, just strap one to each wrist and you'll be plenty heavy.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Heavy enough to never surface again... Bad idea


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

alx007 said:


> Heavy enough to never surface again... Bad idea


I hear if you cross Invicta, they strap one to your ankle and throw you in the ocean.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

In Westminster, even the pawn shops are snooty.









The Whale thought the watch on that poster a bit tasteless









and jeered at the tiny little Rolexes


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

Someone important was thrilled to meet her


----------



## alx007 (Jan 28, 2013)

I bet that brought him memories of a certain man named Jobe...


----------



## lmcgbaj (Aug 7, 2012)

So.... 2 years of traveling and getting used by several members and the watch is still ticking. Got to give it to Invicta on this one. It did exceed my expectations do far.


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Oh lord... I'll buckle that MONSTER on my chihuahua and time how fast she can lap the backyard! Admittedly, wearing that Invicta will "handicap" her.


----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)

Why am I just finding this thread now?!?!?! this is awesome


----------



## alx007 (Jan 28, 2013)

lmcgbaj said:


> So.... 2 years of traveling and getting used by several members and the watch is still ticking. Got to give it to Invicta on this one. It did exceed my expectations do far.


True. But from the progress of this thread, and the way the good folks who took the whale under their care treated her, I will have to believe this is probably the most loved Invicta in history. Most definitely the only one deserving of my attention.


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

lmcgbaj said:


> So.... 2 years of traveling and getting used by several members and the watch is still ticking. Got to give it to Invicta on this one. It did exceed my expectations do far.


Not falling apart during basic use and handling - here at Invicta, we're pushing the envelope of modern science. Our engineers have been hard at work producing a product you can use!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## s.erickson87 (Aug 4, 2012)

fatalelement said:


> Not falling apart during basic use and handling - here at Invicta, we're pushing the envelope of modern science. Our engineers have been hard at work producing a product you can use!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Lol!


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

alx007 said:


> I bet that brought him memories of a certain man named Jobe...


Don't you mean Jonah?


----------



## alx007 (Jan 28, 2013)

Der Amf said:


> Don't you mean Jonah?


I guess so...


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Der Amf said:


> View attachment 1548915


In my head I just heard Arnold Schwarzenegger's voice shouting HALLO. DIS EEZ DA BLUE WHALE

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## alx007 (Jan 28, 2013)

fatalelement said:


> In my head I just heard Arnold Schwarzenegger's voice shouting HALLO. DIS EEZ DA BLUE WHALE
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


I think I just figured out the deal with Invicta's inflated MSRP! They reflect what could happen if either Arnold Schwarzenegger or Sylvester Stallone decide to wear one and back the brand up!


----------



## Rad Red Brick (Mar 30, 2006)

Outstanding! I'm loving Town Whale. Whilst on holiday in Isles I'd love to also see some Country Whale. Perhaps some suede boots and a hunting jacket, strolls through that renowned countryside. I can only dream of a fox hunt.


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

Giving her a drink


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

Rad Red Brick said:


> Outstanding! I'm loving Town Whale. Whilst on holiday in Isles I'd love to also see some Country Whale. Perhaps some suede boots and a hunting jacket, strolls through that renowned countryside. I can only dream of a fox hunt.


I think thats probably how Geoffbot spends his leisure hours, yusss?


----------



## geoffbot (Mar 12, 2011)

Der Amf said:


> I think thats probably how Geoffbot spends his leisure hours, yusss?


Alas not - I'm a city boy really, and spend my leisure time in the pub.


----------



## alx007 (Jan 28, 2013)

The next reply to this thread will be post number 500. Isn't that crazy? My 2 cents is that it should be a nice shot of the whale!


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

Ask and yee shall receive...


----------



## dcdude (Apr 29, 2012)

fatalelement said:


> If not, someone should reunite the whale with its ancestral home


Brilliant! Toss it back into the drink, just like Excalibur. I know of no better place than the UK to re-create this. Let's end it all in England!


----------



## dcdude (Apr 29, 2012)

Der Amf said:


> Is there any reason to think that the watch's WR has been compromised?


Look no further than the manufacturer of record.


----------



## dcdude (Apr 29, 2012)

Der Amf said:


> View attachment 1548915


Wow, pay phones are extinct in the US!


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

dcdude said:


> Wow, pay phones are extinct in the US!


These phones boxes are on Parliament Square and exist very much for tourist purposes. Good Old Skool odour, though....


----------



## s.erickson87 (Aug 4, 2012)

Der Amf said:


> These phones boxes are on Parliament Square and exist very much for tourist purposes. Good Old Skool odour, though....


As kids we used to hide in defunct pay phone boxes to smoke pilfered marlboros.


----------



## honestlygreedy (Jun 20, 2012)

mind = blown!


----------



## alx007 (Jan 28, 2013)

Where has the whale been?


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

Very soon she will be handed over to Brad. Before that she also has some more sight-seeing in central London scheduled. Hopefully without monsoon conditions going on!


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

The 'whale and I are chilling out with a glass (oh, ok, a bottle) of French white and Mozart's 23rd Piano Concerto


----------



## s.erickson87 (Aug 4, 2012)

Der Amf said:


> The 'whale and I are chilling out with a glass (oh, ok, a bottle) of French white and Mozart's 23rd Piano Concerto
> 
> View attachment 1565229


How does one get a whale drunk?


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

s.erickson87 said:


> How does one get a whale drunk?


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

fatalelement said:


> Not falling apart during basic use and handling - here at Invicta, we're pushing the envelope of modern science. Our engineers have been hard at work producing a product you can use!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


She's gonna need a battery one of these days. Should we start a pool to see where we think she'll be when needing said battery change?


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

honestlygreedy said:


> mind = blown!


I don't know if you all caught this but "honestly greedy" was the originator of the Blue Whale and he posted a few days ago, for the first time in a long time.

Thanks HG for the Blue Whale! Hopefully we have all made you proud of its adventure so far and please, keep an eye on the adventures to come!


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

wschofield3 said:


> I don't know if you all caught this but "honestly greedy" was the originator of the Blue Whale and he posted a few days ago, *for the first time in a long time.*
> 
> Thanks HG for the Blue Whale! Hopefully we have all made you proud of its adventure so far and please, keep an eye on the adventures to come!


----------



## alx007 (Jan 28, 2013)

s.erickson87 said:


> How does one get a whale drunk?


Real question is if he managed to get himself drunk. I would think raising a glass with the whale strapped on would be quite hard.


----------



## s.erickson87 (Aug 4, 2012)

Der Amf said:


> View attachment 1565984


The whale has lived more in those 22 months than many of us will in 24!


----------



## meloie (Oct 24, 2013)

This really should be a sticky!

This is my favourite thread on the entire WUS site.
What can be better than the community sharing the enjoyment of a well-travelled watch (even if it is an Invicta)?


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

My parole officer has agreed that while I've got the Blue Whale I can wear her instead of my electronic tag









(Yes, the strap is done up)
(Yes, my ankles are as dainty as my wrists :roll: )


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

The Whale has a poetical soul


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

Der Amf said:


> The Whale has a poetical soul
> 
> View attachment 1569585


She's fire retardant too......cool!


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

wschofield3 said:


> She's fire retardant too......cool!


Which is VERY unusual for a whale. That's the Invicta Magic.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

^ Romantic time for your last couple of days with the whale?


----------



## s.erickson87 (Aug 4, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> ^ Romantic time for your last couple of days with the whale?


Remind me guys, who's next?


----------



## alx007 (Jan 28, 2013)

I think we should take a look into the list of next ups and figure out the logistics. The whale made a long trip from the US to the UK when it left my care. It should stick around the UK (that's what I understand it's gonna happen), or make an euro tour. That's just my 2 cents. I would love to see the Whale in some places in the old continent before it makes its rounds back to the States! 









I'm posting this again as a reminder of the good times I had with our plump blue lady.


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

s.erickson87 said:


> Remind me guys, who's next?


Brad will be receiving it in person from me on Sunday, when it will also visit some of Ye Famed Lande Markys of olde Londunn Towne. And it will also go into the one room in the city that has a chance of belittling her.

Brad will be bringing her along to the f71 London g2g in mid August, where she will meet at least five other WUSers


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm next on the list (handover scheduled for this weekend). Not sure who's next of where it's likely to go though. UK then across Europe sounds like a good plan.


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> I'm next on the list (handover scheduled for this weekend). Not sure who's next of where it's likely to go though. UK then across Europe sounds like a good plan.


I thought that Geoff would fancy a tickle with her, but he declined. Still, he'll meet her at the g2g


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

Oh I've just thought, as the latest addition to the Mods on the Dive Forum, Brad will be showing her off on their WRUW threads, on a daily basis! 

Rite? ;-)


----------



## mrwatchusername (Jun 10, 2013)

A wild suggestion here, I'm expecting to be in London in early September for a few days, then going back home to Seychelles for a week, then going to Beijing and Shanghai for around 5 days each. If I can qualify as a keeper of the whale, I could take charge of it in London, then take some snaps of it in Seychelles and then pass it on to someone in Beijing or Shanghai before I return to Seychelles. Let me know if the whale would see me as worthy.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

You should take it to an Ironman competition and see how many reps can they do lifting that monster!


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

Der Amf said:


> View attachment 1569585


How big is that candle? Do you need a permit to light something like that?


----------



## rokr (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm in Birmingham uk, more canals than Venice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

She's boxed and bagged, and then boxed again, and then bagged again, ready for her next adventure.

As a Dive Forum mod, Brad will no doubt be popping on his wet suit and taking her down into the briny deep


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

Der Amf said:


> She's boxed and bagged, and then boxed again, and then bagged again, ready for her next adventure.
> 
> As a Dive Forum mod, Brad will no doubt be popping on his wet suit and taking her down into the briny deep


Der Amf...

You may not know this, but the Blue Whale has the ability to speak to her former keepers in "Whalese" and she has confided in me that you took such good care of her and showed her such a great time, she is sad to move on.

Your adventure with the Blue Whale has been magnificent. Thank you for sharing it with us.

Cheers,

Walter


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

First pics - the whale in the turbine hall of the Tate Modern


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Hahahaha. You actually can see it from several stories up. I'm sure it could be used for navigational purposes by pilots.


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

What was big in the 17th century...meh


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

The Blue Whale got very excited as you began to turn around this corner....


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

Mummmyyyyyyyy!!


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

So its a fond farewell from me to the blue whale. I can't claim she got much wrist time with me....6.5" wrists aren't what this gal needs....but I think I showed her a good time 

Think what she needs sooner or later is some who'll take her into the sea.


----------



## Hl247b (Mar 25, 2013)

This is by far the most entertaining thread on WUS ! What a brilliant idea.


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## s.erickson87 (Aug 4, 2012)

Der Amf said:


> So its a fond farewell from me to the blue whale. I can't claim she got much wrist time with me....6.5" wrists aren't what this gal needs....but I think I showed her a good time
> 
> Think what she needs sooner or later is some who'll take her into the sea.
> 
> View attachment 1576690


I bet she misses my 8.5 inch wrists!


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

An update - not necessarily good reading I'm afraid.

During her first outing in my care, I managed to drop the blue whale into the concrete floor of the Tate Modern. It turns out the Blue Whale isn't as indestructible as you'd think!

The exterior of the watch is pretty unscathed, but the second hand, GMT hand and day hand all became dislodged on impact.

'Not to worry' I thought, I've done the tz level 1 course, I should be able to attach some hands. This is where the fun started...

For starters, my case back opening tool is standard size. The Blue Whale is not. See the problem?








Anyway, after some force carefully applied to non-opposite notches we finally got her open. As expected, the movement spacer is pretty big!








Unexpectedly, the inside of the case back is also engraved!








Next problem - see that crown guard? Notice how it doesn't swing open (or have screws or even hex bolts)? That's right. It's going nowhere. The stem just isn't going to come out of that case easily. I did manage to leave the crown and stem inside the watch and ease the watch movement and dial out together. 








Next surprise - that dial is actually a lovely sunburst blue. It's a shame that the case attracts all the attention. 








Anyway, the second hand went back on easily and it's merrily ticking away. Unfortunately, despite hours of trying (much to my wife and new baby's annoyance) the subdial hands just won't go back on. I've managed to assemble everything "sans hands" but I feel like a failure. I will either take it in to a watchmaker this weekend or gracefully and thankfully pass it on as it is to the next person if they fancy a go at attaching the hands. 








Anyway, here's a wrist shot. It's a bit big, huh?


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> An update - not necessarily good reading I'm afraid.
> 
> During her first outing in my care, I managed to drop the blue whale into the concrete floor of the Tate Modern. It turns out the Blue Whale isn't as indestructible as you'd think!
> 
> *The exterior of the watch is pretty unscathed,* but the second hand, GMT hand and day hand all became dislodged on impact.


Fortunately the staff of the Tate Modern didn't notice the crater the impact made in the concrete.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 1576468


----------



## rokr (Jun 25, 2014)

Great pic!


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

Too bad about the fall and the hands coming off. I hope your watchmaker can put her back together.


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

May we request a shot of her on the same wrist as the Seatime?

Wow, strong deja vu as I typed that


----------



## hpark21 (Oct 8, 2007)

Der Amf said:


> The Whale has a poetical soul
> 
> View attachment 1569585


The size of the candle must be enormous, I can feel it suck in all the oxygen in the room instantaneously!!


----------



## alx007 (Jan 28, 2013)

hpark21 said:


> The size of the candle must be enormous, I can feel it suck in all the oxygen in the room instantaneously!!


It's a 7 day candle.


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> An update - not necessarily good reading I'm afraid.
> 
> During her first outing in my care, I managed to drop the blue whale into the concrete floor of the Tate Modern. It turns out the Blue Whale isn't as indestructible as you'd think!
> 
> ...


Unless you have a very specialized set of tweezers, a steady hand, and a very good set of hand pushers you will have a hard time with subdial hands. They don't go on very "deep". I was resizing the bracelet on a fossil I had and really had to hammer the links out and I picked up the case - all the shocks had blasted the subdial hands off the face. It took me like an hour of focused time even with all the tools and a decent amount of experience and they are still offcenter but I gave up. Subdials are the worst. Don't blame yourself.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

^ watchmaker it is then


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> ^ watchmaker it is then


Plus now another human will get to experience the magic of the blue whale

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## honestlygreedy (Jun 20, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> Anyway, the second hand went back on easily and it's merrily ticking away. Unfortunately, despite hours of trying (much to my wife and new baby's annoyance) the subdial hands just won't go back on. I've managed to assemble everything "sans hands" but I feel like a failure. I will either take it in to a watchmaker this weekend or gracefully and thankfully pass it on as it is to the next person if they fancy a go at attaching the hands.


Any volunteers who might be able to make the whale's flippers whole again?


----------



## dbakiva (May 7, 2011)

honestlygreedy said:


> Any volunteers who might be able to make the whale's flippers whole again?


Hey, Honestlygreedy ... Can you enlighten us about the caseback engraving?


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

honestlygreedy said:


> Any volunteers who might be able to make the whale's flippers whole again?


Don't worry honestlygreedy, if anyone can get the job done, it's Brad.

The Blue Whale will be whole soon!


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

I find this episode a tribute to the Whale's unique qualities.....despite having had many many watches pass through his tender care in the last few months, Brad's fingers were simply bewildered as to how to grip a watch bigger than his head


----------



## honestlygreedy (Jun 20, 2012)

dbakiva said:


> Hey, Honestlygreedy ... Can you enlighten us about the caseback engraving?


The whale was tagged at a watch repair store before being release into the wild. There were some dirty looks exchanged when I insisted that the movement be decorated. Unfortunately they couldn't (wouldn't?) do this. The "WUS" ("Wus" due to an engraving error) means that the whale belongs to WUS.


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

honestlygreedy said:


> ... The "WUS" ("Wus" due to an engraving error)...


Actually... that seems appropriate...


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

I had another go but I can't get the subdial hands back on. Took it to a few jewellers round here, but none of them wanted to help. I don't want to take it to a local watch guy here, because he tried to charge me £300+ for a service on an ETA2824 last time. 

Is there another UK member who wants her next and reckons they can re-attach the hands? Or if anyone has a guy who can do it I can pay the costs?


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Anyway, an Englishman's home is his castle


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Here's the whale with the largest watch I'm comfortable wearing








And these are more my usual style
























It's really not that uncomfortable though


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


>


The Speedy looks like a man who's made his way in the world and has returned to his home town for the first time in years. He's poked his head round the door of one of his youthful haunts and been immediately recognised by an old acquaintance, who cheerily insists on their having their photos taken together, pints in hand, "ere lads take us a photo of me with Speedy ere. Blimey don't you look right posh. Bet that cost you a bob or two aye? Aye?!"



Bradjhomes said:


>


Meanwhile, Speedy's wife, Beijing, brought up in a decidedly more refined part of the world, and nervously clutching a gin & tonic, can't help feeling a little anxious as he turns to her, fearing ribald jokes, at the very least.


----------



## s.erickson87 (Aug 4, 2012)

Der Amf said:


> The Speedy looks like a man who's made his way in the world and has returned to his home town for the first time in years. He's poked his head round the door of one of his youthful haunts and been immediately recognised by an old acquaintance, who cheerily insists on their having their photos taken together, pints in hand, "ere lads take us a photo of me with Speedy ere. Blimey don't you look right posh. Bet that cost you a bob or two aye? Aye?!"
> 
> Meanwhile, Speedy's wife, Beijing, brought up in a decidedly more refined part of the world, and nervously clutching a gin & tonic, can't help feeling a little anxious as he turns to her, fearing ribald jokes, at the very least.


...ok


----------



## dcdude (Apr 29, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 1581392


The "cracked" floor is the 2nd best photo in the thread next to John Harvard! Enjoying all of your photos, Brad. You've done one of the best jobs of keeping the backgrounds somewhat in focus.

I was going to advise against "investing" any labor dollars into the Whale, since the whole thing is clearly _not_ about money. Besides, I recall one of the sub dials not doing anything coherent anyway? I say we leave them as battle scars. Just like in a demolition derby, you keep going until. You. Can't. Anymore.


----------



## alx007 (Jan 28, 2013)

dcdude said:


> The "cracked" floor is the 2nd best photo in the thread next to John Harvard! Enjoying all of your photos, Brad. You've done one of the best jobs of keeping the backgrounds somewhat in focus.
> 
> I was going to advise against "investing" any labor dollars into the Whale, since the whole thing is clearly _not_ about money. Besides, I recall one of the sub dials not doing anything coherent anyway? I say we leave them as battle scars. Just like in a demolition derby, you keep going until. You. Can't. Anymore.


Haha. I was gonna say... This was very cool, but job Harvard was priceless.


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

I did find the subdials totally useless. On the other hand I enjoy pressing the buttons and watching them go round and round.


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

One does not leave battle scars on our beloved Blue Whale

Seriously, I have a great watchmaker here. While I'd rather have her continue the European tour, I will take her back and get it fixed as new.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

wschofield3 said:


> One does not leave battle scars on our beloved Blue Whale
> 
> Seriously, I have a great watchmaker here. While I'd rather have her continue the European tour, I will take her back and get it fixed as new.


I might have to take you up on that. Will be in touch after this weekend's London GTG


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> I might have to take you up on that. Will be in touch after this weekend's London GTG


The London f71ers are very much looking forward to meeting the Whale on Sunday.

I'm wondering - Brad, will the water resistance have been compromised by your opening her up?


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Pretty neat idea ,but oh so  embarrassing to wear in public unless your being mugged then you could use it as a weapon to startle the attacker.


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

Tomorrow the Blue Whale meets the London g2g.

There will be photos


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Der Amf said:


> The London f71ers are very much looking forward to meeting the Whale on Sunday.
> 
> I'm wondering - Brad, will the water resistance have been compromised by your opening her up?


Unless someone does something terrible, like cutting the gasket, opening a watch that isn't a million years old with cracked gaskets should never affect WR in any way. I've opened all my watches many times, and I dive with all the dive watches. I don't regrease the gaskets or anything because none of my watches are vintage.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

The blue whale was the star of the show at yesterday's affordables London GTG. She even enjoyed a quick WR test:


----------



## mrwatchusername (Jun 10, 2013)

I hope the beer wasn't wasted!


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

Geoffbot succumbing to her sultry charms









Man Of Kent letting the 'whale take the strain for him


----------



## meloie (Oct 24, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> The blue whale was the star of the show at yesterday's affordables London GTG. She even enjoyed a quick *W*R test:


Only in the UK would beer be considered water!!!!


----------



## meloie (Oct 24, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> View attachment 1600657


I believe it was Archimedes who first used an Invicta to prove his volume-displacement formula......


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

Its very funny how people react to it: at first laughter at the sheer size of it....but then once they put it on, you can see the surprise on their face when they realise how much they're enjoying wearing it :-!

Man Of Kent knows how to put watches together, but after examining the hands for the subdials he said that them looked beyond him, so I think she's going to have to cut short her European vacation for some TLC


----------



## s.erickson87 (Aug 4, 2012)

How is the whale these days?


----------



## wetoey (Aug 31, 2011)

This thread is so EPIC!


----------



## alx007 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey, where's the whale???? She was supposed to be touring Europe... What happened?


----------



## meloie (Oct 24, 2013)

wetoey said:


> This thread is so EPIC!


It is. It certainly is.


----------



## MariuszD (Nov 16, 2011)

If still in Europe, maybe she'll make a trip to Poland?


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

All is well. The Blue Whale is taking a short break while the subdial hands are being reattached. Hopefully she'll be up and about again shortly.


----------



## scott59 (Sep 5, 2013)

I just discovered this thread! Can't wait to follow the continuing adventures, "the life and times", of the Blue Whale! She is definitely one special gal.


----------



## s.erickson87 (Aug 4, 2012)

Bradjhomes said:


> All is well. The Blue Whale is taking a short break while the subdial hands are being reattached. Hopefully she'll be up and about again shortly.


Is she still in the hospital?


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

Good god... I forgot about her. :-( 

Out of sight, out of mind... ;-)


----------



## WatchTheTime7 (Feb 20, 2013)

epic! can you update us on the whale!?


----------



## geoffbot (Mar 12, 2011)

As an initiation ceremony into the public forum mod squad brad is going to wear the blue whale to www.salonqp.com in 3 weeks.


----------



## seraphesque (Aug 31, 2014)

This is the most entertaining thread I've stumbled upon. Points for originality for everyone!


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

The whale is back with a US member being brought back to its former glory. I will try to get an update.


----------



## scott59 (Sep 5, 2013)

The Blue Whale is much bigger than that puny JLC. I am sure that when I was four years old that that would have convinced me that the Blue Whale is the better watch.


----------



## geoffbot (Mar 12, 2011)

Bigger IS better. Also your JLC doesn't have a proper crown guard so could get scratched up. And it doesn't have a timing bezel, or a gmt, or a calendar. 

😁


----------



## s.erickson87 (Aug 4, 2012)

geoffbot said:


> Bigger IS better. Also your JLC doesn't have a proper crown guard so could get scratched up. And it doesn't have a timing bezel, or a gmt, or a calendar.
> 
> ?


And no weapon potential*


----------



## scott59 (Sep 5, 2013)

geoffbot said:


> Bigger IS better. Also your JLC doesn't have a proper crown guard so could get scratched up. And it doesn't have a timing bezel, or a gmt, or a calendar.
> 
> 


It's not _my_ JLC, if that's what you meant ---- though I wouldn't throw it out of bed.... Photo was from post #1 of this thread.

But your points, geoffbot, are well taken. It is not only too little, it's missing so many cool complications too.

Now I finally understand the hesitancy of so many to wear the Blue Whale in public - it's just too intimidating to other watch wearers.


----------



## MariuszD (Nov 16, 2011)

Any idea where this beauty is now?


----------



## Victor Cruz (Aug 27, 2013)

MariuszD said:


> Any idea where this beauty is now?


+1

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

MariuszD said:


> Any idea where this beauty is now?


Migrating for the winter.

Probably a condo (a really effing big condo) in Miami or Orlando.


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

Sorry my friends, I've had this watch to two different folks locally and neither of them could reattach the missing hands, and said that new hands would be needed as the hole diameter has seemingly been a bit "stripped". We are checking on availability, but alas, the manufacturer has not been very responsive. 

After the new year, I'll do my best to get her whole again, and if not, should we get a replacement to send around the world, or, would the original Blue Whale without her sub dial hands do?


----------



## Victor Cruz (Aug 27, 2013)

If all else fails, just keep the whale asail. Some impressive whales in the wild have scars from a slew of shark attacks.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

Do we really need OEM hands? Can we find any old thing that fits and slap them on there?

I mean... look at it... we're obviously not proud. ;-)


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

I have a special fondness for the ole' girl, so IMO, I'd like go have a crack at getting her whole, i.e., back to original. Like I said, I'll give it one more try with Invicta and if it doesn't happen, I'll check out the non OEM hands suggestion made by Colin.


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

Folks, deepest apologies from me. I started a new gig last November, I tried to get the old girl fixed and waited to see if it could be, but alas, we could not get the hands from Invicta. 

So, the Blue Whale has been sitting on my bureau for the past few months....and it needs to get back out there.

I had a ton of fun with her and if you have a sense of humor and adventure, you will too. 

Who's next to take her for a spin?


----------



## dmb359 (Apr 8, 2015)

This thread is epic, love it. I just came across it.

I suppose I could take her for a spin. I'll be in Vegas in 3 weeks, she could take the trip with me!


----------



## watermanxxl (Jul 12, 2013)

Pretty humorous; seeing that Invicta between those two AP's... Out-of-context, this picture would be validation for some Invicta "fan boy" lauding his newest acquisition.


----------



## alx007 (Jan 28, 2013)

watermanxxl said:


> Pretty humorous; seeing that Invicta between those two AP's... Out-of-context, this picture would be validation for some Invicta "fan boy" lauding his newest acquisition.


The caption for the pic was pretty priceless too... Royal Oak, Royal Joke, Royal Oak.

Go back and read this thread from the beginning! It is by far one of the greatest things to come out of WUS!


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

alx007 said:


> Go back and read this thread from the beginning! It is by far one of the greatest things to come out of WUS!


Oh, yeah. And this from page 15 is pure gold:


----------



## alx007 (Jan 28, 2013)

ColinW said:


> Oh, yeah. And this from page 15 is pure gold:


Well said! My personal favorite!


----------



## mpfrost (Apr 29, 2015)

Interesting thread. Odd idea. I'll pass, but will be following the whale's journey.


----------



## various121 (Jun 30, 2008)

So where exactly is the Whale? I'm going to Vermont in two weeks and I can always take her for a ride...


----------



## dmb359 (Apr 8, 2015)

I believe it is getting shipped to me right now. The current possessor requested my address and I believe was shipping it out today.

I am planning to take it with me to Vegas in a couple weeks.


----------



## various121 (Jun 30, 2008)

dmb359 said:


> I believe it is getting shipped to me right now. The current possessor requested my address and I believe was shipping it out today.
> 
> I am planning to take it with me to Vegas in a couple weeks.


Sounds good, keep me in the loop. Depending on when you're done with Vegas, I might have another trip lined up to take her on.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Love this thread. Some great pictures so far and great imagination from everyone. All hail the whale!


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

Where's Tiny?


----------



## dmb359 (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm assuming its en-route to me, but I haven't received it or heard anything from the previous holder since he requested my address.


----------



## dcdude (Apr 29, 2012)

wschofield3 said:


> but alas, we could not get the hands from Invicta.


Such BS. It's clear to me that Invicta wanted you to go to one of their Authorized Dealers to have the hands replaced, whereupon you would also be required to have a full service performed and pressure testing, etc.

Wait, could I be confused with the draconian policies of another Major sWatch Company? Carry on....


----------



## exxtinguishable (Nov 23, 2014)

Damn, I thought you were sending the JLC


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

I am such a pinhead and was on trips to Mexico and Munich, and missed sending the Blue Whale to dmb359 in time, and since I missed that deadline, he has said he is no longer interested and would like for me to send it to the next interested party. 

Who's up, and please, send me a PM as I am so busy right now, I don't get to be on WUS often.

Thanks!


----------



## Weston1 (Jan 31, 2015)

Did the Nigerian prince from the other thread request it yet?


----------



## Captain Scrumpy (Sep 28, 2013)

Been following this thread for a while, love it. I'd like to book the BW for some winter mountaineering next Jan or Feb....


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

Weston1 said:


> Did the Nigerian prince from the other thread request it yet?


Send it to him! That will stop all spam once and for all!


----------



## propnut48 (Dec 18, 2014)

Just saw this. Where is it now?


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

Love this idea


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

propnut48 said:


> Just saw this. Where is it now?


Georges Bank I think. It is breeding season.


----------



## dmb359 (Apr 8, 2015)

propnut48 said:


> Just saw this. Where is it now?


I think wschofield3 still has it. He never sent it to me in time for my trip, and I haven't seen any updates about it getting shipped to someone since then.


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

dmb359 said:


> I think wschofield3 still has it. He never sent it to me in time for my trip, and I haven't seen any updates about it getting shipped to someone since then.


Plane probably crashed since the watch weighs so much. Assuming they can wedge it into a plane to begin with. :-d


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

I've asked who wanted it to send me a PM and I have not heard from anyone. Let me know where to send it and I promise, I'll get it out this time in a timely manner. I would prefer that the one who gets her shows her a great time and to have a bit of "skin in the game" as some who have received her have not shown her such a good time!


----------



## Skitzo (Nov 18, 2014)

Just read this entire thread start to finish. Great idea by the OP. Cool to see it travel all round. Her journey needs a defib though! Someone resurrect this fairytale.


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

OK guys and gals, let's reboot this trip. As I said in earlier posts, I spent too much time trying to get her fixed after her unfortunate fall across the pond, but she has been in my possession way too long. 

I know there is someone that wants to take her on a journey....look at all the fun she has had along the way.

Let's get the Blue Whale back on her journey!!!!

Please PM me as I am on the road way too much these days.


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

Bumping this thread as I know that someone wants to show her a good time....


----------



## PSUAth (Jan 27, 2015)

Id be willing take it end of October beginning of November.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## dbakiva (May 7, 2011)

Hi Walter. Glad to hear the Whale is readying for a new migration. Everyone should have to suffer through a custodial experience. Makes you really appreciate the rest of life.


----------



## Victor Cruz (Aug 27, 2013)

I know he's been to Chicago already so. I haven't come forward, but am willing if no one else comes forward.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Scrumpy (Sep 28, 2013)

I'd like to book to take the BW ice climbing / winter mountaineering in January 2016 if I may....


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

The Blue Whale is finally back on her journey after a long stop in Boston! nweash, who lives in CA, but is heading to Hawaii on 9/5 will receive her this Wednesday to take on his holiday. I know he will show her a good time! 

I don't think she has ever been surfing? Hmmm....


----------



## alx007 (Jan 28, 2013)

Is she all fixed up? Water pressure tested? If so, Hawaii is a nice stop for underwater shots! 

Let's just make sure the poster is tied to a crane when diving with the whale.


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

As fixed up as she could be without the hands being available, but she's still purty!


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)

Blue whale migration patterns have been spotted in sunny SoCal.

She stopped by and I greeted her to the other fish in the sea.










Boy is she the life of the party.

Anyways, she's resting now and planning her next trip to Hawaii September 20th for 5 days.

Will post updates as she sees fit.


----------



## watch_hor (Nov 11, 2011)

I am cringing in horror as I see the BW next to fine timepieces like your sub and FF.


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

Good to see you got her in one piece! Super collection you have there BTW...I especially like the FF!


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)

Touchdown in Waikiki.

Blue Whale met the duke.










First rainbow.










First musubi spam










More to follow...


----------



## stgermaine (Jan 19, 2013)

I'd love to hear what Archie Luxury has to say about this watch. Anybody want to start a kickstarter going?


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)

Long ass trail to a waterfall and then I forgot to bring the whale with me when I went swimming.










What I really wore.


----------



## alx007 (Jan 28, 2013)

So good to see her back!


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)




----------



## alx007 (Jan 28, 2013)

Nice pictures man! I'm impressed that you were able to take off with the whale on the wrist. I thought the whale would totally anchor you!!

Keep the awesome pics coming!


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)

Dole Plantation



















Swimming with turtles. Blue whale is on my other hand.

Better picture later.


----------



## Camera Bill (Aug 11, 2013)

Has anyone made a list of The Whale's travels and its guardians?


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)




----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)

Reef snorkeling at Hanauma bay.


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)

Last stop of Oahu island.

Pearl Harbor memorial.





































This is the end of her journey. She will be available as soon as Monday for her next adventure. Feel free to DM me if you'd like her company.

Mahalo


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

That was quite a trip and you sure showed her a great time! Thank you! Wonder where she'll be off to next?


----------



## alx007 (Jan 28, 2013)

Worthy comeback for the whale! Thanks for the pictures! Looking forward to what comes next!


----------



## dcdude (Apr 29, 2012)

Great travel pics, nweash! That's exactly how it should be done! The shot above is about the closest this watch will ever come to being a Submariner! (har har).

I like the "no hands" look. It really cleans up the dial. The anarchist in me would like to also see the loose hands rattling around the bottom of the dial under the crystal, but that might interfere with the alleged "timekeeping" somewhere around half past the hour


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)

Forgot I still had this. 

Please DM me if anyone is interested in taking her on her next journey.


----------



## SodiumMonkey (Feb 20, 2015)

The BW should be headed to me this week for a different sort of journey...


----------



## Robbyb03 (Aug 7, 2014)

SodiumMonkey said:


> The BW should be headed to me this week for a different sort of journey...


I know it's a little ways in the future, but I'd like to reserve a spot in April 2016. I wish to take the Blue Whale to Normandy with me and be on my wrist as I watch shop in Zurich the first week in May.


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

Yes!!! The Blue Whale is migrating again! WooHoo!!!!


----------



## SodiumMonkey (Feb 20, 2015)

Robbyb03 said:


> I know it's a little ways in the future, but I'd like to reserve a spot in April 2016. I wish to take the Blue Whale to Normandy with me and be on my wrist as I watch shop in Zurich the first week in May.


Fine by me. Do we have a current list going?

I know there is somebody that has been posting for months saying they want to take it ice climbing or something in January. I will make sure to get it to him in time for that.


----------



## teatimecrumpet (Mar 14, 2013)

Robbyb03 said:


> I know it's a little ways in the future, but I'd like to reserve a spot in April 2016. I wish to take the Blue Whale to Normandy with me and be on my wrist as I watch shop in Zurich the first week in May.


Hahaha, yes!

Someone make this happen. Robby you should wear athletic socks and crocs.

Sent from my LGLS660 using Tapatalk


----------



## alx007 (Jan 28, 2013)

teatimecrumpet said:


> Hahaha, yes!
> 
> Someone make this happen. Robby you should wear athletic socks and crocs.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS660 using Tapatalk


+1


----------



## SodiumMonkey (Feb 20, 2015)

A strange thing happened today. I spotted a blue whale at my office! Needless to say, the species is not indigenous to Tennessee. It arrived in a peculiar yellow vessel that seemed barely sufficient to contain the great beast. Though overbearing in appearance, she was decidedly reticent. Her hands, err flippers, refused to move. There was no ticking, err beating, of life at all. Despite the fact that her life force seems drained, she did eventually open up to me. She waxed poetic of ventures to tropical locales, conquests in higher education, and hobnobbing within the arts community. She told her tales with such vim that she eventually became exhausted and seeked respite back in her yellow vessel.

I know you would never believe me if I didn't capture the beast on film, so I snapped this quick picture before the ol' girl hid away...










Her parting comments were tough to discern, but I believe she mentioned something about a new adventure on the horizon. And there was something about a hint in the photograph...


----------



## durhamcockney (Oct 18, 2015)

Any chance of someone in the UK getting a chance to take this piece on their travels? 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## SodiumMonkey (Feb 20, 2015)

She has made her way to the UK before. I doubt she would take issue traveling there again.


----------



## durhamcockney (Oct 18, 2015)

SodiumMonkey said:


> She has made her way to the UK before. I doubt she would take issue traveling there again.


Sweet I would happily take her for a stint offshore on my current rig and maybe on holiday to Spain

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

This thread w/ the traveling Blue Whale and the other thread w/ the traveling gold/black Bulova precisionist chronograph are so fascinating! The complete trust and camaraderie in the WUS community is outstanding! Cheers to all who have participated and taken pictures! I'm loving it!


----------



## dbpbandit (Oct 16, 2014)

Can someone add a link to the "Traveling Bulova" thread? I searched but I couldn't find it.


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

dbpbandit said:


> Can someone add a link to the "Traveling Bulova" thread? I searched but I couldn't find it.


Here ya go: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/who-likes-babysitting-1151458.html


----------



## Scorpion 1031 (Jul 4, 2015)

Awww! It's all in good fun.


----------



## josephine lace (Sep 29, 2015)

completely hilarious


----------



## SodiumMonkey (Feb 20, 2015)

Captain Scrumpy said:


> I'd like to book to take the BW ice climbing / winter mountaineering in January 2016 if I may....


PMd

The Blue Whale's time with me will be coming to an end next week. I will post pictures of our adventures at that time and send her on her way.


----------



## Captain Scrumpy (Sep 28, 2013)

Looking forward to a chance to take the legendary Blue Whale into the most adverse mountain conditions I can find this January.

Genuinely excited.

There will be many photos.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

Love the whale, best reading on the entire forum. I'm scheduled for a climb of Cocopaxi ( 20,000 ft / Ecuador)next year, would love to take it on a South American adventure.


----------



## Captain Scrumpy (Sep 28, 2013)

If we can keep the thread going who knows what the limit is? The Moon? Mars?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)

SodiumMonkey said:


> PMd
> 
> The Blue Whale's time with me will be coming to an end next week. I will post pictures of our adventures at that time and send her on her way.


Where's all the photos at my man? Left us salivating.


----------



## Sterling Archer (Dec 13, 2015)

I think the blue whale would look on my trip to hawaii towards the end of may. I'd definitely be down to share my journey.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## ilitig8 (Oct 11, 2013)

fastfras said:


> Love the whale, best reading on the entire forum. I'm scheduled for a climb of Cocopaxi ( 20,000 ft / Ecuador)next year, would love to take it on a South American adventure.


Has Coto settled down? I know it started grumbling last year. I enjoyed my Cotopaxi climbs but like Chimborazo more, partly because of the varied routes and being the tallest peak on earth measured from the center of the earth. I am sure the Whale would enjoy the ride!


----------



## Alpacalypse (Jan 5, 2016)

I'm down for this! 

I'm in Texas, it could make a trip to the Houston Rodeo...


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)

Sterling Archer said:


> I think the blue whale would look on my trip to hawaii towards the end of may. I'd definitely be down to share my journey.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


I just took the whale to Oahu in September if you read back a page or two.


----------



## Sterling Archer (Dec 13, 2015)

Yeah I saw that almost immediately after I sent my post, the excitement got the best of me. Granted I am going to Maui and a few other places, not too much of a difference but hey why not.


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

So where is the Blue Whale off to?


----------



## SodiumMonkey (Feb 20, 2015)

It will be en route to England likely tomorrow!


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

SodiumMonkey said:


> It will be en route to England likely tomorrow!


I thought we got shot of that darn thing ages ago!


----------



## Captain Scrumpy (Sep 28, 2013)

Here is a taster shot with a stand in as the BW didn't quite make it for this trip. Off to the mountains again on 19th Feb, and hopefully proudly sporting the BW itself.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

Any updates on the Blue Whale?


----------



## Captain Scrumpy (Sep 28, 2013)

Hi, the BW appears to have stalled, any update?


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

Captain Scrumpy said:


> Hi, the BW appears to have stalled, any update?


Sent a PM to Sodium Monkey who said he would update us in a day or two.


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

Thank God!

I almost called Delta Force & Superman.....thought we had a situation....;-)


----------



## Captain Scrumpy (Sep 28, 2013)

It's cool, stand down the choppers. A few PMs exchanged and hopefully the BW will come up for air pretty soon.

Mountain season is over but I do have an epic pub crawl coming up in May that ends at the top of Glastonbury Tor. Could make an interesting photo documentary....


Sent from my iPhone using dark magic


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

I was the first to hold double red so maybe I will get to touch the blue whale.


----------



## Captain Scrumpy (Sep 28, 2013)

The BW is on its way. Anticipation building. Adventures to be had.


Sent from my iPhone using dark magic


----------



## Captain Scrumpy (Sep 28, 2013)

She's landed and arrived safely in sunny Malvern Hills.










Clearly her travels have taxed her and she's not in the best of health but I'll take her out and wear her with pride nonetheless.

Maybe a trip to a local watch maker is in order to see what can be done.

I'll post periodic updates throughout May.

Who was next in the queue for this blue beauty?

Sent from my iPhone using dark magic


----------



## Captain Scrumpy (Sep 28, 2013)

Out and about already









Sent from my iPhone using dark magic


----------



## alx007 (Jan 28, 2013)

Captain Scrumpy said:


> Out and about already
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful van! Seems like the next few weeks will be fun!


----------



## Captain Scrumpy (Sep 28, 2013)

Friday beers and Naga with the BW

Sent from my iPhone using dark magic


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

Is the Blue Whale still in England? Has her run around the world come to an end?


----------



## boulderthrower (Mar 4, 2014)

I'll take it for a bit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Scrumpy (Sep 28, 2013)

Shes still here! Albeit a bit neglected... I'm on paternity leave next week so ill get to my watch maker and see if she can be coaxed back to life. Who was next up for it? Boulderthrower? 


Sent from my iPhone using dark magic


----------



## Casio069 (Jun 9, 2016)

Would love to see a spreadsheet or photo album that documents the journey. Would be awesome if this thing makes it to every continent!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Casio069 said:


> Would love to see a spreadsheet or photo album that documents the journey. Would be awesome if this thing makes it to every continent!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good bump! Would be cool to see this back to life if possible. Who's got dibs on Antarctica? Ha!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Scrumpy (Sep 28, 2013)

Whale update: She is now on a shelf by the front door waiting to venture out to my watch maker early next week. No idea how I concisely explain her association with me or WUS without sounding a wee bit bonkers. Will update soon. Who is stepping up to give her a home and some adventures next?


Sent from my iPhone using dark magic


----------



## clipp (Dec 30, 2015)

just wondering how this game went.


----------



## Captain Scrumpy (Sep 28, 2013)

Decided to take her out cider making. Looked forlornly at me as I left the house...










Sent from my iPhone using dark magic


----------



## Captain Scrumpy (Sep 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using dark magic


----------



## Casio069 (Jun 9, 2016)

Does she feel like a visit to Manhattan?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stoshman (Jun 26, 2015)

Anyone got a harpoon?


----------



## boulderthrower (Mar 4, 2014)

I'll take it. I've been waiting for awhile. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Scrumpy (Sep 28, 2013)

Messaged.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Scrumpy (Sep 28, 2013)

Shes with the watch maker - tense wait begins; will she make a full recovery?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Scrumpy (Sep 28, 2013)

Shes ticking again, holding time and will be boxed up ready for her next adventure today....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boulderthrower (Mar 4, 2014)

Just got back from the office and had this blue beast waiting on me. It's back State Side. The pictures don't do it justice. It's HUGE! And I have big wrists. More pictures to come with our adult style "Flat Stanley." Northeast Georgia will be her home for awhile.

Thanks Captain Scrumpy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Scrumpy (Sep 28, 2013)

Glad to see shes arrived and onto another adventure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ed21x (Feb 11, 2011)

Any updates on the whereabouts of the giant whale?


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

Come on, one year and no update? 

How about we demand a post count of at least 1000 before it is sent on? 

Boulder thrower had her last, where is she?


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

Sent Boulder a PM. They were online as of a half hour ago so still active.


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

You know, it's a shame that some people take this to heart and do what they should, yet some just don't give a damned. 

I have sent two PM's to Boulderthrower and first, he said he'd get it to the next person, but zero action as far as I can see. 

Will he be responsible for ending the Blue Whales tour?


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)

Can’t believe it hasn’t migrated in over a year.


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

Was wondering about this thread. Most unfortunate someone dropped the ball, can't imagine why.


----------



## boulderthrower (Mar 4, 2014)

Hey People!

Believe it or not, I’ve been trying to log in to my account and it kept telling me to change my password. I would change it and it would repeat to change my password. I’m not sure if this will post but please send me a PM and I will gladly send it to the next person. Thanks for keeping me on my toes, I totally understand the frustration and I apologize. I have been able to respond to PMs for some reason.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

I reached out to Blouderthrower immediately when I saw the post. Looks like I will be hosting the Blue Whale . I know I jumped the line on this one, but having the opportunity to revive this thread after a year long silence is too important for let some procedure get in the way. The important thing is to get the Blue Whale  resurrected. Coincidentally, today is Easter.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## boulderthrower (Mar 4, 2014)

I’ll be mailing it to ten13th Monday


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Thanks, Blouderthrower for passing the stewardship of Blue Whale to me.

I've been reading this thread ever since I joined WUS. Never in my wildest imagination would I conceive the day that the fame Blue Whale will be in my guardianship. WOW!!! What an honor.

To mentally and physically prepare for the incoming of the whale of horological marvel, I immediately swap out the puny Halios Seaforth I was wearing for the most massive, most substantial watch in my collection. The Seiko SUN023, measuring 48mm, 51mm L2L and 155grams on the strap. It is a beefy watch. However, from the tales in this thread, the enormity of the Blue Whale is not something you can prepare. I feel this is nothing more than a desperate, futile attempt.










Not the type that is willing to go down easy. I decided to "strap on" some yoga workout weights to give a better simulation of Blue Whale. The balance is definetely off on this dumbbell, but I think I can handle the weight. I think.



















Instagram: ten13th


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

Edited, I see Boulderthrower figured out the account issues and she's moving on!


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

Yup, get that arm ready!


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

For those in the San Francisco Bay Area. That was not an earth quake, it was just the Blue Whale landing at my house.

Blue Whale is a beast of a watch. Nothing really can prepare you for the enormity of it. On sight of the BW on my wrist, my daughter shouted, "why would you wear that Thor Ragnarök Hulk watch?" After I explained the whole Blue Whale story, my family thinks I'm weird. Haha.

For this past few days, I have been in training with the biggest watch in my collection, the Seiko SUN0xx diver.


















There is so much watch in the frame; it changed the color balance. lol.









Nothing prepares you for the Blue Whale. The Seiko SUN is 48mm, Blue Whale is 52mm but looks and feels like 60mm. The team at Invicta knows how to maximize wrist presence like no others.









Look at that! Not even close!!! There some voodoo craft going on there. How else would you explain 48mm and 52mm, a 4mm difference could look like 10+mm?









Could this be the first lume shoot of Blue Whale?

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

My daughter trying on the "Thor Ragnarök Hulk" watch.

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## ac921ol (Sep 21, 2010)

Amazing thread. Awesome idea. 

No words can describe the size of that watch it seems like.


Instagram
wrist_watch_repeat


----------



## hpark21 (Oct 8, 2007)

Hope someone can fix up the hands which fell off. 

Hmmm.. Maybe I should line up to get the watch next so that I can show it off at the Philly GTG next month. Thoughts thoughts....


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

I tried getting the hands back on, but they were too stripped at the center to re-attach and could not get replacements from Invicta.

Maybe another try is in order if they are still with the watch?


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

hpark21 said:


> Hope someone can fix up the hands which fell off.
> 
> Hmmm.. Maybe I should line up to get the watch next so that I can show it off at the Philly GTG next month. Thoughts thoughts....


If you think you can handle the Blue Whale for a month shoot me a PM.

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

wschofield3 said:


> I tried getting the hands back on, but they were too stripped at the center to re-attach and could not get replacements from Invicta.
> 
> Maybe another try is in order if they are still with the watch?


Blue Whale sure could use some TLC. I can see haze and prints on the underside of the glass. The two missing hands are in the box. Unfortunately, I don't know any trusty watchmaker that can do quick turn around on this. Someone else down the line will need to take the lead to get her all fix up.

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

Oops....watch has been resurrected!


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Beauty and the beast. To layman, GS SBGH039 and Blue Whale. I think I have figure it out, BW is intended to be worn on a closed fist.

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Blue Whale riding shotgun with me to Oakland for an errand on a rare raining day in NorCal. Road trip to SoCal is coming up with more interesting photo ops.

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

Haha, cool to see you having fun with it.


----------



## alx007 (Jan 28, 2013)

I was so happy to see this thread resurrected! My all time favorite!


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Blue Whale riding shotgun from Northern California to Southern California. 









Instagram: ten13th


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Blue Whale getting comfortable with fauna of California.

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Blue Whale is happy to be visiting the famous San Diego Zoo to meet some local exotics.


















Animal are drawn to the calling of Blue Whale.

















Even the typically slumbering giant panda rushed over to greet the BW.









My daughter decided to model the BW for the remainder of Zoo visit, since it seems to have magical powers that draws all the animals out.









Case in point. The polar bear is coming over to greet the BW.









Spreading the magical power of BW from the aerial tram.

Still lots of animals to visit. But don't expect any photos of reptiles.

Tomorrow Blue Whale might visit the Pacific Ocean.

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

That's a mighty fine watch on you.

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Never seen this it's awesome! 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

After weeks, months and years of globe trotting Blue Whale finally meeting the great Pacific Ocean. 









Hello, distant cousins!









Instagram: ten13th


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Splash of Pacific. 









Distant cousins are not so friendly. 









Instagram: ten13th


----------



## Drewscriver (Jan 5, 2018)

That watch could be used as a weapon...


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Road trip isn't a road trip without a stop at fast food restaurant. 








Blue Whale works great as weight to compress a tall burger.

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Blue Whale sampling the local Green Drink before a hike in California Sierra foothills. 









Instagram: ten13th


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Blue Whale enjoy some down time in the hills of Sierra California.

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## Tommywine0 (Nov 11, 2015)

Ten13th, 
You're the man for getting the Blue Whale back up and moving!

Laughed out loud at the mini-dumbbell strapped to your wrist!


----------



## CGP (Feb 24, 2018)

This thread is AWESOME! What a fantastic idea. Is there a list of the Blue Whale journey? I bounced through the posts and saw many destinations but I didn't go through each page. Someone has to have a list right? I know that I've only been on here for a few months but I would like to get on the waiting list for the worlds most traveled Invicta.


----------



## DustinS (Nov 3, 2013)

man would love to know how this is going even more


----------



## SilverKid (Feb 29, 2016)

A watch that big belongs in Texas; especially Paradise, TX. How do I go about getting on the list?


----------



## CGP (Feb 24, 2018)

Alright guys, I did it. It took some time but I went through the ENTIRE thread this afternoon. Yes, I was bored but it was worth it. Below is the ENTIRE list of locations AND miles traveled for the Blue Whale. You'll see that there were a few people that I have no idea where they are located. Most obvious is the origin of the Whale. Honestlygreedy's last post appears to have been in 2015. Some of you may be able to fill in some details and thus a more accurate distance traveled. Either way, she's put some miles on her!


honestlygreedy – Location unknown
dbakiva – Chicago, IL 0 miles
V.I.T – Toronto, Canada 521 miles
oc_in_fw – Fort Worth, TX 1484 miles
cameron202105 – Phoenix, AZ 1035 miles
wschofield3 – Boston, MA 2649 miles
dcdude – Los Angeles, CA 2986 miles
Shiftster – Alaska 3367 miles
DuncanP – Sydney, Australia 7560 miles
Halifax – Northern Connecticut 10,001 miles
Rock3ralex – Northern California 2909 miles
s.erickson87 – Location unknown 0 miles
alx007 – Chicago, IL 2031 miles
Der Amf – London, England 3945 miles
Bradjhomes – London, England 0 miles
wschofield3 – Boston, MA 3269 miles
nweash – Alta Loma, CA and Waikiki, HI 2945 miles + 2595 miles + 2595 miles
SodiumMonkey – Nashville, TN 1963 miles
Captain Scrumpy – Malvern Hills, England 4078 miles
Boulderthrower – Alto, Georgia 4032 miles
ten13th – San Francisco, CA to San Diego, CA 2546 miles + 502 miles + 502 miles

Known Total Miles Traveled to Date: 63,515


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

As a fairly new WUS member this is pretty awesome! I wish some other forums did something like this. Maybe add to the request is to have photos taken at memorable events, trips, etc just to bring the groups together. 

If this is still going around would love to volunteer as well!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

CGP said:


> This thread is AWESOME! What a fantastic idea. Is there a list of the Blue Whale journey? I bounced through the posts and saw many destinations but I didn't go through each page. Someone has to have a list right? I know that I've only been on here for a few months but I would like to get on the waiting list for the worlds most traveled Invicta.





SilverKid said:


> A watch that big belongs in Texas; especially Paradise, TX. How do I go about getting on the list?





islander009 said:


> As a fairly new WUS member this is pretty awesome! I wish some other forums did something like this. Maybe add to the request is to have photos taken at memorable events, trips, etc just to bring the groups together.
> 
> If this is still going around would love to volunteer as well!!


One of you three that shoot me a PM first will get the Blue Whale next. I plan to ship it out to the next caretaker at the end of this April.

Stay tuned. Next week Blue Whale will visit some landmarks in Silicon Valley.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

I just noticed the engraving on the case back. 

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

ten13th said:


> One of you three that shoot me a PM first will get the Blue Whale next. I plan to ship it out to the next caretaker at the end of this April.
> 
> Stay tuned. Next week Blue Whale will visit some landmarks in Silicon Valley.


Thank you ten13th! In fairness I will gladly accept being third on the list. Unless the two ahead choose not to accept.

Timing wise it would be perfect for me if I get it in July so that the Blue Whale can extend its voyages. Haha I would hate to see the BW sit at my desk for majority of May and June.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

I’m following this thread to stay up to date on the BW travels


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdibs28 (Jun 8, 2016)

This is one of the most interesting posts I've ever seen and I loved following this watch through its journey


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Hanging out with California worker bee.










Instagram: ten13th


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Blue Whale visited some tech company that can't even spell the word googol. The founders of this company foresee the importance of their creation and the vast amount of information it will process, thus name their creation the googol, which is 1 followed by 100 zeros.










Blue Whale trying out a "Free" colorful bikes this company is famous for. 









This company has a fetish for green robot.

































Instagram: ten13th


----------



## teatimecrumpet (Mar 14, 2013)

CGP said:


> Alright guys, I did it. It took some time but I went through the ENTIRE thread this afternoon. Yes, I was bored but it was worth it. Below is the ENTIRE list of locations AND miles traveled for the Blue Whale. You'll see that there were a few people that I have no idea where they are located. Most obvious is the origin of the Whale. Honestlygreedy's last post appears to have been in 2015. Some of you may be able to fill in some details and thus a more accurate distance traveled. Either way, she's put some miles on her!
> 
> honestlygreedy - Location unknown
> dbakiva - Chicago, IL 0 miles
> ...


God bless you.

Sent from my LGLS676 using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Blue Whale at birth place of Silicon Valley, and hallowed grounds for modern technology. You can make the argument that Blue Whale would not even exist without innovations that took place at the following two locations.









The house with a detached garage where William Hewlett and David Packard started their startup in 1939.



























HP Garage.

Twenty years later. The first commercially practical integrated circuit was invented at Fairchild. The building is under renovation at this time, so we can't get close to it.




























In 1967 a family with two kids, a boy and a girl moved into this house in Los Altos, California. 


















The boy named Steve went to high school here, where he met another Steve. 


















Instagram: ten13th


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

The old girl is still ticking, but six years of globe-trotting has taken a toll on her. There are couple more spots I want to hit next week, then it is off to SilverKid in Texas. Maybe we will see a Longhorns wearing Blue Whale?


----------



## CGP (Feb 24, 2018)

ten13th said:


> The old girl is still ticking, but six years of globe-trotting has taken a toll on her. There are couple more spots I want to hit next week, then it is off to SilverKid in Texas. Maybe we will see a Longhorns wearing Blue Whale?


This is what I get for not logging in for a few days. Darn job. Maybe SilverKid will let me take the next rotation?


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

CGP said:


> This is what I get for not logging in for a few days. Darn job. Maybe SilverKid will let me take the next rotation?


I would be great for SilverKid to pass it to you after his term. After all you actually went through the entire thread and estimated the distant traveled. That is dedication. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

CGP said:


> This is what I get for not logging in for a few days. Darn job. Maybe SilverKid will let me take the next rotation?


CGP, if you end up getting it from Silverkid, May I volunteer to have it for a month after you?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Scrumpy (Sep 28, 2013)

Glad to see she is still ticking 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Today we wine the Blue Whale at Ridge Monte Bello. Ridge Monte Bello nestled at 2,300 feet in the Santa Cruz Mountains that surrounds Silicon Valley on the west side. On a clear day you can see San Francisco which is about 40 miles to the north. Today isn't one of those clear pollution free day, none the less the view of Silicon Valley is still spectacular.




































Can you spot The Ring?


















Blue Whale showing Omega Deep Black who's daddy. It has nice forearm presence.

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Couple more days until Blue Whale is on the move again to the next caretaker. Will try to hit another spot this Friday. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

The last stop for Blue Whale on my one month companionship with her, Topper.


















Rob at Topper knows fine haute horology when he sees one. Upon the sight of Blue Whale, he immediately took off the Omega Seamaster 300 he was wearing to grace his wrist with the Blue Whale. The 300 is too puny anyway.









So much joy beaming form Rob with the Blue Whale on his wrist.









Future is so bright, Rob needs shades.

Blue Whale has brought so much joy in the past month for me. I hope it was enjoyable for you as well.

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Just as I was on my way out. Russ stopped me so he could check out for Blue Whale for himself. Both Russ and Rob were so impressed and enthralled, they enticed Blue Whale to be part of Topper private collection.

"Blue Whale, you rightful place belong with rest of the the forum favorites.", said Russ.




























To be continue...

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

You showed her a wonderful time, ten13th, awesome job and thanks for the entertainment!


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Want to thank Rob and Russ for their willingness to entertain the Blue Whale. And of course the wonderful people on this thread that kept this tradition going for six years so one day I would have the opportunity to host Blue Whale. The old gal is back into her yellow case and ready for her journey to SilverKid in Texas.

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

LOL those last few posts were awesome.


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

I’d like to get in the rotation for this and bring er on over to the Jersey Shore for one of the Summer months!!


----------



## SilverKid (Feb 29, 2016)

Well, it’s official. I have received notification that the Blue Whale is en route to Texas! Thank you ten13th for allowing me to take her for a while. I will do my very best to show her a great time. I already have in mind several places that we will go. CGP, I just happened to log in before you. 😉 But, you are next on the list. I will post again when the Whale arrives. Good day!


----------



## robattopper (Apr 1, 2009)

Good Bye Blue Whale. I'll never forget you!


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

robattopper said:


> Good Bye Blue Whale. I'll never forget you!


How could you? I mean it changes the gravitational pull in any city it's in.


----------



## SilverKid (Feb 29, 2016)

It’s here! The Blue Whale arrived just in time to take a quick business trip to Alabama. I am looking forward to having it for the month. I was pondering what would be the best first pic to post with this jewel. Fortunately, the crew at American Airlines were more than happy to oblige. Here is a couple of pics of the Blue Whale in the cockpit! The Pilot was even hesitant to give it back. I will be back tomorrow with more pics. Enjoy!!


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

SilverKid said:


> It's here! The Blue Whale arrived just in time to take a quick business trip to Alabama. I am looking forward to having it for the month. I was pondering what would be the best first pic to post with this jewel. Fortunately, the crew at American Airlines were more than happy to oblige. Here is a couple of pics of the Blue Whale in the cockpit! The Pilot was even hesitant to give it back. I will be back tomorrow with more pics. Enjoy!!


Sweet!! Very nice of AA to oblige like that.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

SilverKid said:


> It's here! The Blue Whale arrived just in time to take a quick business trip to Alabama. I am looking forward to having it for the month. I was pondering what would be the best first pic to post with this jewel. Fortunately, the crew at American Airlines were more than happy to oblige. Here is a couple of pics of the Blue Whale in the cockpit! The Pilot was even hesitant to give it back. I will be back tomorrow with more pics. Enjoy!!


SilverKid, I believe those are the first pictures of Blue Whale in a cockpit. Bravo!!!


----------



## SilverKid (Feb 29, 2016)

The Blue Whale is still on a business trip in Alabama. Yesterday was pretty uneventful. I'm not sure if the Whale has ever load tested a generator set before, but she did yesterday. And, it just so happened to be a blue one!

While on this trip, Blue Whale has been staying at the Historic Tutweiler Hotel in downtown Birmingham. You can see it perched on the sign in the first picture. And, Blue Whale just brings a smile to everyone's face. Notice the reaction of the front desk attendant in the second photo. She was in awe of such a piece!!


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

SilverKid, you are off to a fast start with Blue Whale. Love those awesome wrist-shots. If this these few posts are any indication, the old gal is going to have a time of her life.


----------



## SilverKid (Feb 29, 2016)

Blue Whale and I returned to Texas last night around 9:30 pm. We had a little bit of down time today, so I thought I would show her some sights in the immediate area. First, we when to the burial place of Machine Gun Kelly. I have provided a pic of the historical plaque with Blue Whale hanging out on top.









Next, we visited El Castille, also known as The Waggoner Mansion. The house was built in 1883 and was owned by one of the biggest cattle barons in the Southwest. I have provided a link below if you would like to know more. In the first picture, you will have to look hard to see Blue Whale on top of the right gate. I also decided to throw in a wrist shot of her in front of the mansion.

The Waggoner Mansion





















Our final destination for the day was a stop at the historical Texas Tourist Camp Complex site. You will see Blue Whale perched on the historical marker, as well as resting on an old stone wall in front of one of the cabins built back in the early 1930's. Not pictured is the old Petrified Wood gas station. There was a Lexus parked under the awning, so I felt that the nostalgia would be jeopardized!! I hope you are enjoying the trip so far.


----------



## SilverKid (Feb 29, 2016)

Blue Whale had another adventurous day. First, the watch was privy to a charity golf tournament. It was a beautiful day and the course was in great shape. Pictured below is Blue Whale on the #10 tee box.

When the tournament was finished, I took Blue Whale to another cemetery. Here is buried Oliver Loving. There is a ton of history surrounding this gentleman. I have provided links below to read more about him, and his companion Charles Goodnight. For those who are familiar with Larry McMurtry's novel Lonesome Dove (also the best movie ever made - IMO), Loving was the inspiration for the fictional character Augustus "Gus" McCrae. Having Blue Whale has been a blast so far. I am looking forward to the next few weeks.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oliver_Loving

https://www.houstonchronicle.com/ne...oliver-loving-texas-6529638.php#photo-8691349


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

I have learned so much by just following this thread. Beats most of the stuff on TV. 


Instagram: ten13th


----------



## SilverKid (Feb 29, 2016)

Sorry for the break, but work has been pressing. I was finally able to give Blue Whale a proper welcome to Paradise! I have some big things in store for her. Stay tuned!


----------



## SilverKid (Feb 29, 2016)

Took a road trip this weekend to Austin for the Texas High School State Track & Field Meet. Along the way, I exposed Blue Whale to some of the local sights. The pictures below are from the “Cathedral of Junk”. This guy has been building this mass for the last 30 years. I was able to snap a pic of Blue Whale with a pocket watch that was cast in a concrete step. Also, I strategically positioned her within the heap. Can you find Blue Whale in the last picture? More pics to come. We have done a lot this weekend!!


----------



## SilverKid (Feb 29, 2016)

Being a gear head and a hot rod fanatic, I could not pass up the opportunity to take Blue Whale by Austin Speed Shop. The shop was made famous by its previous owner, Jesse James. The current owners split from James years ago and have no current contact with him. The guy that was working the showroom today is in Austin trying to make a career in music. After talking with him for several minutes, l learned that he comes from a pretty strong musical background. His dad is Raul Malo; lead singer of The Mavericks!


----------



## SilverKid (Feb 29, 2016)

Here’s a quick pic of Blue Whale at the state track meet. The Texas weather was toasty, and there were several records broken. One in particular was the Class 6A pole vault record. A young man from Tyler Lee jumped 18’ 3 1/4”. It was a great day!


----------



## scott59 (Sep 5, 2013)

The Blue Whale appears out of place in most photos, but I think you may have found its birthplace at the "Cathedral of Junk"! 

Looks so at home there. Great photo.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

SilverKid said:


> Took a road trip this weekend to Austin for the Texas High School State Track & Field Meet. Along the way, I exposed Blue Whale to some of the local sights. The pictures below are from the "Cathedral of Junk". This guy has been building this mass for the last 30 years. I was able to snap a pic of Blue Whale with a pocket watch that was cast in a concrete step. Also, I strategically positioned her within the heap. Can you find Blue Whale in the last picture? More pics to come. We have done a lot this weekend!!


Very nice. You can't hide the Blue Whale, she sparkles in any situation.

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## SilverKid (Feb 29, 2016)

Well, we finally returned from Austin. I was finally able to sit down and go through all the pictures we took. One of the highlights of the weekend was going to visit the State Capitol. I have been in Texas all my life (43 years) and this was the first time to ever make the visit. It was a great time. I have tried to pick out the best pictures with Blue Whale. Unfortunately, she is out of focus in some, with the focus being on the building in the background. I'd like to give a shout out to my son, who's wrist is mostly displayed in the pictures. I hope you enjoy.

The following pictures were taken outside of the Capitol. They include pics of the Capitol itself, as well as some history plaques, and one of the cannons that was used in the Civil War. There is also a picture of a quotation from the Declaration of Independence (Republic of Texas, 1836). The quotation is etched in the granite of the Lorenzo De Zevala State Archives & Library Building.


----------



## SilverKid (Feb 29, 2016)

Below are pictures taken from inside the Capitol. They include pictures of the Capital Dome (taken from the floor), as well as the Capital Floor (taken from the highest part of the dome that we were allowed to access). I was amazed at the detail work from the furniture to the fixtures. Take a look at the door hinges. These are on practically every door in the building. I was able to get a picture of Blue Whale inside the Texas State House of Representatives. I even took a picture of her on one of the representative's desks. There are a couple of pictures of her in the Texas Senate, and on one of the original senator's chairs. I could have taken so many more pictures, but hopefully this gives a good overview of the time we spent there.


----------



## SilverKid (Feb 29, 2016)

Lastly, here is a pic of Blue Whale in front of the Governor's Mansion. Again, she is a little out of focus, as it brought the mansion into clearer view. They must have just finished some type of function, as there were movers on site taking out many tables and chairs. I have provided a link below that gives more history on the mansion. Well, let's see what this week holds for Blue Whale. I'll post more pics as I have them.

https://gov.texas.gov/first-lady/governors-mansion


----------



## SilverKid (Feb 29, 2016)

Took a short trip over to Decatur this evening to expose Blue Whale to a Texan delicacy. On the square in Decatur is a small restaurant called Sweetie Pie's Ribeyes. If you are ever there at lunch time, you have to get the ribeye pot pie. They only make a few each day and are typically sold out within the first 30 minutes of opening. This evening, however, we got the chicken fried ribeye. No knife needed for this bad boy. It is quite a treat. They also make homemade yeast rolls served with butter and sorghum if you like. I have provided a few pictures for your viewing pleasure. Decatur is the county seat for Wise County. There is a picture below of the courthouse, as well as a link to find out more about its history.

http://www.texasescapes.com/Central...exas/Decatur-Texas-Wise-County-Courthouse.htm


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

She has not traveled this well in ages, and the month is only half way. Well done! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SilverKid (Feb 29, 2016)

Another business trip for Blue Whale. This time? Miami! I had a little time this morning to head over to South Beach. A watch like this really needs to be by the water you know! I also stumbled upon an old Huffy bicycle that looked like it had been chained to the same pole for the last 20 years. So, I snapped a quick pic with the Whale. Because Ocean Drive was so busy, I could not park close. But, I went ahead and did a drive-by pic of Gianni Versace’s home. Unfortunately, I couldn’t get Blue Whale in the photo. I had also planned on taking her to Al Capone’s mansion on Palm Ave, but couldn’t get past the guard shack!! I hope you enjoy the pics.


----------



## SilverKid (Feb 29, 2016)

Well, time has almost wound down for me and Blue Whale. I didn't get to do near as much as I had wanted to. I will be contacting the next caretaker shortly and will ship her out of Texas. In the mean time, here are a few pics of Blue Whale in the small town of Aurora, TX. This is home to an alleged alien landing. I have provided a link below to read more about it.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aurora,_Texas,_UFO_incident


----------



## Worksjo (Dec 29, 2015)

Haha, I had forgotten all about the Blue Whale. I remember reading this thread back when I was a lurker, before I’d even joined the forum. Glad to see she is still going strong!


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Well done SilverKid. 


Instagram: ten13th


----------



## SilverKid (Feb 29, 2016)

I need to get Blue Whale in the road to the next caretaker. I have reached out to a couple who were in line, and hope to get her mailed out this week. Until then, I hope you enjoy a few more posts. There is a gentleman who lives fairly close to me that had a longhorn with one of the widest spreads I have ever seen. Unfortunately, I have not been able to get a pic with him yet. So, I will just have to settle for something a little smaller.


----------



## SilverKid (Feb 29, 2016)

Another long road trip for Blue Whale. During this journey, we made a stop in Dublin, TX (home of the famous and former Dublin Dr. Pepper). I have to say that the second picture below is probably my favorite so far. I hope you enjoy.


----------



## SilverKid (Feb 29, 2016)

I apologize for the double post, but I am on my phone and can not figure out how to edit my previous post. I wanted to provide a link for the history of the Dublin Dr. Pepper.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dublin_Dr_Pepper


----------



## SilverKid (Feb 29, 2016)

The journey continued yesterday and took us to Paris, TX. This town has a lot of history and is largely known for its location in "Tornado Alley". I may never get to see the Eiffel Tower in France, but the one in Texas is never far away. If you look close, Blue Whale is positioned at the top of the base arch. You can read more about Paris by clicking on the following link.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paris,_Texas


----------



## SilverKid (Feb 29, 2016)

Alright folks. It's time for someone else to take her off my hands. If you are interested in hosting the Blue Whale for a month, please send me a PM. I had a couple in line, but it appears that they both have fallen through. Thanks in advance!


----------



## SilverKid (Feb 29, 2016)

It looks like we have a taker. Blue Whale will be heading to South Louisiana with the alligators and the gar!! Stay tuned to see how her journey progresses. It's been a fun experience.


----------



## SilverKid (Feb 29, 2016)

Well, I dropped off Blue Whale today to catch a ride to South Louisiana. It’s been a fun time and I appreciate the opportunity. Before she departed, I was able to take her to one last place. You’ve heard the saying that everything is bigger in Texas. Well, that holds true for rocking chairs as well. Natty Flatts is a smokehouse and mercantile about an hour west of Fort Worth. And, it is home to the world’s largest cedar rocking chair. I had to say goodbye to Blue Whale in a BIG way. I hope you have enjoyed the pics and the posts.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Where is the Blue Whale? 


Instagram: ten13th


----------



## Callemup (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks to Silverkid for paying the Blue Whale forward to me! My apologies for not posting until now, had issues with my password recovery. All good now. The Blue Whale has spent time all over South Louisiana, crabbing, fishing, and going to work more than I wish. Lol


----------



## Callemup (Apr 18, 2012)

.


----------



## Callemup (Apr 18, 2012)

@ten13th or anyone else, it’s time she travelled to the next stop, so PM me if you are ready for her!


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Double post.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

islander009 said:


> Thank you ten13th! In fairness I will gladly accept being third on the list. Unless the two ahead choose not to accept.
> 
> Timing wise it would be perfect for me if I get it in July so that the Blue Whale can extend its voyages. Haha I would hate to see the BW sit at my desk for majority of May and June.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you ready for the BW? It's either you or @CPG.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

CGP said:


> Alright guys, I did it. It took some time but I went through the ENTIRE thread this afternoon. Yes, I was bored but it was worth it. Below is the ENTIRE list of locations AND miles traveled for the Blue Whale. You'll see that there were a few people that I have no idea where they are located. Most obvious is the origin of the Whale. Honestlygreedy's last post appears to have been in 2015. Some of you may be able to fill in some details and thus a more accurate distance traveled. Either way, she's put some miles on her!
> 
> honestlygreedy - Location unknown
> dbakiva - Chicago, IL 0 miles
> ...


@CPG and @islander009 one of you should be next in line for BW. Please contact @callemup. Let's get BW moving again. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Callemup said:


> @ten13th or anyone else, it's time she travelled to the next stop, so PM me if you are ready for her!


@CPG or @islander009 were on the list after SilverKid. Please PM them. I hosted BW in California just before SilverKid's epic tour with BW in Texas and other southern states.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

ten13th said:


> @CPG or @islander009 were on the list after SilverKid. Please PM them. I hosted BW in California just before SilverKid's epic tour with BW in Texas and other southern states.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Sorry ten13th, I will need to pass at this time as the wife is pregnant. The most the blue whale will see in California are the doctors offices and my work. So it won't be very interesting.

I've been following this thread for sometime and have enjoyed the travels and the great write ups. Hopefully in the future I will be able to participate again.

Thanks for reaching out to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Callemup (Apr 18, 2012)

Islander has his hands full! I reached out to CPG, but might be busy as well. So if anyone else is interested, just let me know. Otherwise, I’ll keep wearing her lol


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

So, what's our favorite cetacean up to?


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

ColinW said:


> So, what's our favorite cetacean up to?


I think he's doing a pod-cast...


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

wwarren said:


> I think he's doing a pod-cast...


That's one way to whale away the time...


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

ColinW said:


> That's one way to whale away the time...


May be in breach of contract...


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

wwarren said:


> May be in breach of contract...


I hope it's not on porpoise...


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

You're krilling me, chum...


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

Sorry, I'm just a prawn in the thread...


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

I hope it's not a fluke...


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

wwarren said:


> I hope it's not a fluke...


Nah, that would be craysea...


----------



## Callemup (Apr 18, 2012)

No flukes, no prawns, nothing done on porpoise. The Blue Whale has traveled from the Great White North to the beaches of the Gulf South. 
But it’s past time to be paid forward. The next person that would like her just for the halibut, don’t flounder! PM me your address. It’s a great oppor-tuna-ty!


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

Any updates on the Blue Whale? It would be a shame for her journey to end after so many good times.


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

Has she found a new home, Callemup?


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

I sent Callemup a PM five days ago and haven't heard back yet. Sent another one now with my address. I don't have any big plans this year but I'll take some pics of her here and there and at least we won't lose her. 

Silverkid, you have Callemup's address? Maybe send him a note?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Is this still alive and kicking? 


Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

Apparently not. It probably shouldn't have gone to someone with such a low post count... :-(


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

ColinW said:


> Apparently not. It probably shouldn't have gone to someone with such a low post count... :-(


Thats a shame

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## SilverKid (Feb 29, 2016)

My apologies for just now seeing this. I have been away from the forum for a long time and, for whatever reason, thought about Blue Whale. I will go back in my messages to see if I can find Callemup's info. I will post back if I am able to get in touch with him.


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

SilverKid said:


> ... and, for whatever reason, thought about Blue Whale...


Having a nightmare? lol

Anyhow, thanks for following-up, SilverKid! The Whale may yet be resurrected!


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

Any update on this? I think, if we ever gat her back, it should not be sent to low post count people.


----------



## SilverKid (Feb 29, 2016)

Good morning! I made an attempt to get in touch with "callmeup" last October. I did not receive a response. I went back this morning and was able to find his physical address and have just drafted a letter to go out in the mail today. I am hoping that I will get a response soon. If all works out, Blue Whale will be returned to me so that I can find a new home for her. I'm sorry that there has been such a lag in this. I'm hoping that she can be recovered!!


----------



## SilverKid (Feb 29, 2016)

Ladies & Gentleman.....The Blue Whale has made her way back to Texas! I received the watch in the mail today. Mike (callmeup) wrote a very nice letter explaining that he has had some serious medical issues over the last year and a half. He replaced the battery in the watch and sent it back to me for redistribution! So, she is looking for a new venture!! Whoever would like to show her a good time, please let me know. I felt responsible for getting her back since I was the one that was responsible for this long hiatus. Pics are for proof. I forgot how big the Whale actually is. Kind of makes my B&R look tiny!!


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Happy Days are Here Again! |> I always loved this thread. Long may it continue! b-)


----------



## mrwatchusername (Jun 10, 2013)

Awesome! Looking forward to hear more about its adventures!


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

Maybe I need to do a show on watch sizes.....I would be happy to post the show on this thread if nobody else wants a turn.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Is this still open for business%? 


Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## Len Baird (Feb 27, 2020)

This is one of the funniest things I have seen on any forum. At some point, I could wear it in a bicycle race, and eat the weight penalty for the sake of the glorious photos. But that wouldn't be for a few months, and I don't have enough posts where I'd expect anyone to trust me with the mighty Blue Whale yet anyway haha.


----------



## SilverKid (Feb 29, 2016)

@Wolfsatz - Yes, definitely open for business. Your post count more than qualifies you!! If you are interested in hosting for a month, please PM me your name and ship to address. I will get her boxed up and on the way!


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

SilverKid said:


> @Wolfsatz - Yes, definitely open for business. Your post count more than qualifies you!! If you are interested in hosting for a month, please PM me your name and ship to address. I will get her boxed up and on the way!


Nice job getting her back, and sorry to hear about the last recipients health issues. Rock on Blue Whale!


----------



## SilverKid (Feb 29, 2016)

Blue Whale departed Paradise today and is headed to Fredricksburg, VA. Wolfsatz has promised to show here a good time. He should receive the watch on Thursday, so pics should be forthcoming soon. Stay tuned!!


----------



## Alfa2600 (Jul 27, 2018)

It would be great if Blue whale could make it to the UK shore at some point 🙂
I could take her for a spin in a classic car to Avebury stones and the historic surrounding area, would make some great pics to capture her journey.
Fantastic news that she is back in circulation 👍


----------



## argyle_underground (Jan 1, 2020)

i can't wait to see more of the blue whale's adventures


----------



## Tommywine0 (Nov 11, 2015)

SilverKid said:


> Ladies & Gentleman.....The Blue Whale has made her way back to Texas! I received the watch in the mail today. Mike (callmeup) wrote a very nice letter explaining that he has had some serious medical issues over the last year and a half. He replaced the battery in the watch and sent it back to me for redistribution! So, she is looking for a new venture!! Whoever would like to show her a good time, please let me know. I felt responsible for getting her back since I was the one that was responsible for this long hiatus. Pics are for proof. I forgot how big the Whale actually is. Kind of makes my B&R look tiny!!


Silver, 
You're the Man for hunting the Blue Whale down & getting her back into circulation! I greatly appreciate your effort on behalf of the Blue Whale WUSsers. I've always loved this thread.


----------



## SilverKid (Feb 29, 2016)

Tommywine0 said:


> Silver,
> You're the Man for hunting the Blue Whale down & getting her back into circulation! I greatly appreciate your effort on behalf of the Blue Whale WUSsers. I've always loved this thread.


Thank you for the kind words. I am glad that it worked out, and am also looking forward to seeing the journey continue!!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

The Whale should be arriving soon... quick question... how is the WR integrity currently ?

... so the Whale got here safe and sound. I knew it was a big one.. but did not realized this one is Hulk Size... This one is massive.

Blue Whale by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

I didn't take her in the water, so not sure of WR integrity... I wouldn't trust it unless you get it tested.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Hello Whalers.... apologies for the delays.. but this lovely virus has thrown all ouf daily activities up side down. Still adjusting to this new rythm .... Have not been able to snap a lot of pictures of the Whale.. but here's one.

Joining the Sun Bathing Party as my G was totally dead two days ago.. and now on the third day hopefully it will get to H.

Sun Bathing Party by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

and yesterday.. while doing some birding and getting some more heat for the Hummingbirds... perfect place for the Whale
DSCN4163 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)

I can guarantee at least 3 feet of water resistance. Granted it was from 5 years ago \_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

Where's the Whale?


----------



## Captain Scrumpy (Sep 28, 2013)

Is she still swimming?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

After all this time, is the Blue Whale out to sea to never return?


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

Say it ain't so Joe!


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

Oh where is the ginormous blue whale these days? I’ve thoroughly enjoyed its adventures in the past I hope to see more of it these days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommywine0 (Nov 11, 2015)

Wolfsatz said:


> Hello Whalers.... apologies for the delays.. but this lovely virus has thrown all ouf daily activities up side down. Still adjusting to this new rythm .... Have not been able to snap a lot of pictures of the Whale.. but here's one.
> 
> Joining the Sun Bathing Party as my G was totally dead two days ago.. and now on the third day hopefully it will get to H.
> 
> ...


I think Wolfsatz has it. He's still active. I think the last few months have been crazy for everyone!


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

The Whale still hasn't surfaced?


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

Sad to say I think the beloved Blue Whale has gone to deep beyond. There hasn’t been any word of it’s adventures and I am sad to see it end. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

The #BlueWhale was kidnapped by the Asian PCC and took hostage for random. But WUS rule 107 Article 17 clearly states to not negotiate with Terrorist. After months of quarantine confinement, the BW managed to scape; but had to endure the harsh conditions of Tundra, Permafrost, Deserts and Jungles. But all was worth it!

The Blue Whale lives to see another day!

Blue Whale by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Blue Whale by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Blue Whale by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Blue Whale by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Blue Whale by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

Good to see the Blue Whale around - where does it go next? 

The BW use to be a big deal around these parts, let's get her moving again!


----------



## 2edyson (Sep 12, 2015)

I'll volunteer as tribute


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

I missed the post that she(?) is still alive! I'll go on the list although I don't have anything fun planned. 

And this is a good excuse to get an aquarium again! A really big aquarium! :-o


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

Wolfsatz said:


> The #BlueWhale was kidnapped by the Asian PCC and took hostage for random. But WUS rule 107 Article 17 clearly states to not negotiate with Terrorist. After months of quarantine confinement, the BW managed to scape; but had to endure the harsh conditions of Tundra, Permafrost, Deserts and Jungles. But all was worth it!
> 
> The Blue Whale lives to see another day!
> 
> ...


Wolfsatz - can you get the BW to someone else that would like it please? It would be a shame to see it put out to sea!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Yes who wants it?


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

Wolfsatz said:


> Yes who wants it?


Looks like 2edyson or ColinW, above, wants to take her for a spin.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

wschofield3 said:


> Looks like 2edyson or ColinW, above, wants to take her for a spin.


@ColinW @2edyson

1st one to PM address gets it. I can ship on Saturday.

Not sure why I don't get the same type of notificattions from the public forum as I do with the others I am subscribed to. Apologies for the dalay. I missed the posts above.


----------



## Grégoire (Apr 30, 2008)

Wolfsatz said:


> @ColinW @2edyson
> 
> 1st one to PM address gets it. I can ship on Saturday.
> 
> Not sure why I don't get the same type of notificattions from the public forum as I do with the others I am subscribed to. Apologies for the dalay. I missed the posts above.


I'll take him for a month if you want to send the whale to Guam. It's a lot of ocean to cover but the he would have some stories to tell after that journey.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Grégoire said:


> I'll take him for a month if you want to send the whale to Guam. It's a lot of ocean to cover but the he would have some stories to tell after that journey.


FYSA 
@2edyson

The Blue Whale is starting its migration to the LEFT Coast. I will be shipping the #Blue Whale to @2edyson today.

@Grégoire is interested in getting the BW in Guam afterwards.

BW is in good working order and witthout any issues. Battery is going strong!

Blue Whale by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Blue Whale by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

A few snaps before heading to port.....

B.W. has set sail as of today.

Blue Whale by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Blue Whale by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Blue Whale by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Blue Whale by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## 2edyson (Sep 12, 2015)

The whale has been received and the adventure begins...started with a bath...and a swim










View attachment 16026740


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Vive la whale!


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

Grégoire said:


> I'll take him for a month if you want to send the whale to Guam. It's a lot of ocean to cover but the he would have some stories to tell after that journey.


Hafa Adai! I'd love to see the blue whale on Guam! I was born and raised there and definitely miss the island! I hope it makes it way there!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2edyson (Sep 12, 2015)

Bump this up...anyone ready to host the blue whale? I've not done the whale justice but maybe the next stop will.


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

Ahoy, Maties! The whale is headed to sea! Next port of call is Massachusetts, USA.


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

THAR SHE BLOWS! Brought by Santa himself (with a little help from 2edyson - thanks!):










She's not working and is a wee bit moist - as a whale should be I guess:










Any suggestions? I never open my watches but can have a go at her if need be.


----------



## s.erickson87 (Aug 4, 2012)

Heh. I remember this guy. Wore the Blue Whale to my wedding 8 years ago in March. Glad to see it again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm thinking the moisture has to come out but my opener is too small!










Of course all openers may be too small. ;-)


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

I have a hammer and chisel, need be.


----------



## s.erickson87 (Aug 4, 2012)

Dumb question, but how hard would it be to drop in a cheap movement?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

Oh, Heaven forbid, predapio. I got resourceful and drilled a hole in the middle of the tool's handle. Keep the hammer and chisel handy though. ;-) 

I'm gonna start with just replacing the battery, s.erickson87. I'll get a 371 tomorrow. Unfortunately, it's very wet and rusty in there and I'm not sure how to get dried out. I'll leave it open over night and see what that does for it.


----------



## s.erickson87 (Aug 4, 2012)

ColinW said:


> Oh, Heaven forbid, predapio. I got resourceful and drilled a hole in the middle of the tool's handle. Keep the hammer and chisel handy though. ;-)
> 
> I'm gonna start with just replacing the battery, s.erickson87. I'll get a 371 tomorrow. Unfortunately, it's very wet and rusty in there and I'm not sure how to get dried out. I'll leave it open over night and see what that does for it.
> 
> ...


Glad it’s in your hands!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

The fogginess cleared up after being left open for one night.










I'll get the battery either after walking the dog or coming home from the range.


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

It's alive! It's alive!


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

While digging for tools to work on this, I found an old service award from work, 2001. It's small and not my style but I put a battery in that too.


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

It stopped again and works a little intermittently. I think it's going to have to come apart. Anyone want to have their hand at it? I will if need be but I've never done it before. Not that she can be any worse shape...

But let's be honest. I think the whale has jumped the shark ;-)


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

I removed the crown guard. I think the stem needs to come out. Does anyone know how to remove it?


----------



## Mike2 (Mar 15, 2013)

O wow I remember following this thread years ago. I’m captivated by the last month of posts. I hope she can be brought back into working condition!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm working on it, Mike, but the prognosis isn't good. I watched some YouTube on removing the stem and all it took was pushing on the lever was it says "PUSH" (which is a reverse image because of the scope). Who knew? 


















Lot of crap in there:









Messy, messy:









I think the hands are next. Anyone know how to do that? If not, I'll go back to youtube this weekend. I learn all kinds of stuff there. I don't know why we even have skools any more. ;-)


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

Oh, and the next trend in watches is display front!


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

Wow, this beast has 4 spring bars for the band.










There are special tools for removing hands and I'm not inclined to buy tools I'll probably only use once. So for the dial protector (not that this dial can look any worse) I cut up a thin plastic card.










For the removal tool, I used a pair of tweezers with a curved end. I just got under them all a once, pried up and they came off without too much force. 










Dial off. Just normal wear and tear here, right? Oy... 










Movement finally out.










What a mess. It's an ISA CAL. 9232, 0 JEWEL, FAR EAST ASS'Y, CHINA. 










They go for around 18 bucks - probably 25 to 30 with shipping and tax. 









ISA 9232/1930 Watch Movement


ISA 9232/1930 Quartz Watch Movement supplier Perrin-A world leader in Watch Repair Parts, Jewellery Repair Parts and Tools since 1929. Choose from a wide variety of both Mechanical and Quartz Watch Movements.




perrinwatchparts.com








__





ISA 9232/1920 Watch Movement -9232/1920






allwatchparts.com






https://calibercorner.com/isa-caliber-9232/



Or I can buy a new Blue Whale for a grand. Ya, they actually left me put it in the cart. Whether they actually have it or not is a different story.




__





Corduba GMT Multifunction Men’s Watch 10505 – just watches







justwatches.net





Does any know if TBW had a DNR? ;-) I already have $7 into the battery but, more importantly, the watch is pretty beat-up and this thread seems to be out of gas.

What say you?


----------



## R_P_C (Dec 3, 2014)

ColinW said:


> What say you?


Can’t stop now, you’ve come too far.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

ColinW said:


> Wow, this beast has 4 spring bars for the band.
> 
> View attachment 16356716
> 
> ...


While I have no desire for a cetacean visit of my own, I've enjoyed this thread for many years. I'll paypal you the funds for the movement if that's what it takes to keep the whale circulating. Please PM me your Paypal address if you're on board with taking on the resuscitation yourself.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

ColinW said:


> THAR SHE BLOWS! Brought by Santa himself (with a little help from 2edyson - thanks!):
> 
> View attachment 16337617
> 
> ...


You can use dry rice to suck up all the moisture 


Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

Well if there's desire to keep this thread going, I'll source a movement and attempt a resurrection. There are several flavors of Cal. 9232. I pulled up the manual and this is a 9232/1930: https://cdn.invictawatch.com/www//media_imports/manuals/201601/333/333_9232_1930.jpg



watchcrank_tx said:


> While I have no desire for a cetacean visit of my own, I've enjoyed this thread for many years. I'll paypal you the funds for the movement if that's what it takes to keep the whale circulating. Please PM me your Paypal address if you're on board with taking on the resuscitation yourself.


Thank you for the offer, Stephen, but I'll take care of it. It wasn't really as much about the money but more of does anyone give a crap. After all, all good things come to an end. ;-)

Regards,
Dr. Frankenstein


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

Ordered the movement. 26 bucks shipped. Cleaned up the dial and spring bars a little too. I'll try to get the rest cleaned up by the time the movement comes in.


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

The one place I found advertising the 9232/1930 called to say they don't have it. They do have the 1920 with 3 sub-dials and the 1940 which only has 1 sub-dial. I went with the 1940 because the hands fell off the sub-dials years ago anyhow and I don't want to have to go snipping at the movement to get to to fit under the dial. 

Plus, the 1940 was the same price and the 1920 cost 10 bucks more. ;-)


----------



## FullFlavorPike (Aug 9, 2017)

This thread...is something. Best thing I've read in a while. I'm strangely pleased that @ColinW went from "I don't want to fix this" to "I guess I'm fixing this" with only a bit of light self-persuasion. This thread should never die completely.


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

New movement is in but I haven't had time to do anything with it. I'll try to get to it this week.


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

Had a few minutes to work on her today. I got the movement in the holder/spacer but don't have a hand installing tool. I was going to use a small socket but it's too big. Pushing with tweezers wasn't working either. 

Let me give it some thought. (Yeah, that can take awhile.) ;-)


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

Ah, I know what I'll try! I'll drill a small hole in a wooden dowel. I have that stuff but won't get to it until this weekend.


----------



## FullFlavorPike (Aug 9, 2017)

I think I saw someone use the nib from a ballpoint pen on a forum about inexpensive hacks for pressing on hands.


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

FullFlavorPike said:


> I think I saw someone use the nib from a ballpoint pen on a forum about inexpensive hacks for pressing on hands.


Great idea, FFP! Thanks! The pen was still too big but the end of the ink cartridge was perfect! It's running now!  I'll try to get the crown guard and straps back on her tomorrow.

And anyone hyper sensitive about hand alignment may want to look away now. ;-)


----------



## kramer5150 (Nov 15, 2007)

Nice work... what size allen wrench do you use to remove that crown guard?
thanks!!


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

kramer5150 said:


> Nice work... what size allen wrench do you use to remove that crown guard?
> thanks!!


Really, really small. ;-) I actually don't know but I'll check when have at it.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

ColinW said:


> It's running now!


Hurrah!


----------



## FullFlavorPike (Aug 9, 2017)

ColinW said:


> Great idea, FFP! Thanks! The pen was still too big but the end of the ink cartridge was perfect! It's running now!  I'll try to get the crown guard and straps back on her tomorrow.
> 
> And anyone hyper sensitive about hand alignment may want to look away now. ;-)



Well done! 

I would like to hope those who are hyper sensitive about anything could find it in their hearts to forgive this particular timepiece a few imperfections


----------



## kramer5150 (Nov 15, 2007)

ColinW said:


> Really, really small. ;-) I actually don't know but I'll check when have at it.


OK thanks... so far I have bought two different allen wrench sets (metric and standard) and neither set has a wrench that fits. I have this watch in black and need to pull the crown and clean the crystal.

thanks!!


----------



## FullFlavorPike (Aug 9, 2017)

kramer5150 said:


> OK thanks... so far I have bought two different allen wrench sets (metric and standard) and neither set has a wrench that fits. I have this watch in black and need to pull the crown and clean the crystal.


is it smaller than .050" ? That's the smallest readily availably allen wrench I can think of.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

FullFlavorPike said:


> is it smaller than .050" ? That's the smallest readily availably allen wrench I can think of.


0.7mm and 0.028" aren't too hard to get.









McMaster-Carr


McMaster-Carr is the complete source for your plant with over 595,000 products. 98% of products ordered ship from stock and deliver same or next day.




www.mcmaster.com


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

It's the smallest wrench from a metric set with all the writing worn off. I think it's 1.25mm or 1.5mm.


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

The crown guard and straps (with all 4 bars) are on and she's keeping good time over 24 hours!


----------



## FullFlavorPike (Aug 9, 2017)

Your hard work is gift to all WUS, @ColinW 

Doesn't look half bad on your wrist, either.


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

FullFlavorPike said:


> Doesn't look half bad on your wrist, either.


That's not funny, FFP. lol


----------



## kramer5150 (Nov 15, 2007)

ColinW said:


> It's the smallest wrench from a metric set with all the writing worn off. I think it's 1.25mm or 1.5mm.
> View attachment 16415278


Awesome thanks for the reply... Off to the hardware store.


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

BW was pining for home (well, home in her mind anyhow) so we cycled the Swiss Alps.









Yeah, virtually. ;-)


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

Harry is not amused.


----------



## FullFlavorPike (Aug 9, 2017)

Harry appears to be a very good boy.

so, will the whale be off for a new adventure somewhere?


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

FullFlavorPike said:


> Harry appears to be a very good boy.
> 
> so, will the whale be off for a new adventure somewhere?


Harry is the best dog ever! Of course a billion other dogs owners say the same thing about their dogs. They're wrong of course... ;-)

I had some things in mind to do locally with her, but the ground around here is very icy. I can't see it improving for a least a few weeks. If someone else wants to entertain her, PM me. She's still keeping good time. Just DON'T submerge her. She's more of a sponge than a dive watch now. 

Oh, and it should probably be someone whose been here at least 6 months and has 100 or more posts. I seems to me she was lost to a newbie for awhile. I don't recall how we got her back.


----------



## FullFlavorPike (Aug 9, 2017)

ColinW said:


> I had some things in mind to do locally with her, but the ground around here is very icy. I can't see it improving for a least a few weeks. If someone else wants to entertain her, PM me. She's still keeping good time. Just DON'T submerge her. She's more of a sponge than a dive watch now.


You've earned the right to hang onto it until the thaw!


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

I apologize for this post not being about the MoonSwatch. I'll start a thread on that in a minute.

But the trails are passable so I took The Blue Whale to a local sculpture park.

















































































Yes... it's art... (?)


----------



## FullFlavorPike (Aug 9, 2017)

If I could figure out how to insert GIFs so they animate, I would use some sort of slow clap GIF right here. As it is, you'll have to imagine it.


----------



## consum3r (Sep 19, 2014)

I just popped back to the start of this thread … has the Whale really been traveling for almost a decade?! Is there a Guinness category for this?


Sent from my cranium via a tactile input device.


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

FullFlavorPike said:


> If I could figure out how to insert GIFs so they animate, I would use some sort of slow clap GIF right here. As it is, you'll have to imagine it.


I'm not sure if that's good or bad. I've seen it used both ways. ;-) lol


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

consum3r said:


> I just popped back to the start of this thread … has the Whale really been traveling for almost a decade?! Is there a Guinness category for this?
> 
> 
> Sent from my cranium via a tactile input device.


Yes, the Guinness category is "OMFG, why?" lol

And, as I mentioned earlier, she's ready to travel again. I'm pretty boring. She needs this guy:









So anyone who's interested, and meets the criteria to post in the Sales Corners section of WUS, send me a PM and I'll ship her out.


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

"Oh, so that's where I left her."









"Much better."


----------



## FullFlavorPike (Aug 9, 2017)

Man, I’ve been admiring this thread long enough. I’ll take her for a spin and post a few pictures. 

I’ve got a good idea for a Blue Whale photo op coming up on the ides of May 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

FullFlavorPike said:


> Man, I’ve been admiring this thread long enough. I’ll take her for a spin and post a few pictures.
> 
> I’ve got a good idea for a Blue Whale photo op coming up on the ides of May
> 
> ...


Excellent!  The Blue Whale is headed from USA's east coast to its west coast again. I'll send you the tracking number in a minute.


----------



## HeftyAccountant (Mar 29, 2021)

Cheers


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

She's almost there! In the Bay now!


----------



## FullFlavorPike (Aug 9, 2017)

ColinW said:


> She's almost there! In the Bay now!


Oh boy oh boy. I will put together an itinerary for her. It just so happens I am on baby bonding leave from work right now, so I can get her up to some hijinks.


----------



## FullFlavorPike (Aug 9, 2017)

The Whale has arrived in San Diego. 

It’s everything I ever hoped it would be. It’s big enough ti please even palletfork or that one guy with the sunflowers as his avatar who has the 8.5” wrist!! 











The bezel action is much better than I thought it would be. A little on the stiff side from the rust, but it’s got a real pleasing click to it 

Stay tuned for some whale adventures. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

She is a beast! And you can hold her up! Been working out?


----------



## FullFlavorPike (Aug 9, 2017)

ColinW said:


> She is a beast! And you can hold her up! Been working out?


Does lifting an infant count? I think that counts. She weighs like ten pounds now.


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

FullFlavorPike said:


> Does lifting an infant count? I think that counts. She weighs like ten pounds now.


Absolutely! 
I wish I could lift my kid. He's about 180lbs now. lol


----------



## FullFlavorPike (Aug 9, 2017)

The whale is headed out for a little hike in San Diego county. 

F91w for scale 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FullFlavorPike (Aug 9, 2017)

Taking the Blue Whale out to an SCCA Solo autocross day. 





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FullFlavorPike (Aug 9, 2017)

Today the largest aquatic wrist mammal met the largest land mammal at the San Diego Zoo. 



















One photo of each specimen in focus, to keep things fair. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

From the pictures, the blue whale looks bigger. 😲


----------



## FullFlavorPike (Aug 9, 2017)

ColinW said:


> From the pictures, the blue whale looks bigger. 😲


It's so big. Almost hilariously big. I wore it, but it's frankly almost uncomfortable for me to actually use it. 

Soon, the Whale will need to pay someone else a visit. Having seen it in the metal, so to speak, I think it would be awesome for somebody who could actually wear it to take a photograph on an appropriately huge wrist. The best candidate is obviously @lotsofstufftogo and his 8.5" wrist.


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

FullFlavorPike said:


> It's so big. Almost hilariously big. I wore it, but it's frankly almost uncomfortable for me to actually use it.
> 
> Soon, the Whale will need to pay someone else a visit. Having seen it in the metal, so to speak, I think it would be awesome for somebody who could actually wear it to take a photograph on an appropriately huge wrist. The best candidate is obviously @lotsofstufftogo and his 8.5" wrist.


You're braver than me. I only put it on for pictures.


----------



## FullFlavorPike (Aug 9, 2017)

The blue whale took a trip offshore with me today. She ventured into Mexican waters with one of our local sportfishing charter boats. 










The fishing was pretty epic, but I have to say the whale is ready to go somewhere else. 

Anybody want to step up and receive the whale? I can send her along for more photo adventures. Just let me know! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FullFlavorPike (Aug 9, 2017)

So, who is ready to play a round of the WUS version of the roaming gnome game? I don't care where you are or what you do, I just want to see the Whale continue its travels!


----------



## 2edyson (Sep 12, 2015)

Gentlemen, not sure what to do with this info but I found the whales brother on eBay. I'm tempted to buy it and send another whale out...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FullFlavorPike (Aug 9, 2017)

2edyson said:


> Gentlemen, not sure what to do with this info but I found the whales brother on eBay. I'm tempted to buy it and send another whale out...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a thing of beauty! 

On the one hand, the more whales the merrier. On the other hand, the Whale is currently in repose at my house because nobody else has volunteered to take her for a tour; so it might prove doubly frustrating to place a 2d whale in foster care with any regularity. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2edyson (Sep 12, 2015)

FullFlavorPike said:


> What a thing of beauty!
> 
> On the one hand, the more whales the merrier. On the other hand, the Whale is currently in repose at my house because nobody else has volunteered to take her for a tour; so it might prove doubly frustrating to place a 2d whale in foster care with any regularity.
> 
> ...


let s see how high the auction goes for this horological artwork. If its stays in the mid 5 figure I'll pull the trigger and just hold on to it for whales sake and see how active the current whale gets.


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

You know, it's only 30 bucks here:









Although shipping a whale could be expensive. ;-)


----------



## FullFlavorPike (Aug 9, 2017)

ColinW said:


> You know, it's only 30 bucks here:
> View attachment 16837141
> 
> 
> Although shipping a whale could be expensive. ;-)


That’s almost 90% off MSRP! Score! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FullFlavorPike (Aug 9, 2017)

Well the WUS blue whale remains at my house as no other members have thus far volunteered to care for her and post some photos of the Whale on tour. 

How about it WUS: do we have a volunteer to take the whale and share some photos of the Whale joining you in your favorite activities? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

Maybe you can trade with the "watch"-lighter guy. ;-)


----------



## FullFlavorPike (Aug 9, 2017)

ColinW said:


> Maybe you can trade with the "watch"-lighter guy. ;-)


Imagine if the Whale and the watch lighter somehow ended in the same place at the same time....the world might not be ready for that


----------

